# ~~Official AFL 2012 Discussion Thread ~~ ft. GWS



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Official
Australian Rules Football
2012 Discussion Thread​*
Its a new year guys, and once again footy draws near. In 5 and a bit weeks we will finally get our fix of footy again.

*....Introducing GWS*










*Are they fianlly burnt out or will they go back to back?*







*Whats instore for Collingwood with Bucks at the helm?​*


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Dream Team and Supercoach*​
*DREAM TEAM LEAGUE CODE - 141147
SUPER COACH LEAGUE CODE - 202671*​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who cares about hackley, it's all about the SANDO MOVEMENT


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If GWS win one game, I fear December 21st


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GWS will win a game for sure. Port (or someone else crap) will screw up.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Port will improve on last year even if it's only a couple of places up the ladder. With Butcher showing form at the end of 2011 and a big pre-season during the summer warren tredreas talents will be resurrected in Butchers body. Also Wingard was a steal in the draft will deffinately be a gun, surprised GWS didn't take him or Longer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh god wingard :mark:

i have him down for rising star.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Polec would be a shout for Rising Star if I didn't think CRAZY VOSSY would fuck it up somehow.

Port really can't get any worse compared to last year.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

FASOLO to win the rising star and a premiership medal in the same year

who does everyone have as first coach to be fired?

i can't see too many who are under any real pressure expect primus really and voss, but i think brisbane will do okay in 2012


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Didnt Brisbane just re-sign voss? God knows why. I would agree with Primus if we have a bad first half of the year I believe he will be in trouble, and also Ratten if Carlton flop this year. They have all the potential to be premiership contenders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clarkson if they dont make the grand final

idc what anyone says, wingard is winning the rising star. anyone who has seen him for sturt will rate him top 3 in the midifielders drafted


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Care to give me your view on him Kiz? I've seen his highlight videos and can deffinately see him being a gun in a few years. Do you see him playing many AFL games this year, and what sort of potential does he have ie future brownlow medalist etc?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

if Norf dont make finals with there easy schedule i expect brad scott to go


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Care to give me your view on him Kiz? I've seen his highlight videos and can deffinately see him being a gun in a few years. Do you see him playing many AFL games this year, and what sort of potential does he have ie future brownlow medalist etc?


oozes class. just pure ability. i'd compare him to jack trengove personally. barring injury i reckon he'll play practically every game. brownlow medalist, sure, if he moves to a melbourne club :side:

i really, really rate him highly. sa's best player since cooney


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Get on us for the flag. Carn Hawks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Choke Bateman might have a say in that. 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Say what you want, he's still a premiership player


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

This is the season people realise Judd is living off Murphy's hard work.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I caught the tail end of last year's AFL playoffs; the game seems pretty cool. Luckily a decent number of AFL games are available on the internet for me too.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM Dealer said:


> I caught the tail end of last year's AFL playoffs; the game seems pretty cool. Luckily a decent number of AFL games are available on the internet for me too.


We call those games finals over here 

Im pretty sure ESPN show a few live AFL games a week in the US?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Buckley to coach us to a premiership in his first year :side:

This season should be be really good.

Tip to win the premiership: Hawthorn, Geelong or Collingwood.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

-WR- said:


> We call those games finals over here
> 
> Im pretty sure ESPN show a few live AFL games a week in the US?


ESPN shows them online, that's where I watch them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Tip to win the premiership: Hawthorn, Geelong or Collingwood.


Sticking your neck out there aren't ya?!

It could be a closer top three than normal this year. Is there any news on when Menzel will be back in action? I read earlier that Gilham & Stratton will be back soon for us, which is good for defence to say the least. That beast Menzel was on fire in the finals against us until the injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he started running a couple of weeks ago, and things are supposed to be going well. Not sure on the return. Other good news is that Billie Smedts looks set to try to break into our team this year too. Hopefully Cowan, Smedts, Horlin-Smith, Motlop and Guthrie can do what Christensen, Duncan, Menzel and Vardy did last year in really putting pressure on for a spot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I think he started running a couple of weeks ago, and things are supposed to be going well. Not sure on the return. Other good news is that Billie Smedts looks set to try to break into our team this year too. *Hopefully Cowan, Smedts, Horlin-Smith, Motlop and Guthrie can do what Christensen, Duncan, Menzel and Vardy did last year in really putting pressure on for a spot.*


Yeah let's hope so.:no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol hoping a member of the motlop family amounts to anything


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stephen Wells, master recruiter. 8*D

Honestly, I'd be shocked if at least two of them didn't become regulars in the team this year. Horlin-Smith showed a lot during last year's NAB Cup, Smedts was our first pick and was supposed to be a good chance to break in last year if not for injury, Motlop has the ability to do things that change games, Cowan looks a good, consistent player, and Guthrie was a blonde haired kid given 29 for a reason. Competition for spots should be good.

Hawthorn have some very good youth themselves. Like Collingwood and Geelong, they've been able to top up on good players without bottoming out really well.



Kiz said:


> lol hoping a member of the motlop family amounts to anything


He's not FAT so there's hope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's all about 2013 anyway. BRAD CROUCH

the stupid thing about the deadline is he turned 18 about a week ago, hence he's 18 before the season began.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stop your complaining boy. You wouldn't have got him if he didn't count as a 17 year old ineligible for next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im not complaining, westies get him for the entire season :hb


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

How about this kid Kiz, does he make you weak at the knees


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

2 weeks to go before nab cup :mark:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I have started a dream team for those who want to join.

The code is *141147*

ill be putting it in the first post


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Are we doing supercoach again too?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Are we doing supercoach again too?


Can you reset a league on Super Coach? I set it up last year and will do again if you guys want me to?


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Can I join your Dream Team league?

Nab Cup isn't to far away now! Go the Bombers!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll probably do the SC if that's set up.



> Adelaide's Taylor Walker and Matthew Jaensch have come to blows during today's intra club practice match. Walker was become frustrated at the antics of Jaensch and turned around a landed a blow that saw Jaensch curled over


BIG TAYLOR WALKER


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jaensch is well know as a rat bastard

:suarez2


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Watch the Adelaide media blow it out of proportion like they did with the Schulz and Trengove "Brawl".



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Can I join your Dream Team league?
> 
> Nab Cup isn't to far away now! Go the Bombers!


Go Ahead mate.


Due to popular demand I've also created a heraldsun supercoach league for those who want to join. *Code - 202671 *


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Due to popular demand I've also created a heraldsun supercoach league for those who want to join. *Code - 202671 *


joined



Nige™ said:


> Can you reset a league on Super Coach? I set it up last year and will do again if you guys want me to?


Didn't give me the option to re-join the league, you might be able to get it to work.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ah sweet supercoach. the afl one is a little shitbag. i hate it with a passion.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawthorn Victory have entered the Supercoach league.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

HeathShaw'sBookie is in too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah1993 hand me the 50k


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually quite happy with my team


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't Catch Hill's (Bradley will be part of the squad of course) in there too but I'm not picking my team until I've watched the NAB Cup to find some good cheap additions like last year with Savage & Smith.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

.....and she's back!!  Hope all is well with everyone.

Count me in for Supercoach again. And I might take a shot at the Dream Team too. Just have to work out who I'll use. 

Tipping is on again this year if everyone is happy with that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll do tipping again this season


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Put me down for the tipping comp.

I think this is my 5th year and the highest ive finished is 3rd.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in for tipping again this year, welcome back Aussie!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> .....and she's back!!  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Count me in for Supercoach again. And I might take a shot at the Dream Team too. Just have to work out who I'll use.
> 
> Tipping is on again this year if everyone is happy with that.


:mark: 

Welcome back stranger. I'm in for tipping again this season.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Great glad to get this going again. 

Has it really been 5 years this has been going on WR???


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Could you guys do me a favour and put the word sapoa in your sig or usertitle please 

And welcome back aussie and trips


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome back Aussie. Guess this means Triple HBK has to go. Nobody wants to see two Hawthorn fans around here. :side:



Mr. Law said:


> Could you guys do me a favour and put the word sapoa in your dog or usertitle please


Don't think my dog would appreciate that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

up for tipping. supercoach/tipping double sounds good.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Great glad to get this going again.
> 
> Has it really been 5 years this has been going on WR???


Pretty sure my first tipping comp was either in 2007 or 2008. So 5 or 6 years


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Law said:


> Could you guys do me a favour and put the word sapoa in your sig or usertitle please
> 
> And welcome back aussie and trips


I'm curious, what does sapoa mean?



BkB Hulk said:


> Welcome back Aussie. Guess this means Triple HBK has to go. Nobody wants to see two Hawthorn fans around here. :side:


:lmao You do know you put up with 3 Hawks supporters right?  

I have to ask....who did you bribe to get that blue bar because I swear it was red before I left last year. 



-WR- said:


> Pretty sure my first tipping comp was either in 2007 or 2008. So 5 or 6 years


Wow I didn't realise how long the tipping comp had been going on! Kind of feeling a bit old now!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh right, sorry Nige, you've got to go too. I can't keep track of all of these horrible people. :side:

I like to think that I fairly bribed all members of staff, rather than just one over the other.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Only room for 1 Port supporter in this thread......... they're one of a kind... litteraly


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Welcome back Aussie. Guess this means Triple HBK has to go. Nobody wants to see two Hawthorn fans around here. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think my dog would appreciate that.



I'd appreciate it though 


Going to make an effort to catch more AFL this year, enjoyed what I saw in the tail end of last year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Oh right, sorry Nige, you've got to go too. I can't keep track of all of these horrible people. :side:


Lol, I sleep in brown & gold now. Plus the only place I'm going is Melbourne, should be there for the final months of the season and the finals which we'll cruise.:side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

aussie, sapoa is my tribes name for survivor


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Guess this means Triple HBK has to go.


Haters gonna hate :flip


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> I like to think that I fairly bribed all members of staff, rather than just one over the other.


Well good to see you're not favouring anyone then. 



-WR- said:


> Only room for 1 Port supporter in this thread......... they're one of a kind... litteraly


You're more than enough to handle as it is. Last thing we need is another Port supporter. 



Nige™ said:


> Lol, I sleep in brown & gold now. Plus the only place I'm going is Melbourne, should be there for the final months of the season and the finals which we'll cruise.:side:


Yay! Oh and for the record, if the Hawks mess it up this year I'm blaming you! 



Mr. Law said:


> aussie, sapoa is my tribes name for survivor


Ah ok then. Thank you. 

----

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8415890

_North Melbourne say the expectations of being the only Sudanese-born AFL-listed player might have contributed to banned rookie Majak Daw breaking team rules.

The Kangaroos on Wednesday suspended the 195cm ruckman indefinitely for breaching the team's rehabilitation protocols.

Daw is recovering from minor knee surgery. The 20-year-old will train with VFL affiliate Werribee Tigers until further notice, the club said.

North chief of football Donald McDonald said the club's leadership group had met Daw, who is yet to play an AFL game.

"Sure the club's disappointed but it's the bigger picture," McDonald told a media conference.

"A guy who might have been a little bit more experienced might be a little bit sharper in a few of the areas."

McDonald declined to answer questions about whether Daw had problems with alcohol or his attitude.

"He just has to satisfy the leadership group that he's on the right track and he understands where they're coming from," McDonald said.

"He's a young bloke. He's had an enormous amount of pressure put on him and some high expectations within the community.

"He's a North Melbourne boy and we'll support him 100 per cent."

Kangaroos chief executive Eugene Arocca said Daw would learn his lesson and emerge a better player and better person.

"As a result of those breaches, which we're not going to go into for very good reason I would have thought, he has accepted the penalty and, as a result of that, he has to now work his way back in," Arocca said.

"He's a young man under a lot of pressure and therefore, from that point of view, to go into the details of the reasons behind this would be unfair to him."

Daw arrived in Australia from Sudan in 2003.

He says he was deeply hurt by the racial taunts of a spectator during a VFL match in June 2011 when Daw was playing for Werribee against Port Melbourne at Port's TEAC Oval.

The fan was evicted from the ground.

"For 20 minutes, I didn't want to be out there," Daw told Melbourne radio 3AW in 2011.

"He made me feel really small. I can't dwell on what he said."

Daw's suspension overshadowed North's "Box On" announcement which was designed to promote their debt-reduction campaign.

Club great Glenn Archer, who retired in 2007, went two rounds with IBF middleweight world champion Daniel Geale at Kensington Boxing Gym.

Arocca said the club had wiped $500,000 from a $5 million debt in an eight-week campaign over Christmas.

"We'd like to think we'll get to a million reasonably quickly but we won't do it without the support of our members," he said._

Have I missed a step here? What breach are they talking about?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from what i've read he was spending too many late nights out and not rehabbing properly because of it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Yay! Oh and for the record, if the Hawks mess it up this year I'm blaming you!


Can't we just do the easy thing & blame Schoenmakers?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Seeing Majak Daw on the news so much at the moment, I never realised how well built he is. The guy is huge, must be one of the biggest and most ripped physiques in the game.


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a feeling Jordan Lewis is going to turn it on this year. Though I had that same feeling about him in '09


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

More Hawthorn supporters? They're fucking everywhere. This is bullshit. Where are the other Geelong supporters? 

Lewis had a really good preseason last year, but didn't really make the most of it. He found himself playing well as a negative type forward late last year though, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him play that role well every now and then again this season.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He dominated in the PF against us last year :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> More Hawthorn supporters? They're fucking everywhere. This is bullshit. *Where are the other Geelong supporters?*
> 
> Lewis had a really good preseason last year, but didn't really make the most of it. He found himself playing well as a negative type forward late last year though, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him play that role well every now and then again this season.



Ohey


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

geelong are old and done


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shepard said:


> Ohey


I'm not sure you count if you don't know the players. :side:



Lieyf said:


> geelong are old and done


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I know most of them now, and the positions :side: I'm sure I'll pick the rest up as the season goes on :


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


>


never went back to back


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How did Collingwood's attempt at that go last year? 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:rooney


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige™ said:


> Can't we just do the easy thing & blame Schoenmakers?


We could but that's no fun. 



tjpeg44 said:


> I have a feeling Jordan Lewis is going to turn it on this year. Though I had that same feeling about him in '09


I hope so, he is a fantastic player when his focus is on the game and not getting suspended. And great to see another Hawk supporter around. You can never have too many. 



BkB Hulk said:


> How did Collingwood's attempt at that go last year? 8*D


About as well as Geelong's attempt in 2008.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Ohey


Welcome glory hunter!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Well when I started watching it was Geelong and Collingwood. And I wasn't going to pick a team called "Magpies" being a Sunderland fan 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who not go for us crowboys  we have patty DANGERFIELD. DANGER. cmon.










he wants you shep. wants you bad


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Well when I started watching it was Geelong and Collingwood. And I wasn't going to pick a team called "Magpies" being a Sunderland fan 8*D


There are more than two teams!

Watch the new season and check out all the teams. I hate glory hunters with a passion. It's like all the pretend Barca fans on here.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Support Port we'll take anyone we can get  did I mention we're the first team to lose to the gold coast


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> who not go for us crowboys  we have patty DANGERFIELD. DANGER. cmon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PATTY wants Geelong. He wants us bad. :balo



-WR- said:


> Support Port we'll take anyone we can get  did I mention we're the first team to lose to the gold coast


I suppose supporting Port would make you the opposite of a glory hunter. :balo2


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Well when I started watching it was Geelong and Collingwood. And I wasn't going to pick a team called "Magpies" being a Sunderland fan 8*D


Pick Sydney, they have the same colours as Sunderland.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Support Sydney just because we have a 'no dickheads policy' as part of the clubs charter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Touché. I guess it was as well policed as the underage drinking law.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao Nice touch Kiz!

_
FOOTBALL fans will be able to watch every match of the 2012 AFL season for $50 on their mobile phone or tablet device.

Telstra released its AFL pricing plans on Monday as part of its $153 million, five-year rights agreement with the League.

Fans preferring not to spend $50 for what is called the AFL Live Season Pass can spend $10 for a monthly pass or purchase individual game passes at $5 each.

Once the purchase is made, customers will be able to watch the matches on any mobile or tablet device.

Telstra made access to the 2012 video passes available through the mobile AFL website, m.afl.com.au, from Monday afternoon.

Telstra has been a rights-holder of the AFL for the last 10 years, but has purchased the rights to significantly more content from this year through to 2016, including the right to stream live games.

The announcement comes three days after the League appealed a Federal Court ruling that allowed Optus mobile customers to record live AFL games and watch them through its TV Now product.

The TV Now service only works with free-to-air TV. All NAB Cup matches except for the Grand Final are exclusive to Foxtel.

Telstra will next month unveil its AFL Live app, free from Android's Market or Apple's App Store. The app will contain live scores, live match radio broadcasts, video match highlights, team lists, player profiles, match reports, previews and news.

Unlike previous years, this app will be free, while the content will be unmetered for all Telstra NextG and 4G customers.

Telstra also announced an AFL on T-Box product that gives access to the BigPond AFL TV channel, which includes full video highlights and game replays.

AFL on Foxtel on T-Box, which goes live later this week, will give subscribers every AFL match live as well as 16 other channels for $49.50 per month.

And in a bid to lure people to watch AFL content on Foxtel, a $1164 yearly package (plus a $150 equipment fee) will give access to all sports channels including the new Fox Footy channel as well as an AFL Live pass on compatible Telstra NextG or 4G phones._

http://www.afl.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/208/newsid/128872/default.aspx

Well there you have it gents....for a $50 price tag you can watch AFL on your smartphone or tablet. Although why you would over free to air or Foxtel is beyond me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

SUPER


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

My provisional team, going to wait until after the nab cup to grab some cheap future stars.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gumbleton's still alive? what


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gumbleton injured himself again last week iirc.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, he did and he's now on the long term injury list. I'll get rid of him during the nab cup


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Oo aah Mark LeCras has done his knee. Out for a while.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

need to wait on the scans but from all reports it went with an "innocuous shift in movement". sounds quite bad, but we all know what happened with franklin's supposed acl injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like I'll be changing my supercoach team then.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The GWS team song sounds like a slightly more upbeat version of a Nazi Germany song, I can't work out whether it's terrible or ok though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

LeCras has done his ACL and needs a full knee reco. Horrible for both him and West Coast.

The GWS song sounds like it's come straight from Mardi Gras.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> *The GWS song sounds like it's come straight from Mardi Gras.*


Is that surprising though? :balo2





EDIT: 



> GWS coach Kevin Sheedy today promised to "annoy" as many people as possible with his club's new theme song.
> 
> In a resolute defence of the heavily criticised tune, he said it "absolutely smashes half of the AFL (club) songs".
> 
> ...


www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl/gws-giants-unveil-team-song/story-e6frf9jf-1226273428157


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sheedy will be sacked or dead before GWS win enough games to make their song annoying


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Went to the NAB Cup last night with a few mates. In the last game (Hawthorn vs Richmond), most of the North fans were cheering for Richmond. 

Of course we were gonna lose against Richmond, we were playing both Schoenmakers and Cameron Bruce


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Being unable to watch North Melbourne games anymore because you laugh everytime you hear the name Cunnington. 

Entered the Supercoach, probably going to lose again.

Will do the tipping, going to lose that as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

superb.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Highlight of the NAB Cup thus far.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I was like what the fuck at that. Was the worst thing ever. 

I did almost fall of the couch in laughter though.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

well fuck that gws pies game was good that goal from paine was a sight of beauty


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Went to the game today quite a few positives coming from Port

Positives
- Wingard getting plenty of the ball
- Brad Ebert was a good get
- Kane Cornes actually played well
- Redden did well around the ground
- Butcher showing form in the first game
- Pearce played well in defence
- Carlton went winless 

Negatives
- Ben Jacobs can not pick up or mark a ball to save his life
- Almost ran out of legs in the first game towards the end
- Umpiring was shocking as per usual
- In-accurate kicking almost cost us the first game
- The Crowbots winning both games


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the rules + umpiring are ridiculously bad. 2 on the bench? free kick when the ball goes over the line? garbage rules. thought we looked tougher when we went for the ball, like the look of mcintyre, was a brute at sanfl level, hopefully can transfer that to afl. lynch looked good too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The AFL gets off on rule changes because they want to have a legacy of their time in charge of the league.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Went to the game today quite a few positives coming from Port
> 
> Positives
> - Wingard getting plenty of the ball
> ...


And then you realise that Port will probably be the first team to lose to GWS like they did to Gold Coast last season


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Careful. We've got them in a few days. It may only be the NAB Cup, but you never know. They didn't do too bad in their first two games, albeit against weakened teams.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

^^ If your counting NAB cup wins then the first team to lose to the Gold Coast was Sydney/GWS


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

-WR- said:


> ^^ If your counting NAB cup wins then the first team to lose to the Gold Coast was Sydney/GWS


Don't remind me. What a shocking night that was.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it just me or is brad crouch not available on supercoach?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Law said:


> is it just me or is brad crouch not available on supercoach?


No he's not. I couldn't find him either. The same goes for a few. O'Meara's the only one that I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because they're not eligible to play afl this season and were given special dispensation to play the nab cup


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

_*Demons confirm AFL player Jurrah's arrest*
Melbourne forward Liam Jurrah is in an Alice Springs jail after the AFL player was involved in an incident allegedly involving a machete.

Local police said two 23-year-old men were arrested following an incident on Wednesday night at the nearby Little Sisters Town Camp.

The Demons announced on Monday that they had granted Jurrah personal leave so he could return to Central Australia and help with family and community issues.

"Police were called around midnight to attend a disturbance ... on arrival, police found a 35-year-old man with serious head injuries alleged to have been inflicted by a machete," Northern Territory police said in a statement on Thursday.

"Two men aged 23 years are currently in police custody with investigations continuing."

Melbourne also confirmed that Jurrah was in custody and that no charges had been laid.

"We are not aware of any further information and, therefore, not in a position to make comment at this time," the Demons said in a statement.

The Demons are expected to send a club official to Alice Springs soon.

Alice Springs police are investigating whether there is a link between the incident involving Jurrah and another that happened near Alice Springs around the same time.

A 15-year-old was hospitalised with severe head injuries and a 30-year-old woman is in custody.

Before Wednesday night's incident, the Demons had been hopeful that Jurrah would be back at the club within a week.

Jurrah is an initiated member of the Warlpiri people who live in Yuendumu, a community about 300km northwest of Alice Springs.

He is the first player from a remote central Australian community to play in the AFL.

There have been reports of deep-seated and violent disputes in the Yuendumu community.

In announcing Jurrah's leave on Monday, Melbourne said he was going home "to support his family and community through a challenging period".

New Demons coach Mark Neeld had said last week that Jurrah would probably be out of action until at least round one of the regular season as he recovers from off-season wrist surgery.

Jurrah was Melbourne's leading goalkicker last season, with 40 from 18 games.

He has kicked 81 goals in 35 games since making his senior debut three years ago._

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8432087

Heard about this on the way home from work today. Hope this "supporting family and community" bit wasn't about contributing to the violence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not a bad game at all

blah blah collingwood had experience out yeah but in the last quarter so did we and we massacred it. love the look of kerridge and lynch. porps kicking 4 was wonderful. maxwell is terrible. jolly is terrible. dangerfield raped it. vince isnt afl standard. collingwood absolutely played off the park.

PREMIERSHIP IS OURS~!!~!~ CROWS2012


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You'll get to the finals with the schedule you've got. Port, Suns, GWS twice; Hawks, Pies, Sydney, Essendon, Carlton once.

It's so ridiculous the AFL when it comes to scheduling. How can it be fair that something like this happens? The finals is all well & good, but why not have every team play each other once, home & away like most sports and the team at the top wins the flag? The season would only run a few more weeks if you take the finals into account. I can't get my head round it. It's like Collingwood barely stepping out of Melbourne last year with the Etihad being a big trip for them.

Looking at our fixtures again, we've got Collingwood, Geelong, Sydney & West Coast twice. It's utter bullshit. It'd be better if the league was split at halfway after everyone's played each team once, then the teams in the top 8 play each other while the bottom 8 do the same like the SPL used to and the initial top 8 can't be overtaken by the bottom teams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the better teams play the harder teams twice. we get suns and gws twice because they took our two best chb's 2 years in a row.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Settling in to watch the Hawks v Demons and I'm surprised Hawks are playing almost a full side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton registered 0.0.0 for the second half in a 64 point belting to brisbane. hardly ideal preparation for a team that was considered a serious top 4 contender. no matter how under strength teams are, there's been some very ordinary showings from teams that should be better.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I agree. I know it's only NAB cup but there should still be a little effort from teams. But it's also possible teams like Carlton are just waiting until the home & away season starts.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hate the NAB cup because I am falling into the trick of thinking the crows will be good this season while in reality they will probably struggle to reach the finals even with the favourable games we have.

I'll join the tipping competition and the dream team/super coach if someone can post the registration details for me, can't be stuffed looking back through the thread for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredible scenes with eric mckenzie knocked out by the ball from a rhys stanley kick. out before he hit the ground.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> the better teams play the harder teams twice. we get suns and gws twice because they took our two best chb's 2 years in a row.


It's still ridiculous and an unfair advantage when it can be so easily fixed. Looking at the teams competing for the top 8 this year, well places 5-8, it's so tight between the likes of Adelaide, Carlton, Fremantle, St. Kilda, Essendon, Richmond, Sydney, those with the easier fixtures have more chance of getting to the finals. With 4 points for a win too, it makes such a difference.

Imagine the fuss if teams over here like Everton had to play City, United, Arsenal, Spurs & Chelsea twice while Sunderland had Rovers, Bolton, Wigan, QPR, Wolves twice. It's just so unfair. It's the only thing I don't like about the AFL. Would it be so ridiculous to extend the season so each team plays each other twice and shorten or scrap the finals?

Great win for the Hawks, still not reading too much into it unlike the Richmond & Adelaide fans on Fox about their wins over the Cats & Pies.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Would it be so ridiculous to extend the season so each team plays each other twice and shorten or scrap the finals?/QUOTE]
> 
> The finals for the AFL will never be scraped, bucket loads of revenue come in for the AFL finals and it leads to a more exciting finish (even if the best team doesn't win the premiership).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's still ridiculous and an unfair advantage when it can be so easily fixed. Looking at the teams competing for the top 8 this year, well places 5-8, it's so tight between the likes of Adelaide, Carlton, Fremantle, St. Kilda, Essendon, Richmond, Sydney, those with the easier fixtures have more chance of getting to the finals. With 4 points for a win too, it makes such a difference.
> 
> Imagine the fuss if teams over here like Everton had to play City, United, Arsenal, Spurs & Chelsea twice while Sunderland had Rovers, Bolton, Wigan, QPR, Wolves twice. It's just so unfair. It's the only thing I don't like about the AFL. Would it be so ridiculous to extend the season so each team plays each other twice and shorten or scrap the finals?
> 
> Great win for the Hawks, still not reading too much into it unlike the Richmond & Adelaide fans on Fox about their wins over the Cats & Pies.


because it's not possible over here. we cant have a 34 game season. getting rid of the finals wouldnt make up that difference. team only play once a week, they dont have midweek games like in europe. with cricket season here as well as the a-league it's not possible. even 22 rounds is going to be incredibly taxing. one year you'll get a crippling draw, the next you'll get an easy one. you take it as you go.

plus, the point more of playing each other twice is playing home and away. obviously there are teams that share the same home ground. plus there's special fixtures that only happen once a year and should be kept that way. anzac day, queens birthday clash, etc etc. plus afl depends on the finals series. the grand final is the epitome of the competition. the sense of there being a chance that any of 8 teams can be called the premiership winners. that's such an integral part of the sport and has been for a hundred years. getting rid of it would completely ruin the competition.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It sounds like the SPL method would be best then. At the halfway stage, the league is split in two and the top 8 are guaranteed of their spot and they all play each other while the bottom 8 play each other. That's a whole lot fairer than the current method and it doesn't disrupt the schedule set out for each season.

I could never accept a crippling fixture list one season, it's just so unfair.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How is a system where the bottom 8 (well, 10 this year) can't overtake those above them? This isn't NASCAR, and when the difference between 8th and 9th in some years comes down to percentages, well, it's just not feasable.

As Mr.Snrub stated, the better teams get the harder schedules in an attempt to provide an extra element of competition and closeness to the premiership. If teams like Geelong, Collingwood, West Coast & Hawthorn got to play GWS, Gold Coast, Port etc twice, then what does that accomplish other than boosting their percentages? Finish high, have a tougher next season. A welcome reward and more exciting viewing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> *As Mr.Snrub stated, the better teams get the harder schedules in an attempt to provide an extra element of competition and closeness to the premiership.* If teams like Geelong, Collingwood, West Coast & Hawthorn got to play GWS, Gold Coast, Port etc twice, then what does that accomplish other than boosting their percentages? Finish high, have a tougher next season. A welcome reward and more exciting viewing.


To be honest I'd say it's just because the AFL wants to make money off two "good" teams playing each other.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> How is a system where the bottom 8 (well, 10 this year) can't overtake those above them? This isn't NASCAR, and when the difference between 8th and 9th in some years comes down to percentages, well, it's just not feasable.
> 
> As Mr.Snrub stated, the better teams get the harder schedules in an attempt to provide an extra element of competition and closeness to the premiership. If teams like Geelong, Collingwood, West Coast & Hawthorn got to play GWS, Gold Coast, Port etc twice, then what does that accomplish other than boosting their percentages? Finish high, have a tougher next season. A welcome reward and more exciting viewing.


I guess it just comes down to being used to fairness over here where everyone plays the same twice, once at home and once away so everyone has it the same way. It's just bizarre that it's accepted for Adelaide this year for example to have such a 'fortunate' fixture list.

The SPL method I mentioned isn't great but it'd be fairer than the current system that allows advantages to some teams competing for a finals' spot against their rivals with tougher games. Why not just cut the season short at start after everyone's played each other once and just extend the finals, making that even more prestigious & competitive?

*Edit:* Just thought that if a team for example is tailing off towards the end of the season and clearly not playing for anything, they could go about deliberately losing matches so they could get a better fixture list for the next season. To me if I was at one of those teams, that would definitely cross my mind. It's just shocking!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It just isn't possible to play a full home and away season, so the way the comp is structured is as fair as its going to get. There are measures in place to prevent teams from 'sandbagging' it towards the end of the season as well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> It just isn't possible to play a full home and away season, so the way the comp is structured is as fair as its going to get. *There are measures in place to prevent teams from 'sandbagging' it towards the end of the season as well.*


That's good but on occasions it might be difficult to accuse someone of being shit or deliberately shit.

Thinking about it, I'd love to see the season end after the first 17 fixtures and just extend the finals with everyone involved based on their position.

1st v 16th, 2nd v 15th, 3rd v 14th etc in an elimination, then the winners go through into a home & away knockout competition. That would be exciting, and some of the early finals campaign is a joke anyway. This system would be the same in the first stage for the top 5/6 against the bottom 6, but at least it would be fair, not that the AFL cares about anything but money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not like it's guaranteed that a lesser team is always going to lose. on any day a team can be off and the other team can really challenge them. when we played collingwood last year we were expected to lose by about 10 goals. we came within a goal. each team plays each other once at least, but it's impossible to change the way it's played without absolute uproar, and with good reason. this isnt europe. if we extend the season into summer, we cant have players running around in 35+ degree heat.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^That last method wouldn't be extending it, shortening it even. Oh well, it's not going to happen anyway.

I guess most people would've seen it, but Buddy continues to amaze!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

premiership in the bag already.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Who was the last team to do the double?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

geelong in 09.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Snrub said:


> premiership in the bag already.


I hope that's not a reflection on the upcoming year.   

Melbourne's Colin Sylvia will be out for up to 6 weeks with small spinal fractures. Ouch!

The one thing I dislike about Dream Team and Supercoach is going through who I want to pick. I can never afford to have the players I want! :$


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

First game of round 1 is this saturday night. So for those in the tipping comp remember that


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And thanks to Folau, Scully won't be involved. I think Kylie should just take it for granted everyone's picking Sydney and we can start the difficult tipping next week.

Fun question, who does everyone think will be in the top 8 come the end of the season?

1. Geelong
2. Hawthorn
3. Collingwood
4. West Coast
5. Adelaide
6. Sydney
7. St. Kilda
8. Fremantle

The final two spots will be so competitive I think this year. Carlton, Richmond, Essendon will all be close too but I just have a feeling for the Saints & the Dockers.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

My top 8 would probably look like this:

1. Collingwood
2. Hawthorn
3. Geelong
4. West Coast 
5. Sydney
6. Carlton
7. Fremantle
8. Adelaide

Adelaide might sneak into the top eight with their favourable draw, but not looking to much into the NAB Cup victory. I've been disappointed the last few years so I would love them to go higher but just can't see it. Feel like St.Kilda might somehow get into the top eight but just can't fit them in.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

we won't finish top (collingwood)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

1.Geelong
2.Hawthorn
3.West Coast
4.Collingwood
5.Sydney
6.Richmond
7.Carlton
8.Fremantle
------------
9.St Kilda
10.Western Bulldogs
11.Essendon
12.Port Adelaide
13.Adelaide
14.North Melbourne
15.Melbourne
16.Brisbane
17.GWS
18.Gold Coast

Premiers - *Geelong* 14.6.90 def Hawthorn 12.16.88
Rising Star - John Butcher
GWS First win - North Melbourne - Round 2
Coleman Medal - Lance Franklin 89 goals
Brownlow - Lance Franklin
Norm Smith - Joel Selwood


I believe Richmond will surprise a few people this year, and make the finals.
I believe Port will be on the way up and play finals in 2013.
I think Adelaide hit some form way to early and will suffer in the season.
Collingwood to go out in straight sets
GWS will have a better first year than Gold Coast
Johno Brown will be staring in the next terminator movie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> First game of round 1 is this saturday night. So for those in the tipping comp remember that


Probably would help if I remembered that! I'll post up the round later today. 


Also guys say a prayer/keep your thoughts with Jim Stynes. Just heard on the radio he's taken a turn for the worst.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Stynes passed away this morning. Oh my god I seriously have tears right now! 

RIP Jim. A brilliant player, person, legend and an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shattering RIP Jimmy


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP Jim Stynes, what an a great player and president for the Melbourne football club but more importantly what an amazing person he was.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

RIP Jim Stynes


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

RIP Big Jimmy


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Very sad week in sport first the Fabrice Muamba incident and now Jim Stynes passing.

Jimmy was truly an inspirational man. Such passion for his footy club, even while battling cancer he was at the games when ever he could be there, and most of all he was here to witness Melbourne get rid of their debt and secure their future in the AFL. You fought hard Jim now you finally get to rest.

RIP Jim Stynes


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's insane how much a person that you've never met can have an affect on the community. It is just shattering considering everything he has achieved, how much he fought to save Melbourne and his fight for his own life. Plus how young he was and how young his kids are. The world loses such great people like Jim Stynes yet there are the worst people imaginable still walking the earth. How is that fair? 

And on that note, I'm going to start the tipping before I get myself all riled up again...

****Wrestling Forum’s AFL Tipping Competition****​

Sorry again that I completely forgot that the round actually starts this week (bloody Sydney making things difficult for the rest of us again haha!! )

To those that have been in past tipping comps before, I’m not changing the rules this year so same deal applies and you can just skip the next few paragraphs. To those that haven’t and would like to participate I’ll give you a quick rundown of how it works and if you need any help, you’re welcome to shoot me a Private Message, or even just ask here. 

Tips for the round are due before the first game of each round. I do not accept posting tips in this thread. You have to PM them to me (saves people from editing posts if they screw up their tips). 

If I don’t receive your tipping on time, you cop a 0 for the round. You are more than welcome to tip ahead if you’re going to be away or something like that. Just PM me to let me know.

One point is given for each correct tip. Draws are counted as a win so everyone gets a point.

If I have a chance to on Friday or Saturday, I will post everyone’s tips up. Results are then posted at the end of the round on either Sunday or Monday night. Again I’ve been known to be completely off the ball and fall a day or so behind (not a word from you regular tipsters! :side, so please be patient with me.

At this point in time, we’re just playing for bragging rights again, unless something else can be organised. 

****ROUND 1****​
So here we go ladies (if there’s any other than me) and gents. Because the round is split into 2 weeks, the deadline for the GWS/Swans game is *Saturday March 24, 7.40pm* and the deadline for the remaining games is *Thursday March 29, 7.40pm*. You're also more than welcome to just post everything to me this week if you want.
Also to the new participants, all times are AEST so if you don’t live in VIC, TAS, ACT or NSW you’ll have to work out your deadline time. 

*Saturday March 24*
ANZ Stadium – 7.40pm
Greater Western Sydney vs. Sydney

*Thursday March 29*
MCG – 7.40pm
Richmond vs. Carlton

*Friday March 30*
MCG – 7.50pm
Hawthorn vs. Collingwood

*Saturday March 31*
MCG – 1.40pm
Melbourne vs. Brisbane

Metricon Stadium – 4.45pm
Gold Coast vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium – 7.45pm
North Melbourne vs. Essendon

Paterson’s Stadium – 8.45pm
Fremantle vs. Geelong

*Sunday April 1*
Etihad Stadium – 1.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. West Coast

AAMI Stadium – 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. St Kilda

Good luck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Sad news, Jim Stynes put up a brave fight and the courage it takes to fight cancer for any length of time has to be respected.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

RIP Jim Stynes, what a man.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*8 Spots still avaliable in the Herald Sun Supercoach

Code - 202671

supercoach.heraldsun.com.au*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was thinking of entering a supercoach duds team. guys like higgins, brogan, guys that are overpriced for their actual output over the years and see how it goes. suggestions much appreciated.

oh and i havent posted in this thread for a while. but rip jimmy stynes. a great, larger than life figure who did just as much outside of the game than he did in it. will sorely be missed.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

A team full of James Sellars!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sydney paying $1.02 this Saturday, GWS at $21. :lmao

RIP to Stynes as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

created the team, just need to get the players.

okay, here it is. remind me if i've missed anyone:

defense: schoenmakers, sellar, hansen, khunt, tambling, mitch brown, maxwell
mids: higgins, j mac, knights, mclean, polo, didak, claye beams, winderlich
rucks: brogan, fraser, MAJAK
forwards: hitchcock, d stewart, miller, chadley, koshitske, watts, setanta, falou

i have 1.8 mil to play with and 94k rookies on the bench (besides izzy, beams, MAJAK and winderlich). thinking cocaine michael johnson needs a gig in the backlines.

alright ended up adding campbell brown and ben warren. just need to replace adam pattison with a shit ruckman.

found the ruckman. BEN HUDSON.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Would have had Nick Reiwoldt in the side if you're talking overpriced and overrated...but that might just be me. 

Ok need to stop being lazy and get a team organised!

Also Akermanis seriously need to fuck off and stop trying to put himself back in the spotlight:



> *Akermanis attacks late Jim Stynes*
> Former AFL footballer Jason Akermanis is facing a fierce public backlash after suggesting the late Jim Stynes was a "nasty man" who was now being treated like a "demigod".
> 
> Akermanis, who was sacked from two AFL clubs, made the inflammatory comments on radio as tributes continue to flow for Stynes, who died from cancer on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> created the team, just need to get the players.
> 
> okay, here it is. remind me if i've missed anyone:
> 
> ...


I dont know much about Jmac, but I think he will do a lot better at port with more game time. Ohh and Hitchcock is injured and won't be playing for a while.......... In the sanfl. By the way needs more Sellar


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Argh I need some good rookies!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Im not making 7 auto fill teams this year...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> I dont know much about Jmac, but I think he will do a lot better at port with more game time. Ohh and Hitchcock is injured and won't be playing for a while.......... In the sanfl. By the way needs more Sellar


j mac = james mcdonald

hitchcock is in there cos he's a hack. it is the MIGHTYHACKS


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Argh I need some good rookies!


Chad wingard from port, Orren Stephenson from Geelong, Billie Smedts from Geelong, Stephen Coniglio from GWS, Dayne Zorko from Brisbane and Lee Spurr from Fremantle are a few.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> Chad wingard from port, Orren Stephenson from Geelong, Billie Smedts from Geelong, Stephen Coniglio from GWS, Dayne Zorko from Brisbane and Lee Spurr from Fremantle are a few.


Aww thank you.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kerridge for us will get game time, and james magner dominated for melbourne and just got elevated from the rookie list


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thank you. 

Also you didn't add Zac Dawson to your list of hacks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aaaahhhh genius

also need raph clarke. jesus there's too many. i'll take mitch brown out (hope he doesnt break my jaw) for dawson

i'll take maxwell out for raph clarke.

replaced daw with seaby too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Surely there's room for Clarke or Maxwell on your list?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Still needs more James Sellar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

improvements welcome


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Daniel Stewart is a bit rough imo being a port supporter watching him he's improved a lot in the pre season. If he plays well enough wouldn't be surprised if he gets traded out of the team


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Needs more Lachlan Keefe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god there's so many garbage players

stewart probably harsh so i'll replace him with a morton (if they're still running around)


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Cameron Bruce. Enough said.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure how i can squeeze bruce into that st(hacked) midfield.

actually i'll take out beams for bruce.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Still need Nick Maxwell in there.

Did you want me to make up some random teams after work tonight to fill the league (since Trips punked out from doing it this year )


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, I said i wasnt gonna make 7 teams. Turns out I only need to make 4 

All teams have Cameron Bruce as captain and Setanta as Vice. Have fun with that.

autofill1 = GWS
autofill2 = gold coast
autofill3 = brisbane
autofill4 = port

again, access these teams by entering the following:
[email protected] - autofill1
[email protected] - autofill2
[email protected] - autofill3
[email protected] - autofill4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to actually make my team


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well you better get moving Ben. 

Only 6 tippers this year?  Or is everyone doing this at the last minute?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In fairness the real tipping won't start until Thursday. I doubt anyone in their right mind would tip GWS tonight.

My team is done, $100 left in the bank. Carn cash cows!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes but if you don't PM me to tell me you're tipping Sydney, then you're getting GWS (unless they win then you will get Sydney).


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Around 6 hours left of unlimited trades for supercoach, lots of bargins in the Herald Sun over the past few days for those in Victoria.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Yes but if you don't PM me to tell me you're tipping Sydney, then you're getting GWS (unless they win then you will get Sydney).


Patience plz


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

gws playing real good so far


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS didn't embarrass themselves, and the game was quite enjoyable from the patches that I saw. Also loved how my GWS rookies performed in SuperCoach (McDonald with 98, for example). Either they were good, or Sydney were shit. Still, they started better than Gold Coast


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ah accidentally left shiel on the ground instead of putting on magner and he only got 33. hack.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

GWS were pretty good, can't take much out of that game as a Sydney supporter though. 

Was sat in front of a couple of people who spent the whole first half talking about their fantasy team and yelling out whenever someone from their team got a disposal. Needless to say we moved at half time.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

lewieG said:


> GWS were pretty good, can't take much out of that game as a Sydney supporter though.
> 
> Was sat in front of a couple of people who spent the whole first half talking about their fantasy team and yelling out whenever someone from their team got a disposal. Needless to say we moved at half time.


I thought people at Sydney (and Brisbane) games would be too busy talking rugby, both times I've gone to Brisbane to see Essendon I've been surrounded by knobs talking about rugby all game.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> GWS didn't embarrass themselves, and the game was quite enjoyable from the patches that I saw. Also loved how my GWS rookies performed in SuperCoach (McDonald with 98, for example). Either they were good, or Sydney were shit. Still, they started better than Gold Coast


Think McDonald might be in trouble with his big bump from one of the center bounces. Personally I didn't think it was that bad but could see him getting 1-2 weeks.

GWS didn't look that bad, defensively they were pretty good as they only allowed Sydney to get 14 goals from 71 inside 50s. When Patton the #1 draft pick comes in for GWS they should be better as they seem to have no target to go to when they went forward. I'd love to see how GWS will go against lesser teams who aren't perceived to be that good this season (Suns, Lions, Port) and see if they can have competitive fairly close games.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gents just a reminder that tips need to be in tomorrow if you haven't already sent them in.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Thursday 29th March 7:50pm

MCG

Richmond:

B: Steven Morris, Alex Rance, Dylan Grimes

HB: Bachar Houli, Jayden Post, Chris Newman

C: Brandon Ellis, Dustin Martin, Brett Deledio

HF: Trent Cotchin, Tyrone Vickery, Robin Nahas

F: Brad Miller, Jack Riewoldt, Addam Maric

Foll: Ivan Maric, Daniel Jackson, Nathan Foley

I/C: Shane Tuck, Shane Edwards, Shaun Grigg, Reece Conca

Emg: Jeromey Webberley, Jake Batchelor, Bradley Helbig

NEW: Brandon Ellis, Steven Morris, Ivan Maric (Adelaide), Addam Maric (Melbourne)

Carlton:

B: Christopher Yarran, Lachlan Henderson, Bret Thornton

HB: Dennis Armfield, Paul Bower, Zach Tuohy

C: Heath Scotland, Kade Simpson, Jordan Russell

HF: Jeffrey Garlett, Jarrad Waite, Bryce Gibbs

F: Eddie Betts, Shaun Hampson, Mitch Robinson

Foll: Matthew Kreuzer, Marc Murphy, Chris Judd

I/C: Andrew Carrazzo, Kane Lucas, Jeremy Laidler, Edward Curnow

Emg: Brock McLean, Marcus Davies, Andrew Collins

MILESTONES: Mitch Robinson (50 games), Lachie Henderson (50 Games)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck yes stevie morris

hopefully he dominates


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

and the teams for the remaining matches of round 1 2012

Hawthorn v Collingwood


MCG - Fri Mar 30, 7:50pm

Hawthorn
B: Brent Guerra, Josh Gibson, Jarrad Boumann
HB: Grant Birchall, Ryan Schoenmakers, Benjamin Stratton
C: Isaac Smith, Sam Mitchell, Chance Bateman
HF: Shaun Burgoyne, Lance Franklin, Cyril Rioli
F: Luke Breust, David Hale, Jack Gunston
Foll: Broc McCauley, Brad Sewell, Jordan Lewis
IC: Michael Osborne, Brendan Whitecross, Shane Savage, Matt Suckling
Emg: Xavier Ellis, Jarryd Roughead, Cameron Bruce
New: Jack Gunston (Adelaide), Jarrad Boumann (Western Bulldogs; GWS Giants), Broc McCauley (Brisbane Lions)

Collingwood
B: Heritier O'Brien, Lachlan Keeffe, Heath Shaw
HB: Alan Toovey, Ben Reid, Tyson Goldsack
C: Dane Swan, Luke Ball, Martin Clarke
HF: Dale Thomas, Jackson Paine, Ben Sinclair
F: Travis Cloke, Chris Dawes, Alex Fasolo
Foll: Darren Jolly, Scott Pendlebury, Steele Sidebottom
IC: Luke Rounds, Jarryd Blair, Paul Seedsman, Peter Yagmoor
Emg: Cameron Wood, Dayne Beams, Tom Young

New: Paul Seedsman (Eastern U18), Peter Yagmoor (Morningside (QLD)), Jackson Paine (Sandringham U18)

Melbourne v Brisbane Lions


MCG - Sat Mar 31, 1:45pm

Melbourne
B: Joel Macdonald, James Frawley, Clint Bartram
HB: Rohan Bail, Jared Rivers, Colin Garland
C: Jack Watts, Jack Grimes, Nathan Jones
HF: Jack Trengove, Brad Green, Jeremy Howe
F: Aaron Davey, Mitchell Clark, Stefan Martin
Foll: Mark Jamar, Brent Moloney, James Magner
IC: Matthew Bate, Sam Blease, Jordie McKenzie, Josh Tynan
Emg: Lynden Dunn, James Sellar, Thomas Couch

New: Mitchell Clark (Brisbane Lions), Josh Tynan (Gippsland Power), James Magner (Sandringham)

Brisbane Lions
B: Niall McKeever, Daniel Merrett, Ashley McGrath
HB: Mitchell Golby, Matt Maguire, Daniel Rich
C: Tom Rockliff, Jed Adcock, Pearce Hanley
HF: Jared Polec, Joel Patfull, Todd Banfield
F: James Polkinghorne, Matthew Leuenberger, Ryan Lester
Foll: Ben Hudson, Simon Black, Jack Redden
IC: Cheynee Stiller, Sam Sheldon, Claye Beams, Rohan Bewick
Emg: Ryan Harwood, Jesse O'Brien, Billy Longer

New: Ben Hudson (Mt Gravatt (QLD) / Werribee (VIC / Western Bulldogs)

Gold Coast Suns v Adelaide


Metricon Stadium - 3:45pm Sat March 31

Gold Coast Suns

B: Jarrod Harbrow, Seb Tape
HB: Jared Brennan, Steven May, Jeremy Taylor
C: Michael Rischitelli, Gary Ablett, Harley Bennell
HF: Josh Caddy, Tom Lynch, Luke Russell
F: Campbell Brown, Daniel Gorringe, Aaron Hall
Foll: Zac Smith, Karmichael Hunt, David Swallow
IC: Brandon Matera, Sam Iles, Tom Hickey, Dion Prestia
Emg: Maverick Weller, Josh Fraser, Alex Sexton

New: Aaron Hall (Hobart North)

Adelaide
B: Michael Doughty, Ben Rutten, Daniel Talia
HB: Graham Johncock, Andy Otten, Brent Reilly
C: David Mackay, Patrick Dangerfield, Ricky Henderson
HF: Rory Sloane, Tom Lynch, Bernie Vince
F: Jason Porplyzia, Kurt Tippett, Taylor Walker
Foll: Sam Jacobs, Scott Thompson, Nathan van Berlo
IC: Richard Douglas, Jared Petrenko, Brodie Smith, Ian Callinan
Emg: Sam Shaw, Matthew Wright, Sam Kerridge

New: Tom Lynch (St Kilda)

North Melbourne v Essendon


Etihad Stadium - Sat Mar 31, 7:45pm

North Melbourne
B: Scott McMahon, Scott Thompson, Shaun Atley
HB: Daniel Wells, Michael Firrito, Jamie Macmillan
C: Leigh Adams, Andrew Swallow, Samuel Wright
HF: Matt Campbell, Robert Tarrant, Ryan Bastinac
F: Aaron Edwards, Drew Petrie, Lindsay Thomas
Foll: Todd Goldstein, Ben Cunnington, Brent Harvey
IC: Hamish McIntosh, Liam Anthony, Kieran Harper, Aaron Mullett
Emg: Levi Greenwood, Cruize Garlett, Luke Delaney

Essendon
B: Mark McVeigh, Dustin Fletcher, Michael Hibberd
HB: Jake Melksham, Cale Hooker, Tayte Pears
C: Brent Stanton, Jobe Watson, Courtenay Dempsey
HF: Stewart Crameri, David Hille, David Zaharakis
F: Leroy Jetta, Michael Hurley, Kyle Hardingham
Foll: Patrick Ryder, Heath Hocking, Dyson Heppell
IC: Nathan Lovett-Murray, Angus Monfries, David Myers, Ben Howlett
Emg: Sam Lonergan, Tom Bellchambers, Jake Carlisle

Fremantle v Geelong Cats


Patersons Stadium - Sat Mar 31, 4:45pm

Fremantle
B: Garrick Ibbotson, Zac Dawson, Adam McPhee
HB: Michael Johnson, Luke McPharlin, Stephen Hill
C: Michael Barlow, Ryan Crowley, Matthew de Boer
HF: Paul Duffield, Matthew Pavlich, Tendai Mzungu
F: Christopher Mayne, Kepler Bradley, Hayden Ballantyne
Foll: Aaron Sandilands, Nathan Fyfe, Greg Broughton
IC: Nick Suban, Zachary Clarke, Clancee Pearce, Josh Mellington
Emg: Antoni Grover, Jay Van Berlo, Jayden Pitt

New: Zac Dawson (St Kilda)

Geelong Cats
B: Matthew Scarlett, Tom Lonergan, Billie Smedts
HB: Corey Enright, Harry Taylor, Andrew Mackie
C: James Kelly, Paul Chapman, Taylor Hunt
HF: Steve Johnson, Tom Hawkins, Mathew Stokes
F: Steven Motlop, James Podsiadly, Trent West
Foll: Orren Stephenson, Joel Selwood, Jimmy Bartel
IC: Joel Corey, Mitch Duncan, Allen Christensen, Cameron Guthrie
Emg: Shannon Byrnes, Mitch Brown, Tom Gillies

New: Billie Smedts (Geelong U18), Orren Stephenson (North Ballarat)

Western Bulldogs v West Coast Eagles


Etihad Stadium - Sun Apr 01, 1:10pm

Western Bulldogs
B: Robert Murphy, Brian Lake, Dylan Addison
HB: Ryan Hargrave, Lukas Markovic, Christian Howard
C: Daniel Cross, Clay Smith, Easton Wood
HF: Daniel Giansiracusa, Liam Jones, Adam Cooney
F: Tory Dickson, Jordan Roughead, Shaun Higgins
Foll: William Minson, Matthew Boyd, Liam Picken
IC: Jarrad Grant, Matthew Panos, Patrick Veszpremi, Nathan Djerrkura, Mitchell Wallis, Thomas Liberatore, Luke Dahlhaus

New: Matthew Panos (Norwood), Clay Smith (Gippsland Power), Tory Dickson (Bendigo Bombers)

West Coast Eagles
B: Beau Waters, Darren Glass, Will Schofield
HB: Scott Selwood, Eric Mackenzie, Shannon Hurn
C: Chris Masten, Matthew Priddis, Matthew Rosa
HF: Josh Hill, Quinten Lynch, Andrew Gaff
F: Jack Darling, Nic Naitanui, Luke Shuey
Foll: Dean Cox, Adam Selwood, Daniel Kerr

IC: Sam Butler, Andrew Embley, Josh Kennedy, Ashley Smith, Patrick McGinnity, Gerrick Weedon, Ashton Hams

New: Josh Hill (Western Bulldogs)

Port Adelaide v St Kilda


AAMI Stadium - Sun Apr 01, 4:10pm

Port Adelaide
B: Ben Jacobs, Alipate Carlile, Jacob Surjan
HB: Danyle Pearce, Troy Chaplin, Hamish Hartlett
C: Cameron O'Shea, Domenic Cassisi, Paul Stewart
HF: Travis Boak, John Butcher, Justin Westhoff
F: Chad Wingard, Jay Schulz, Daniel Stewart
Foll: Jarrad Redden, Bradley Ebert, John McCarthy
IC: Kane Cornes, Matt Thomas, David Rodan, Matthew Broadbent, Tom Logan, Aaron Young, Darren Pfeiffer

New: Jarrad Redden (WWT Eagles), Aaron Young (Eastern Ranges), Bradley Ebert (West Coast Eagles), Chad Wingard (Sturt), Darren Pfeiffer (Norwood), John McCarthy (Collingwood FC)

St Kilda
B: Brett Peake, Sam Gilbert, Jarryn Geary
HB: Farren Ray, Sam Fisher, Sean Dempster
C: Nick Dal Santo, Lenny Hayes, Brendon Goddard
HF: Jack Steven, Nick Riewoldt, Tom Ledger
F: Stephen Milne, Justin Koschitzke, Rhys Stanley
Foll: Ben McEvoy, Clinton Jones, Leigh Montagna
IC: Jason Blake, David Armitage, Jamie Cripps, Arryn Siposs, Dean Polo, Terry Milera, Beau Wilkes
New: Terry Milera (Port Adelaide Magpies), Beau Wilkes (West Coast Eagles)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So excited yet nervous for the Hawks' game tomorrow morning. All the hype we're getting makes this such a massive game, and with Hodgey out, plus Puppy & Bailey too, it all worries me despite the Pies' injuries. I've got the day off to watch it thankfully unlike the finals match. You won't get a frenzied phone call this time Kyls at full time!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Great start to the season, good performance from the second quarter. Cyril was such a beast in the first half. Bring on Geelong next week, although that's going to be a lot tougher than tonight's game I'm sure.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What a game of footy, really enjoyed the match even though we didn't get the win 

Lets be honest though no team would win a match with Keefe as their fullback :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I love Cyril


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I wish I could remember watching this game last night. After 7 shots of vodka, 8 beers, 3 Jager Bombs and a night out all I remember is glimpses of the 3rd quarter while at the sports bar 

Luckily enough I recorded it on Foxtel so I might sit down and re-watch the game while I recover


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Watch it was a really entertaining game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laughed really hard at how out of his depth keefe was.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it seems the afl might have adopted the european football standard of applause instead of silence when a legend passes. much better imo.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

What's that German word again? Schadenfreude :balo2


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Melbourne really are a joke of a footy club will be another long year for them


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> laughed really hard at how out of his depth keefe was.


It reminded me of Schoenmakers in the finals, only this time it was fun to watch.

Schoenmakers shouldn't have been marking Cloke last night, and if it wasn't for his crap kicking from the set shots it would've been a bit closer. Saying that, Buddy missed a couple from straight in front in the final quarter.



Mr. Snrub said:


> it seems the afl might have adopted the european football standard of applause instead of silence when a legend passes. much better imo.


Yeah it's far better, being at the game too you don't feel at all awkward like you do with the silence, wondering if you put your phone on silent and keeping a fart in if you feel one coming!

The only time I felt a minute's applause was inappropiate was when Gary Speed hung himself. When we started the applause, it felt like we were applauding him for killing himself. That was a strange feeling at the Swansea game at Ewood and I didn't see it coming until the applause started and me & my mate turned round at the same time thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ballantyne might be the most disgusting footballer in the league

diving all over the place, being a little shitstirrer so scarlett pops him in the face. barely touched him but will get weeks. shouldve hit the little cunt harder.

then he kicks a goal to put freo 5 points up and comes off to a heroes welcome. him + lyon = most hated club easily.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Scarlett out will surely increase our chances next week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Scarlett out will surely increase our chances next week.


:yum:

I don't want to get carried away as I learned last year, you can never write off the Cats. I thought Fremantle would be a tough nut to crack in Perth for them, but Geelong are sure to be even more fired-up now for next week at the G. Still it's good to see Scarlett miss out as he obviously will.

Hopefully Hodge will be back for us, and Shiels too would be a bonus.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The last time Hawthorn beat Geelong was 2008 Grand Final. I'm sick of losing so this will surely be our best chance in a while.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

You're sick of losing? Try being a Port fan.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

But being a port fan goes hand in hand with losing, so you'd expect it after all this time.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Except for last years forgetable year, Hawthorn are still our bitches so atleast we still have something going for us


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quite glad kennedy is in my supercoach

6 kicks, 5 marks, 5 goals. 10:29 left in the 2nd quarter. west coast are such a well drilled team.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

That pretty much makes Port our bitches now


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> That pretty much makes Port our bitches now


That year is void we lost most our games by more than 10 goals  On a side note. GO THE FUCKING POWER!!!!! It may only be round 1 but were in the 8 bitches


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2126 in Supercoach this week, best of the bunch for this league 

Hopefully it's a sign for a great season after 2 bad seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i said wingard was a jet.

6 non victorian teams in the 8, CRISIS


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> You're sick of losing? Try being a Port fan.


How's that working out for you today? Congrats!



sXe_Maverick said:


> 2126 in Supercoach this week, best of the bunch for this league
> 
> Hopefully it's a sign for a great season after 2 bad seasons.


The four of us who broke the 2000 barrier all were head-to-head with bloody Autofills!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

real stuff doesnt get started till round 3 anyways.

have to ponder removing butcher if his hammy is a problem, but i want to keep him in cos he's a matchwinner at his best. magner in for shiel too. that would've pushed me over 2k.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Chad Wingard oh myyyyyy


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Go the Swannies!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that I think about it.. we were pretty pathetic against GWS. Luke Parker is a gun though!


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone see all the poor sods wearing Collingwood jumpers at WrestleMania? Must've counted 3 or 4 around ringside, as well as a couple of Carlton ones and a Geelong one.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Round 2 starts Thursday night so remember that tippers *Cough* Aussie *Cough*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I didn't forget I swear! I've been a very busy girl this weekend. :$ 

Clearly I didn't think my forward line through. 3 not playing and neither were the subs! 

****ROUND 1 - RESULTS****​
Ok round 1 is complete and a very good start to the season (any game with a win is a good one!). Highest score of the round with 7/9 goes to myself (and I promise I'll be better organised for at least a week ).

Aussie - 7
-WR- - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Mr. Snrub - 6
BDFW - 5
Nige™ - 5
Triple HBK - 5
Destiny - 4
Gards - 4
sXe_Maverick - 4
Mr. Law - 3

From next week I'll have progressive scores posted. 

****ROUND 2****​Round 2 is now open and the deadline for your tips is *Thursday April 5 - 7.40pm*. Now because I haven't done this until now, I'm happy to just take Thursdays tip by game time and the rest before Saturday. 

*Thursday April 5*
Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Carlton

*Saturday April 7*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Essendon vs. Port Adelaide

SCG - 2.10pm
Sydney vs. Fremantle

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Melbourne

MCG - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. Richmond

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. Western Bulldogs

*Sunday April 8*
Blundstone Arena - 1.10pm
North Melbourne vs. GWS

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Gold Coast

*Monday April 9*
MCG - 3.10pm
Geelong vs. Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im curious to who picked Port last one because I honestly think I may have been the only one .... God knows why I picked Richmond and Melbourne though theyre actually horrible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i picked port.

didnt pick essendon, freo or brisbane tho.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I too picked Port as one of the ones that I got correct!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

can we get this stickied?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Decided to make a change to my supercoach side, I pissed off Morabito for Magner who scored 103 points last week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Law said:


> can we get this stickied?


If you keep up activity it won't need to get stickied


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Teams for tonight


Teams for second round of the 2012 AFL season.

BRISBANE v CARLTON
Thursday, GABBA, 5.40pm

Brisbane Lions
B: Niall McKeever, Matt Maguire, Ashley McGrath
HB: Mitchell Golby, Joel Patfull, Pearce Hanley
C: Jed Adcock, Tom Rockliff, Daniel Rich
HF: Jared Polec, Daniel Merrett, Todd Banfield
F: Jack Redden, Matthew Leuenberger, Ryan Lester
Foll: Ben Hudson, Simon Black, Claye Beams
I/C: Cheynee Stiller, James Polkinghorne, Jesse O'Brien, Rohan Bewick
Emg: Sam Sheldon, Ryan Harwood, Billy Longer
In: Jesse O'Brien
Out: Sam Sheldon

Carlton
B: Bret Thornton, Lachlan Henderson, Jeremy Laidler
HB: Heath Scotland, Paul Bower, Christopher Yarran
C: Kade Simpson, Chris Judd, Andrew Carrazzo
HF: Jeffrey Garlett, Jarrad Waite, Kane Lucas
F: Mitch Robinson, Matthew Kreuzer, Eddie Betts
Foll: Shaun Hampson, Bryce Gibbs, Marc Murphy
I/C: Jordan Russell, Dennis Armfield, Zach Tuohy, Edward Curnow
Emg: Brock McLean, Andrew Collins, Sam Rowe


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't believe I picked Brisbane. Silly me.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Poor Brisbane, Brown looks to be ready to come back and then Black breaks his hand and may be out for 4 weeks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt watch the game but the hype surrounding brisbane was ridiculous. melbourne played the worst game of anyone that round. deplorable team. brisbane are still an ordinary/developing team, didnt think they would get within 10 goals of carltank.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Better late than never! Here are everyone's tips:

*-WR-*
Carlton
Port Adelaide
Fremantle
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Aussie*
Carlton
Essendon
Fremantle
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*BDFW*
Carlton
Essendon
Fremantle
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn
*
Destiny*
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Gards*
Brisbane
Essendon
Fremantle
West Coast
Richmond
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Jobbed Out*
Carlton
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Mr. Law*
Carlton
Essendon
Fremantle
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Mr. Snrub*
Carlton
Essendon
Fremantle
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Nige™*
Carlton
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*sXe_Maverick*
Carlton
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

*Triple HBK*
Carlton
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

why you no win fremantle


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like most people have 4/4 so far, with Fremantle stuffing up the rest.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't you cost me my perfect round Adelaide


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Don't you cost me my perfect round Adelaide


Just got up by 3 goals


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Just got up by 3 goals


:hb

6/6. How I yearn for my AFL tipping success to translate to the NRL (0/4 this week).

Basically have 8 points this week, just need Hawthorn to perform and secure the perfect 9.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't believe so many people picked Fremantle off the back of last week's win against Geelong. Going to Sydney was always going to be difficult.

Tomorrow's two are basically locked in, like you sXe, it's all on the Hawks. It's the only game I was unsure about, and I just have a feeling Geelong will bounce back, even without Scarlett. Bloody hope not though.8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt be shocked if the suns beat st rapeda. without bock tho makes it difficult. but it'll most likely be closer than most people think.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

we played better against hawthorn than we did tonight.

at this stage carltank will destroy us.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

As if everyone picked Hawthorn to get up tomorrow...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao the roos winning by 129 points.

gws what is the point


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS' point is to give shit like Melbourne and Port gift wins each season to keep their members and sponsors happy.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I would've said to make Gold Coast look good in comparison


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ablett projected supercoach points: 246
ablett supercoach points: 246

not bad predicting there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8/8. Come on Hawthorn!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 8/8. Come on Hawthorn!


x2!!

I didn't get an 8 last season so I'll take this. A 9 would be incredible, more so for the Hawks beating Geelong. Nice 6am start over here for that one but I'll be up.

C'mon the Hawks!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao the umpiring in this match is disgraceful

franklin getting frees for being breathed on.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Clarko, for the love of god get :gun: Schoenmakers off the fucking pitch.:frustrate

5 goals he's fucking given them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so kylie, does my tip change to geelong 15 mins before the game started count


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> so kylie, does my tip change to geelong 15 mins before the game started count


She's not happy, I wouldn't toy with her if I were you.

Awful kicking in the last quarter. Buddy (2), Roughy, Breust & Burgoyne all should've done a whole lot better with the chances they had, Breust especially, and maybe even Gunston at the end.

Crap defending though again from Schoenmakers. How the hell he was still on the pitch I'll never know. Clarko needs to see sense and look at his four matches against the Cats and the Pies. He's an a fucking liability. The guy just doesn't have the strength or guts to contest against the likes of Cloke, Podsiadly & Hawkins. Hornswoggle would do equally good a job as that weapon.

At least I managed to make some cash out of it. At 3Q time Geelong were evs at +20.5 but the site crashed. Managed to make £100 on them at +10.5 and put £15 on them to win at 5/2. It's not all bad, but I'm gutted my 9/9 went out of the window too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

franklin continually goes for stupid highlight reel plays with the dribble kick (in the wet, defies stupidity) instead of just straightening up and slotting two relatively easy kicks. cost hawthorn the game, but geelong absolutely mindfucked hawthorn anyways. mitchell completely shut down after half time, hawkins, bartel and selwood all got on top in the second half.

how bateman continually gets a game is amazing. been a passenger since 09. rioli with 3 touches in the second half. lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shoenmakers is deadset hopeless best player for geelong today


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Schoenmakers, get out of my club and stop impersonating an AFL footballer. kbai.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Its ok Hawthorn you'll make easy work of the Crows on Sumday and be on your merry way again, and knocking the Crows down a peg or two on your way through.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thank you Nige! I'll sort out results (and make an executive decision on your request Mr. Snrub) when I get home & have calmed down. But first *deep breath*

Stupid fucking dud you are Shitmakers. How you fucking manage to give away a 50m penalty, let both Hawkins & Pods run wild & dominate the forward line. You did less than nothing and Zac Dawson has more fucking use than you do! 

*another breath*

Lance Franklin stop being a damn show pony for a few minutes and actually play a proper game of football. You have two bloody legs and no one in front of you....so fucking run to the goal!! Don't bloody kick it 35m out in an impossible angle when it's raining! You twit! Stop thinking you're bloody superman and start playing like you're part of a team. And the worst part? YOU BLOODY DID IT TWICE!!!!

And let's not forget: 
Chance Bateman and Michael Osborne - please retire. You were wonderful players in 2008. Now you're a shadow of your former selves. 

I will find some positives but I still have steam coming out of my ears and I'm too busy sulking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in other news somehow i managed to crack the 2k barrier in supercoach this weekend :lmao. even with pears getting 19, dickson getting 38 and kennedy getting 46.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Challenge: name a current AFL key defender who is worse than Schoenmakers is.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Challenge: name a current AFL key defender who is worse than Schoenmakers is.


Probably a couple on GWS or Gold Coasts list but Im guessing youd be excluding them 



Mr. Snrub said:


> in other news somehow i managed to crack the 2k barrier in supercoach this weekend :lmao. even with pears getting 19, dickson getting 38 and kennedy getting 46.


I scored 1950 with 3 players not playing and 2 players scoring 60 or less


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

raph clarke has played as a key defender occasionally

and zac dawson.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm excluding players from GWS and GC. Also Zac Dawson who has the unfortunate handicap of always being shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh and phil davi$ and betting bock

still bitter.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

At the moment I'd take Dawson back over Shoenmakers.

EDIT - Christ what am I saying???


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> At the moment I'd take Dawson back over Shoenmakers.
> 
> EDIT - Christ what am I saying???


I found myself saying the exact same thing about half an hour ago.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


>


Oh wow, that means a lot. When you've played someone let me know. Gold Coast away and a narrow win over the Bulldogs, whoopdy doo compared to matches against Collingwood & Geelong. Bring on Sunday but I admit it'll be tough, especially if Clarko's love-child is playing again. Fuck you Shoenmakers you waste of fucking space.:gun:



Mr. Snrub said:


> in other news somehow i managed to crack the 2k barrier in supercoach this weekend :lmao. even with pears getting 19, dickson getting 38 and kennedy getting 46.


Two weeks on the trot for me with Ledger 19, Paine & Motlop in the 40's and some other shit scores. Goddard as captain plus a big score from Ablett helped.

Need to take some shit out. I knew I should've kept Hawkins in at the start.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

1980 with 2 guys not playing and little Riewoldt scoring 29. Hopefully he gets back into the century against the lolDemons

Fuck Hawthorn for costing me a perfect round as well. Marvellous second half choke job that was, and Franklin is a dickhead for going for the glory shot rather than the scoring shot. Great game though, really enjoyed watching it. Kinda good when it doesn't clash with the NRL, I can actually watch some games.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when we've played someone?

we've played gold coast and bulldogs. two incredibly difficult teams, my god. gold coast are world class 8*D

i look forward to schoenmakers marking one of tippett/walker. oh my it'll be glorious.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i look forward to schoenmakers marking one of tippett/walker. oh my it'll be glorious.


What odds can I get on Tippett kicking 10 on Schoenmakers?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably relatively low

i'd get on walker for a few, he seems to be allowed to have a ping whenever he gets the ball. i wonder who'll replace douglas in the midfield, possibly kerridge, but a heap of kids in the sanfl have torn it up lately. lyons had 29 touches and 13 clearances on the weekend, matty wright 26 touches 11 marks and 8 clearances. but it'll probably be jaensch who is incredibly stiff to not be playing. shows we're in a good place right now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

LYONS

I know him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he knows me when i gave it to him after schmidt towelled him up last season 

no shame, schmidt also towelled up bernie vince when he got dumped. 6 possessions bernie you hack


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

how far do you think he could go as a player?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's better than vince.

he's unlucky that sloane, dangerfield and thompson are already so good. plus kerridge looks to have jumped the queue ahead of him. he's a bit small still, bulks up a bit more and he should get a go. probably next year tho.

sam shaw may also debut on the weekend and take franklin. and he could do it too imo. plus crouch is absolutely tearing it up for us (westies) in the midfield, averaging about 20 touches/5 tackles/6 clearances a game. a big boy for his age, he reminds me a lot of selwood. already a lock for my supercoach next season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> What odds can I get on Tippett kicking 10 on Schoenmakers?


Main question is, what the odds are Clarko will wise up and drop the useless bastard? It's so obvious to everyone that he's so far out of his depth. He's been so exposed in the last four games against Collingwood & Geelong, and I think today's performance was the worst of the lost.

He doesn't even look like he's going to get close to taking it when the ball comes inside 50. I don't know why Clarko persists with him. I said to Kyls earlier, I just want to see him get slammed in the press, so much so that Clarko's left with no option but to drop him. I still doubt he will though, but he should at least get asked some strong questions as to why he kept him on the field. I'd have taken him off before the penalty. He was gone mentally before then.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Gilham HAS to come back ASAP. Get game time into him against Adelaide this week before facing West Coast away the next week. Under no circumstances should Schoenmakers play again when we have Gilham, Gibson and Stratton on our list.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What annoys me are the comments from some supporters on Facebook saying "he's only 21, he still needs to develop." Bullshit. He was drafted in 2008 so he's been with the club for 4 years and I believe played at senior level since 2009. More than enough time to learn and develop. He needs to be dropped.

On another note....where's BkB? I figured he'd be basking in their win yesterday and participating in the tipping.

****ROUND 2 - RESULTS****​
Fairly predictable tipping this week so high scores all around. Highest scores went to Jobbed Out, Mr. Snrub (which means I changed your tip to Geelong ), Nige™, sXe_Goose....I mean Maverick cool2) and Triple HBK with 8/9 so congratulations guys. 

Jobbed Out - 8
Mr. Snrub - 8
Nige™ - 8
sXe_Maverick - 8
Triple HBK - 8
Aussie - 7
BDFW - 7
Destiny - 7
Mr. Law - 7
-WR- - 6
Gards - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Three way tie for first to kick off the leaderboard with Jobbed Out, Mr. Snrub and myself on 14. In second place are Nige™ and Triple HBK with 13 and in third on 12 are sXe_Maverick, BDFW and -WR-.

Jobbed Out - 14
Mr. Snrub - 14
Aussie - 14
Nige™ - 13
Triple HBK - 13
sXe_Maverick - 12
BDFW - 12
-WR- - 12
Destiny - 11
Mr. Law - 10
Gards - 9

****ROUND 3****​
Round 3 is open and the deadline will be *Friday April 13 - 7.50pm*

*Friday April 13*
MCG - 7.50pm
Carlton vs. Collingwood

*Saturday April 14*
MCG - 1.45pm
Richmond vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Sydney

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Brisbane

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Essendon

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. St Kilda

*Sunday April 15*
Blacktown Olympic Stadium - 1.10pm
GWS vs. West Coast

MCG - 3.15pm
Hawthorn vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Geelong

Good luck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I reckon Carlton will get up on Friday night. Collingwood havent look impressive at all to their standards so far this season, and Carlton have had 2 good wins so far. I think Carlton by 3-4 goals.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carltank are playing a top 4 side though. Collingwood in a close one for mine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton arent playing west coast, sydney or adelaide :torres


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

wouldn't be surprised if we get done by 10 or so goals.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Carlton haven't beaten anyone worthy yet. Theyve destroyed Brisbane (who beat Melbourne ffs) and beat Richmond. This week is their first real test of the season. Will be decided by under a goal I reckon.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Round 3 marks the first round of match-ups in Supercoach 2012:
Autofill1 vs Top Team
Lawls' Minions vs Front Runners
Crawf's Champs vs Aussie's Thunder
BDFW vs sXe_Giants
Why Always Me vs Absolute Jobbers
Autofill4 vs Buddy > God
Rookie Power vs MightyHacks
Autofill2 vs Autofill3
Moves Like Jeggo vs HeathShaw'sBookie

It's sad to think that after this round, a few of us will be below an autofill side...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Schoenmakers named again.fpalm Come on Clarko for the love of fuck can't you see how dangerous it is playing him?

The odds on a Crows win just shortened.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Collingwood lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

60 points.:lmao

I wish I'd been able to see that today. Anyway, it doesn't change how funny it is to see the Pies get a rimming like that, even if it is Carlton who inflicted it on them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pissed that Betts only got 95 SC points and 75 in DT, 5 goals obviously isn't worth that much.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Luke Ball done for the year fucking ACL


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Wonder how our old mate Richie is coping today after that performance last night


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad I swapped my tip to Richmond. Spewing I swapped my tip to Bulldogs.

Gold Coast played really well but gassed hard in the 4th quarter. Sucks for them, and fuck Essendon.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Not happy with ports 4th quarter today... Atleast I'm 6/6 with my tips. Need hawthorn, west coast and Geelong to win tomorrow for a perfect round. Edit- shiiitttt turns out I tipped port -__- I thought I picked Sydney


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Schoenmakers already conceded a goal to Tipett. Still think Hawthorn will win but all Adelaides goals will come from who Schoenmakers is playing on


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Richmond is higher than both Collingwood and Geelong after round 3... who wouldve seen that coming?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS looked to find some spirit in the second half. They may yet have a shot at a win this season, especially when they clash with Melbourne.

Yay Richmond. I have a soft spot for them being Tigers and all, but wow at that stat. Suck shit Collingwood.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port is above collingwood.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah much respect for the Tiges, mainly because of Richo. If Port ever folded id probably support them.

Quite surprised with Norths win over the Cats not sure anyone saw that coming, not as much as Gold Coasts come back though.

I did quite well with my dream team and super coach. Thing I scored about 1950 in my dream team and 2059 in super coach. Both wins.





Mr. Law said:


> wouldn't be surprised if we get done by 10 or so goals.














Mr. Snrub said:


> port is above collingwood.


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> port is above collingwood.


Hawks are above the Crows too.8*D #rape


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lost in Supercoach. Typical, real games start and my players go up to shit. Not selecting Gablett as captain cost me the match 

Swans higher than Hawks :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Hawks are above the Crows too.8*D #rape


you'd hope so.

i scored like 1700 in supercoach and still won 8*D


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

3 Tips right this week. Going to be a real danger in tipping again this year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Really happy to get a win over Geelong. Was about time we beat a top four side. Hopefully we stay consistent from now on.

Boomer, Wells and Ziebell stood out. Was a great team performance overall.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 3 - RESULTS****​
Sorry I didn't get a chance to have the tips up over the weekend! It was a safe bet to say that no one received a perfect score since everyone picked Geelong! Highest score of the round and congratulations goes to BDFW, Jobbed Out, Mr. Law, Nige, Trips, -WR- and myself with 7/9:

Aussie - 7
BDFW - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Mr. Law - 7
Nige™ - 7
Triple HBK - 7
-WR- - 7
Destiny - 6
Mr. Snrub - 6
sXe_Maverick - 5
Gards - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
After round 3, Jobbed Out and myself lead with 21. In second place are Nige, Triple HBK and Mr. Snrub on 20 and in third place are BDFW and -WR- on 19. Still very early days.

Aussie - 21
Jobbed Out - 21
Nige™ - 20
Triple HBK - 20
Mr. Snrub - 20
BDFW - 19
-WR- - 19
Mr. Law - 17
Destiny - 17
sXe_Maverick - 17
Gards - 12

****ROUND 4 & ANZAC DAY MATCH (FIRST MATCH OF ROUND 5)***​*
I'm putting these up together to simply give you guys more time for tipping the traditional ANZAC Day match on the 25th. The deadline for all Round 4 tips will be *Friday April 20, 7.50pm* and the deadline for the ANZAC match will be *Wednesday April 25, 2.40pm.* 

*Friday April 20*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
St Kilda vs. Fremantle

*Saturday April 21*
MCG - 1.45pm
Carlton vs. Essendon

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Collingwood vs. Port Adelaide

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. GWS

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
West Coast vs. Hawthorn

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Gold Coast

*Sunday April 22*
Skilled Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. Richmond

SCG - 3.15pm
Sydney vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 4.40pm
Melbourne vs. Western Bulldogs

********

*Wednesday April 25*
MCG - 2.40pm
Collingwood vs. Essendon

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

st kilda vs fremantle?

ugh x 1 million. will be so awful.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> *PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
> After round 3, Jobbed Out and myself lead with 21. In second place are Nige, Triple HBK and Mr. Snrub on 20 and in third place are BDFW and -WR- on 19. Still very early days.
> 
> Aussie - 21
> ...


I see how it is


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> st kilda vs fremantle?
> 
> ugh x 1 million. will be so awful.


Ah, the Ross Lyon Effect. It's televised over here too. Thankfully so is our game against the Eagles on Saturday, although I might regret that afterwards. It'll be a good game but a real toughy.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm expecting West Coast to win by a couple of goals against us this week.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

So looks like I'm doing well in tipping but sucking at supercoach this season.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I see how it is


What are you trying to say Ben?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> What are you trying to say Ben?


You listed me right at the bottom


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Ah, the Ross Lyon Effect. It's televised over here too. Thankfully so is our game against the Eagles on Saturday, although I might regret that afterwards. It'll be a good game but a real toughy.


ross lyon ruins anything he goes near, even though i've always despised st rapeda as a club, he managed to ruin their tolerable players (dal santo, hayes) and turn them into robotic, boring, monotonous players. freo last year were incredibly exciting and fun to watch, but if the game last round is anything to go by, they're turning into st rapeda mk 2. especially with fyfe out.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i wouldnt say 3 GF's in two years is being ruined


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not ruined in a results sense, but in a viewing sense. they were awful to watch. it says a lot when i wanted collingwood to beat them


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You listed me right at the bottom


That wasn't me. That was the sorter on my Excel Spreadsheet. :$

Adam Goodes lost his appeal to have his suspension overturned. He is now ineligible to win the Brownlow.

Also someone needs to throw Cousins in a rehab centre and throw away the key before he kills himself.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Wish I had gotten on Port at $7 earlier with the outs Collingwood have, down to $4 now.

Out: Heath Shaw (Hamstring), Dale Thomas (Hamstring), Ben Reid (Quad), Cameron Wood, Luke Ball (Knee)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ive never been this upset when seeing a player go down 

Robbie Gray looks like he has done ACL damage and will probably need a reco... I hate football.

Will get pumped by 15 goals by the crows next week I give up..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw gray's leg, that's the most disgusting injury i've seen, absolutely shocking. all the best for him, once a westies player, always a westies player.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Cameron Bruce and Ryan Schoenmakers are both playing tonight. We're fucked.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Great win by the Bombers today against the so called premiership favourites Carlton. We should beat Collingwood on Anzac Day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawks/eagles is so, so, so, so, so, so bad.

eagles havent even kicked a goal with 6 mins left in the 2nd. so, so bad. 0 goals 11 behinds to 2 goals 6.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We defend so well for the whole first half and we go and gift them their first like that. Buddy kicks along the ground again when he didn't need to, up the other end and behind we go. Lovely, all that hard work gone.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's a sad state of affairs that after 34 scoring shots there has only been 5 goals scored. The pressure has been so intense from both sides but so many mistakes being made. Oh and Brian Taylor needs to piss off. Worst commentator ever. I don't give a shit about royal weddings or who has a Beatles haircut. Get the players names right (calling Gunston Buddy....*facepalm*), get the scores right ("what a magnificent goa...oh wait it's a point) and actually call the bloody game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah the commentators were a joke. Kept getting Gibson mixed up with Burgoyne too, over & over. "Kicks for a goal. . . oh it's a behind." Shocking game but another game where we've come unstuck in the 4th to lose by a goal. So frustrating!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still not the worst game i've seen



> West 2.1 2.1 2.4 3.4 (22)
> Port 0.0 1.1 1.3 2.3 (15)
> 
> Scores
> ...


takes the cake. was a monstrosity of a game.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We just cant handle defensive pressure. Whenever we get pressured like we did tonight and against Geelong on Easter Monday, we just kick it long to a 2 or 3 vs 1 and the opposition capitalize on it.

That was not a holding the ball decision against Osbourne either. If in doubt, call a ball up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lesson learnt to never tip Gold Coast again. :no: no idea what I was thinking.

Hopefully Gablett hasn't done major damage to his knee, my supercoach side can't take another cruel injury blow :/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh christ gary rohan

reminds me so much of nathan brown. horrific leg snap


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh christ gary rohan
> 
> reminds me so much of nathan brown. horrific leg snap


And he's been in fantastic form so far this year, poor bastard.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

what a round for horrific injuries


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^And let's add Mitch Clark landing on his head. I know he escaped serious injury but he landed on his head and that was gut wrenching to watch.

Working on tips now. Will have them up soon.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 3 - RESULTS****​
Injuries, a couple of upsets and a fear of kicking goals out west this week. Highest score of the round goes to Jobbed Out, Nige and myself with 7/9:

Aussie - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Nige™ - 7
BDFW - 6
Lawls - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
-WR- - 5
Destiny - 5
Triple HBK - 4
Gards - 3
Mr. Snrub - DNT

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
In first place with 28 are Jobbed Out & myself. In second is Nige with 27 and in third place on 25 is BDFW:

Aussie - 28
Jobbed Out - 28
Nige™ - 27
BDFW - 25
-WR- - 24
Triple HBK - 24
Lawls - 23
sXe_Maverick - 23
Destiny - 22
Mr. Snrub - 20
Gards - 15

****ROUND 5 - ANZAC ROUND****​
Stand tall and proud gents as we honour our brave troops both past and present. Lest We Forget.

Remember I'm splitting the deadline this week. ANZAC game needs to be in to me by *Wednesday April 25, 2.40pm* and the deadline for the remaining 8 games is *Friday April 27, 8.45pm.*

*Wednesday April 25*
MCG - 2.40pm
Collingwood vs. Essendon

*Friday April 27*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.45pm
Fremantle vs. Carlton

*Saturday April 28*
Manuka Oval - 1.45pm
GWS vs. Western Bulldogs

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 7.40pm
Melbourne vs. St Kilda

Gabba - 7.45pm
Brisbane vs. Geelong

*Sunday April 29*
Aurora Stadium - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Sydney

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
Richmond vs. West Coast

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Port Adelaide

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aahhh my tips musnt have gone through

thanks running out of internet


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't around much over the weekend otherwise I would have sent you a PM.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Anzac Day. What a game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tipping Essendon worked out well then, bastard Pies reminding me of the Prelim against us. It looked like quite the game from the limited highlights I saw. Loved Davey's falling mark too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Fremantle. Tip against them, they win, tip them, they lose. Fuckers.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fuck we're shit.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

7/9, not bad, but alas, fuck Fremantle and fuck Hawthorn.

GWS/Gold Coast next week, can't imagine how awful that game will be.

Kinda feel for Richmond as well, they played very well and almost pipped the Eagles. Perhaps they won't be whipping boys after all this season


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Fuck we're shit.


One of us, one of us


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Stoked for Goodes to win his 304th. What a legend.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We've turned into a one man defence. Once Gibson got hurt yesterday Sydney got on top of us. Kennedy absolutely smashed us, why we let a grandson of a club legend go is beyond me. Riewoldt will tear us a new asshole this week. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Fuck we're shit.


Don't have to tell me twice! Did they piss off after half time?? It's a sad state of affairs when Shoenmakers was one of the better players for the Hawks. 

Will have results up momentarily. I'm working off my iPhone (which is not the easiest thing in the world compared to my laptop) as the Internet usage at home has slowed! :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 5 - RESULTS****​
Another round down, 18 more to go. Congratulations to BDFW, -WR-, Triple HBK, Lawls, sXe_Maverick, Destiny and Mr. Snrub who all had the highest score of the round with 7/9:

BDFW - 7
-WR- - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Lawls - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Destiny - 7
Mr. Snrub - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
Nige™ - 6
Aussie - 5
Gards - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Jobbed Out now holds the lead solo with 34. In second place are Nige & myself with 33 and in third place is BDFW with 32:

Jobbed Out - 34
Nige™ - 33
Aussie - 33
BDFW - 32
-WR- - 31
Triple HBK - 31
Lawls - 30
sXe_Maverick - 30
Destiny - 29
Mr. Snrub - 27
Gards - 19

****ROUND 6***​*Round 6 is open and the deadline to hand your tips in is *Friday May 4 - 7.50pm*.

*Friday May 4*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Collingwood

*Saturday May 5*
Etihad Stadium - 1.40pm
Essendon vs. Brisbane

Skilled Stadium - 1.45pm
Geelong vs. Melbourne

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Fremantle

MCG - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Hawthorn

SCG - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Adelaide

*Sunday May 6*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Carlton vs. GWS

AAMI Stadium - 3.15pm
Port Adelaide vs. Richmond

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. North Melbourne

Good luck.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Josh Kennedy is out for 3 months, did his ankle or some shit. Fuck


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cyril kicks 6 huh? I guess we won't be seeing him for another couple of months then.

Good result for us though yesterday after last week's fuck up, but what the hell happened to the Swans this weekend? Congrats to the Crows.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

On top of the lader and undefeated in Supercoach


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Whoever is below autofill4 ought to be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's probably me Trips knowing my rotten luck! I haven't looked at Supercoach in a few weeks. I'm struggling to find the time!  Hence another apology for the delay in the results this week guys. I have barely been home the last week or so. Better get these done before I crash for the night.

EDIT - No wait it's not me. I am however going to rename my team to the Richmond Tigers since I always end up being 9th....:lmao

****ROUND 6 - RESULTS****​
Keeping short and sweet this week guys. Highest score of the round goes to BDFW, Jobbed Out, Lawls, Mr. Snrub, Triple HBK and myself who each scored 8/9 (bloody Sydney!!):

Aussie - 8
BDFW - 8
Jobbed Out - 8
Lawls - 8
Mr. Snrub - 8
Triple HBK - 8
Nige™ - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
-WR- - 6
Destiny - 5
Gards - 0 (MIA this week)

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Jobbed Out still holds the lead with 42. In second place is me with 41 and in third place are BDFW and Nige with 40:

Jobbed Out - 42
Aussie - 41
BDFW - 40
Nige™ - 40
Triple HBK - 39
Lawls - 38
sXe_Maverick - 37
-WR- - 37
Mr. Snrub - 35
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 7***​*
The round is open and the deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday May 11 - 7.50pm*

*Friday May 11*
MCG - 7.50pm
Melbourne vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday May 12*
AAMI Stadium - 1.15pm
Adelaide vs. Geelong

Manuka Oval - 1.40pm
GWS vs. Gold Coast (this will either be great to watch or really awful!)

MCG - 4.40pm
Richmond vs. Sydney

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. West Coast

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Collingwood

*Sunday May 13*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Western Bulldogs

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Port Adelaide

*Monday May 14*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Carlton

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Only Hawthorn could make an 11 goal win look that bad.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think geelong are done 

oh well can't be good forever


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant beat any top teams i see.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

GWS are about to win their first ever AFL game. Good on them.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cya Mckenna


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Crows destroyed Geelong today, don't know how it happened but so happy with the win. Hopefully we can get at least one win from the three tough games coming up.

Well done to GWS, they've played pretty good this season for the players they have, they'll be half a chance next week at the Gabba. Actually looking at next weeks fixtures and most games will be hard to tip.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching the last quarter of the gws game after the crows game, how on earth was chad cornes deemed not good enough to get regular games for port? laughable decision to get rid of him.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Primus said on 'On The Couch' that he wanted him to play in the forward line and then had younger better key forwards. Retarded decision as he made his name as a CHB and was never the same playing as a key forward, I wonder how long they will stick with Primus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'll make the season cos they cant afford to get rid of him. he's utterly clueless though. sign him to a 10 year contract immediately.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Port being competitive is what will keep him with the job longer, the game against GC in 3 weeks might also have a say in it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tipping Adelaide worked out well but Gold Coast & Sydney did me over. Toughest week for tipping by a mile so far. Bombers/Eagles was a tough decision too.

*Edit:*


Mr. Snrub said:


> cant beat any top teams i see.


Dominant win too I see. It just makes the whole competition even more interesting. It couldn't be more different from last year. It's so unpredictable. I don't think anyone could pick the finalists this season.

Oh, there was one team you couldn't beat though isn't there? Who might that be?!:hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some chokers who play in poo brown and gold 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

trust gold coast to fuck up my tips.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol West Coast


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

What a shit week for footy tips, next week doesn't look much easier, lots of tough games.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

6/9 ain't bad 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 7 - RESULTS****​
I echo the comments about it being a crap week for tipping! Lawls can show off this week as he kicked ass with 6/9 and the highest score of the round. Congratulations. 

Lawls - 6
Aussie - 5
Nige™ - 5
sXe_Maverick - 5
Jobbed Out - 4
Mr. Snrub - 4
BDFW - 3
Triple HBK - 3
-WR- - 3
Destiny - DNT
Gards - DNT

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Jobbed Out has some company. I've joined him in the lead with 46 each. In second place is Nige with 45 and in third place on 44 is Lawls:

Jobbed Out - 46
Aussie - 46
Nige™ - 45
Lawls - 44
BDFW - 43
Triple HBK - 42
sXe_Maverick - 42
-WR- - 40
Mr. Snrub - 39
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 8 - INDIGENOUS ROUND***​*
Round 8 is now open and the deadline will be *Friday May 18 - 7.50pm*

*Friday May 18*
MCG - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. Geelong

*Saturday May 19*
AAMI Stadium - 1.45pm
Port Adelaide vs. North Melbourne

Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Fremantle

SCG - 4.40pm
Sydney vs. Melbourne

TIO Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 7.50pm
Essendon vs. Richmond

*Sunday May 20*
Gabba - 1.10pm
Brisbane vs. GWS

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
Carlton vs. Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. St Kilda

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

suck shit carltank you salary cap rorting outside sponsorship dealing loser flogs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a fun round that was. Great win for the Crows, travelling damn well and picking up some huge wins. Bombers/Tigers second half was just awesome to watch.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

GO THE CROWS!!!!!!!
F***ing awesome performance today!
We are definitely premiership contenders now!
Bring on the Pies next week!!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

So happy I ended up going to this game  I didnt plan on it either till last minute I was just thinking shit weather, small crowd, big loss, but nope it was one of the greatest games ive been to. Never heard 14,500 people cheer so loud. Thats up there with the Richmond game in 09 when Tredders kicked 7


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> GO THE CROWS!!!!!!!
> F***ing awesome performance today!
> We are definitely premiership contenders now!
> Bring on the Pies next week!!!!!!
> ...


Yet you still lost to us by about 10 goals


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Yet you still lost to us by about 10 goals


We have improved so much since round 3 against you guys.
I can assure you that I you played us right now, the match would be very very close.
Now I am not being an arrogant dick or anything but I am confident that we will beat Collingwood by a 3 digit margin. Especially since both Swan and Reid aren't playing.
I will be there Saturday night to cheer the boys on and everyone here in SA expect the match to be a sell out.
GO CROWS!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah we're not beating collingwood by 100 points. try 4 goals


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Why not?
The last 2 week we beat 2 premiership contenders by over 50 points.

Geelong - 50 points
Carlton - 69 points IN MELBOURNE!!!

So I can't see why we can't beat them by 100 points.
Collingwood has been struggling this year and we have been on fire.
Also Swan and reid are BIG outs for them.
I know I am being arrogant and possibly idiotic, but from what I have seen this year from this team, I am dreaming big! We are 7-1 and flying, this is our best start to a season in our entire history as a football club, So as crows fans we have every reason to be confident and cocky!

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

christ keep a lid on it. carlton are massively overrated, geelong are on the decline, but collingwood have won their last 5, are picking up as a team and still have some very good players. swan and reid are big losses but they still have pendlebury, cloke, fasolo, sidebottom, + others who are all very good. we may be flying, but all it takes is a few players getting overconfident for it all to come crashing down


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> christ keep a lid on it. carlton are massively overrated, geelong are on the decline, but collingwood have won their last 5, are picking up as a team and still have some very good players. swan and reid are big losses but they still have pendlebury, cloke, fasolo, sidebottom, + others who are all very good. we may be flying, but all it takes is a few players getting overconfident for it all to come crashing down


I wouldn't say Carlton are overrated. They have a team full of stars. Judd,Carrazo,Yarran, Betts, Murphy, Garlett, Kruezer etc... Alright I am being a bit too confident but we should beat them by more than 10.

......

Walker is still on top of the Coleman medal with 23 goals. Hawkins is 2nd with 21 goals. So good news is Walker is still on top. Bad news is that He might not be after next week since he still has 1 more week to serve.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Why not?
> The last 2 week we beat 2 premiership contenders by over 50 points.
> 
> Geelong - 50 points
> ...


You'll win, and I hope to god you do, but by 100 points? Like Kiz said, seriously keep it real. You weren't one of Adelaide's finest on The Footy Show this week were you? So much fun!






Up there with one of the best Street Talks I've seen.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if it's just blind faith after a couple of great years, but despite how awesome the Crows are playing, I can still see Collingwood getting the win.

Travelling interstate never seems to worry us so I'm taking that out of the equation. I really think it's just going to come down to which team is more switched on on the day. And again, Adelade have been playing AMAZINGLY well, but I just have this funny feeling Pies will get the points.

I'm more than willing to stand by my words and take abuse if we lose to.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'll be a tough battle. I just fancy Adelaide over there with their form (Patrick Dangerfield amazing performance on Sunday, one of the best individual ones in a while with Swan against Essendon) but wouldn't be surprised to see the Pies win. Everyone's been raving about how wonderful Essendon have been and Collingwood beat them, just, but they beat them without being convincing. I think everyone's quick to bash them & Nathan Buckley but they've quietly been going about their business as the season's gone on and after losing to us (Yeah we've beaten both Collingwood & Adelaide) in round one and then against Carlton. It promises to be a real cracker and me can't wait.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If Adelaide had Walker playing I'd pretty much say you guys would beat us.

I think Tarrant may come back in so that could help fill in the void for Reid down back. It will probably be match of the round by far.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Judging by the last few posts you'd assume that the AFL premiership is won in May... Calm down ffs, it's only round 9. Still a long way to go.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

And I thought Richie was bad 

I have nothing against the Crows doing well but, this is why I dont like when they do all their so called 'Supporters' start to appear "WALKER TO GET DA COLEMAN" "TAMBLING IS DA BEST" "WE GON WIN PREMIERSHIP"... In the last 3 weeks ive found out that 5-6 of my mates were Crow supporters which I was seriously surprised seeing they knew nothing about football before that. Half of them didnt even know who Tony Modra was 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

[email protected] pies by 100.

Just another win to the mighty eagles. Keeping the lid on down west coast way but.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> And I thought Richie was bad
> 
> I have nothing against the Crows doing well but, this is why I dont like when they do all their so called 'Supporters' start to appear "WALKER TO GET DA COLEMAN" "TAMBLING IS DA BEST" "WE GON WIN PREMIERSHIP"... In the last 3 weeks ive found out that 5-6 of my mates were Crow supporters which I was seriously surprised seeing they knew nothing about football before that. Half of them didnt even know who Tony Modra was 8*D


bit different from all of port's so called supporters disappearing :torres


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

What do you mean we pull crowds when we make finals then they just dissapear for another year or 7 :troll

But I still stand by my point Crows have the most annoying supporters when they're doing well.... Then again though ive never been to Victoria. Also cant stand losing a game to Carlton in Adelaide jesus christ the way the act you'd think they had just won the premiership I mean come on all they did is beat us :balo2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> And I thought Richie was bad
> 
> I have nothing against the Crows doing well but, this is why I dont like when they do all their so called 'Supporters' start to appear "WALKER TO GET DA COLEMAN" "TAMBLING IS DA BEST" "WE GON WIN PREMIERSHIP"... In the last 3 weeks ive found out that 5-6 of my mates were Crow supporters which I was seriously surprised seeing they knew nothing about football before that. Half of them didn't even know who Tony Modra was 8*D


TBH Walker is playing some fine football and right now is on par to winning the Coleman, but I have a feeling franklin will win it in the end. I hope I'm wrong though.

Dangerfield has a chance of winning the Brownlow if he continues his great form. Though I am not putting my house on it. For sure he is a future Brownlow medallist.

Right now we are the in form team of the competition, but I do feel that we are not there just yet, but very close. A big win against Collingwood this weekend and we could be labelled "The REAL DEAL".

Just to make it clear I am a current Crows Member and have been for years. 
every team has their "Bandwagon" supporters and it really annoys me.
Team wins - " I love (team), they are awesome I'm so glad I support this team".
Team loses - " I hate (team), they are shit and I'm so ashamed to be a supporter of them".

Now that you mention Tambling, does anyone know what happened to him?
Injured?
playing in SANFL?
I like him, it's a shame he has had a bad run with injuries since joining us but I feel he is being overshadowed.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Tambling should stay as far away from the Crows as possible.... Adelaide were silly to trade for him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

This appeared after the Richmond game on the Essendon website, it was blamed on the "bye" being the default picture.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao it's a bye that boosts the percentage. Only established team that GWS may challenge will be Melbourne.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The bye and GWS have both won 1 game though so I think thats a bit unfair on the bye.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jobbed_Out said:


> This appeared after the Richmond game on the Essendon website, it was blamed on the "bye" being the default picture.


Arrogance like in this picture is exactly the reason I hate Essendon and their bandwagon fans whi come out of the woodwork when they get on a roll. They've played and beaten nobody. West coast had half their side out, Carlton have proven to be nothing special, Gold Coast almost beat them up there a few weeks ago. Can we get a sense of proportion here?

Also, is Adelaide that dead? It seems like the entire city is in this thread having their say


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

To be honest there isnt much to do here than go to the footy  We always get shafted with everything else.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Why the hell do teams have byes this year?
Last year it was understandable because there was 17 teams, but this year we have 18 teams!

.......

IMO Adelaide is better place to live than Melbourne and Sydney.
Melbourne and Sydney is annoying because it's just too busy. Whilst we don't have much going event wise we still have enjoyable locations. Again this is just my opinion.

..............

Adelaide Crows News:

Sloane will sign a new contract very soon.
Also Dangerfield will sign a new contract in the next few weeks.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Each team will have a bye between rounds 11, 12 and 13 to give their players a mid season break. Similar to the split round in years past.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. Snrub said:


> suck shit carltank you salary cap rorting outside sponsorship dealing loser flogs.


.....so tell us how you really feel. :lmao



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> We have improved so much since round 3 against you guys.
> I can assure you that I you played us right now, the match would be very very close.
> Now I am not being an arrogant dick or anything but I am confident that we will beat Collingwood by a 3 digit margin. Especially since both Swan and Reid aren't playing.
> I will be there Saturday night to cheer the boys on and everyone here in SA expect the match to be a sell out.
> GO CROWS!!!!!!


Wow. And here I almost started missing Richie's one eyed Collingwood comments!  

Adelaide have won games against a team that can't buy a win at the moment (GC), a new side (GWS), rebuilding sides (WB & PA). They've beaten Sydney (running very hot and cold right now), Carlton (I'm with Snrub...they're overrated and be lucky to finish top 4) and Geelong (I'll give you that one but they're not the same side anymore). PLUS your boys were absolutely flogged by the Hawks who finished top 4 last year and haven't been playing their best footy.

The Crows may very well beat Collingwood this week, but by over 100 points???? Completely laughable. Mate it might be time to remove the eye patch and look out with both eyes. 



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Why the hell do teams have byes this year?
> Last year it was understandable because there was 17 teams, but this year we have 18 teams!
> 
> .......
> ...


Because each team is given a week off during the season to have them rest and recuperate. It's no different to the split round system that we had over the last few years.

I'm curious mate, have you actually lived in Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 8 - RESULTS***​*
Sorry about the delay guys. Lawls, you have sole bragging rights this week. Lucky bugger got an almost perfect 8/9 this week. 

Lawls - 8
BDFW - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Nige™ - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
-WR- - 7
Aussie - 6
Mr. Snrub - 6
Triple HBK - 5
Destiny - DNT
Gards - DNT

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Jobbed Out is hanging onto the lead with 53. A three way tie for second place with Lawls, Nige and myself on 52 and in third place is BDFW with 50:

Jobbed Out - 53
Lawls - 52
Nige™ - 52
Aussie - 52
BDFW - 50
sXe_Maverick - 49
-WR- - 47
Triple HBK - 47
Mr. Snrub - 45
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 9***​*
Just a heads up guys, I'm heading to Mildura for a week on Saturday so I will do my best to actually post up your tips Friday night (but you guys should know me well enough by now to not hold your breath over that though. ). I'm taking my laptop up so I shouldn't have a problem posting the results Monday, but just in case I do, I'll post up round 10 games per usual and I'll do results for rounds 9 and 10 when I get back. 

Deadline to hand your tips in is *Friday May 25 - 7.50pm*

*Friday May 25*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Geelong

*Saturday May 26*
MCG - 1.45pm
Richmond vs. Hawthorn

Metricon Stadium - 2.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Port Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Sydney

Skoda Stadium - 7.40pm
GWS vs. Essendon

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. Collingwood

*Sunday May 27*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Brisbane

MCG - 3.15pm
Carlton vs. Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Fremantle

Good luck.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Why the hell do teams have byes this year?
> Last year it was understandable because there was 17 teams, but this year we have 18 teams!
> 
> .......
> ...


You really are delusional lad.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Sickburn said:


> You really are delusional lad.


Agree.

I even live in Adelaide. Not thats its a bad place but id love to live in either of Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

That's why I said IMO!
I just prefer the small city feel rather than the bigger city feel.
I didn't say I don't like Melbourne or Sydney, I just prefer Adelaide.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldn't exactly say Adelaide feels like a city, more like a gigantic country town.

After all, your airport's runway is longer than your city is wide.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an interesting question that I would like to ask you guys.

If all these Sporting leagues started today:

A-League
AFL
NRL
NBL
netball (don't know the leagues name)
etc....

Would a multi-sports club work here in Australia?

For example:

Collingwood FC (AFL)
Collingwood SC (Soccer)
Collingwood BC (Basketball)
Collingwood RC (Rugby)

etc.....

The team would have the same logo, run by the same owner etc.....

It seems to work well in most European Countries.


What do you guys think?

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no because there isnt enough interest and money available for it to happen


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I have an interesting question that I would like to ask you guys.
> 
> If all these Sporting leagues started today:
> 
> ...


It would only work in Sydney, Brisbane or Melbourne, and even then it would be an extremely difficult struggle to keep the head above water.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol hawthorn

franklin is disgustingly selfish


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

What a bunch of pricks Hawthorn are, now I'm 1/3 so far this week...fuck Gold Coast too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Damn you Snrub :snrub

i should've backed my own knowledge on AFL instead of yours :side:. Was going to nip down to the TAB and stick a multi on with Port, Sydney (and carlton + essendon just to add some guaranteed wins + value), decided against it after you said you were backing gold coast. 

ah well, unless essendon or carlton absolutely tank then my earlier multi is looking safe depending on the result of a rugby match tonight. Hopefully easy money for me :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blame gold coast. it was 1 point at half time and port kicked 7 goals in the 3rd.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fuck this.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Go Port 

I know its the Suns but an 8 goal win is an 8 goal win 

2/3 so far Hawthorn screwing up a possible perfect score. Need the Saints to win for 3/4.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Rush said:


> Damn you Snrub :snrub
> 
> i should've backed my own knowledge on AFL instead of yours :side:. Was going to nip down to the TAB and stick a multi on with Port, Sydney (and *carlton* + essendon just to add some guaranteed wins + value), decided against it after you said you were backing gold coast.
> 
> ah well, unless essendon or carlton absolutely tank then my earlier multi is looking safe depending on the result of a rugby match tonight. Hopefully easy money for me :mark:


Read in the paper today that the team that played Adelaide the previous round has always lost, although Melbourne are shit and Carltank should win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Go Port
> 
> I know its the Suns but an 8 goal win is an 8 goal win
> 
> 2/3 so far Hawthorn screwing up a possible perfect score. *Need the Saints to win for 3/4.*


I was hoping not many of you would go for the Saints like I did. I just wish I'd gone with my gut and tipped against the Hawks. So much for all the hype. Whether it's arrogance/complacency or inability to deal with the pressure we need to sort this shit out now. We must have kicked close to 60 behinds in the last three weeks too.

Crows/Pies match isn't a bad contest but does anyone else a 100 point margin coming?:no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgusting last quarter. a man up and we serve up absolute pathetic shit. no desire, no want for the ball, just stopped.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuck you Jack Reiwoldt, I trade you out of my DT for being shit and you score 100+ and the player I sub you in for is shit against Collingwood.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

^ he was playing on Schoenmakers for most of the game and had amazing supply from the midfield. Of course he was gonna tear it up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Fuck you Jack Reiwoldt, I trade you out of my DT for being shit and you score 100+ and the player I sub you in for is shit against Collingwood.


could be worse. could have cloke.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like Crows by a 3 digit margin turned out great


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> could be worse. could have cloke.


I wouldn't care but in the DT league I'm in I'm playing the cheat Dr. Dreamteam, my highest saturday night score all season and still jobbing by 400pts. Pendelbury 176 as captian = complete troll job by the pies, I lost a tip and a reliable scorer for them was shit.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Where's that dickhead crows supporter at?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Keefe out for the season


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Sickburn said:


> Where's that dickhead crows supporter at?


Probably hiding out with Richie


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

We are the eagles, the mighty mighty eagles.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> ^ he was playing on Schoenmakers for most of the game and had amazing supply from the midfield. Of course he was gonna tear it up.


I didn't see the match and have no desire to check out the highlights, was Shitmakers really that bad again? I might sound surprised there but I don't have a clue why Clarko shows so much faith in him. He costs us fucking games so often, the Geelong one especially.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

He was often caught out of position, his decision making sucked and made little impact in marking contests. But that could've been said about a lot of our players yesterday...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Sickburn said:


> Where's that dickhead crows supporter at?




I guess my stupid prediction was just over confident from beating Carlton by 69 points in Melbourne.
The umpires absolutely screwed us in the last quarter. The bad decisions were the turning point of the final quarter. Also our man marking was pretty bad.

Oh well better luck next week against Freo.
I still think we are premiership contenders but we still have to work on a few things.
Good thing is that we are still 3rd.
Also even though walker was suspended for 2 weeks he is only 1 goal behind the top of the Coleman Medal.

(Y)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol @ blaming the umpires. You were beaten by a better side, fair and square.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf collingwood only outplayed us for about 15 minutes and it was enough.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I was at the game and the umpires were absolutely shit.
the ump should have awarded us a freekick 2 times in the last quarter for holding the ball.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Was this before or after you got a free kick for your own player kicking it out on the full? 



Mr. Snrub said:


> tbf collingwood only outplayed us for about 15 minutes and it was enough.


I did mean on the night. Adelaide are still a quality team.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

God™ said:


> Was this before or after you got a free kick for your own player kicking it out on the full?


I couldn't tell who it came off so I can't comment on this but it is a understandable mistake for the umpire to make. This is when the video umpire should be used!

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it definitely came off talia. wasnt even near dawes


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it definitely came off talia. wasnt even near dawes


ok. It was hard to tell for me since I was far from the screen.
Speaking of Talia, how good has he been this year!
Do you think we can win next week?
Freo was pretty bad this week so I think we can win by 3 or 4 goals.
Taylor Walker returning is a big boost for the team!
I really hope Tippett practices his set shots this week! He still doesn't have the drop right!
(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I wouldn't go blaming the umps for the crows loss. They just died in the last quarter and collingwood ran over them simple as that. Gotta love sidebottom even though he plays for the pies, pure class. On a side note Crows by a 100+ against the Dockers


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

You reckon you'll win by 3-4 goals? 

brb betting on Freo


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Crows should beat Fremantle. Score will probably end up being 7-1, a real flogging.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

patty THE GREAT ONE dangerfield rejects that shithole victoria to stay here for 3 more years. what a man.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> patty THE GREAT ONE dangerfield rejects that shithole victoria to stay here for 3 more years. what a man.


(Y)

Great to see Patty having faith in the club. He can see the club has a bright future ahead and want to be a part of it.
All we need is to get Sloane and Tippett to sign a new contract and I'm happy!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I can't tell you how relieved I was driving to Mildura with no reception to check that garbage of a game.
Sorry guys double results Sunday/Monday. 

****ROUND 10****​Round 10 is open and the deadline is *Friday June 1 - 7.50pm*

*Friday June 1*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
St Kilda vs. Richmond

*Saturday June 2*
Skilled Stadium - 1.45pm
Geelong vs. GWS

Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. North Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Adelaide

MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Carlton

*Sunday June 3*
Gabba - 1.10pm
Brisbane vs. West Coast

SCG - 3.15pm
Sydney vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. Gold Coast

Good luck.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Richmond need to win tonight, show last week wasn't a once off and prove they are final contenders.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Go the Tiges 

1/1


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh wow, that 4th quarter was amazing to watch. 1/1, good on Richmond and suck shit St Rapeda


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Was at the game last night with a mate who's a Richmond fan. Those umpires did everything in their power to try and get St Kilda over the line in the last quarter.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

> Daniel Menzel injures knee in comeback from ACL
> 
> Cat Daniel Menzel could be in for more time on the sidelines after suffering another knee injury in his comeback to football today. Picture: Michael Klein Herald Sun
> 
> ...


That sucks for him, such a talent


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Is this the same Hawthorn Football Club that got clinically demolished by Richmond last week? :shocked:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

The buddy show. Just a lazy 13 snags.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Leading the Coleman by 3 at the moment. Not bad considering this morning he was 10 behind Riewoldt. GET AROUND HIM!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

236 super coach points. BEAST.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Get in Melbourne!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

major lulz. and fuck me I changed my tip from port adelaide to carlton :/

4/6 ain't bad I guess.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Port smashed Carlton, we'll win by 100+ next week 

Thank you Adelaide for taking Marc Murphy out for us


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And now Brisbane go and beat the Eagles. What the hell happened this weekend? At least I tipped Port. I'm guessing no one plumped for the Lions or Dees? I wish I hadn't picked the Saints either. Fucking Richmond!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

6/9 then.

I'll take that as well as seeing Carlton, St. Kilda, Essendon all lose.

Equal top of the ladder now, just need to improve on that percentage.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Fuck me I didnt even tip Port this week 






Dem goals. 

Also picked up a copy of the footy record this week because its probably the only time I'll see a Power player on the cover in a long time


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Fuck me I didnt even tip Port this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cool2

Absolute beauties, the last two in particular.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

always said hartlett was class if his body stopped failing him.

even his brother is becoming one of the best defenders in the sanfl. monstered the reigning premiers on saturday


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People may be jelly of my bank account in SC, available funds for next weeks trading are 1,034,685  Hello incredible forward and defensive lines


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll see those 3 goals from Hartlett and raise you 13 from Buddy.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill take quality over quantity 

If Schulz plays on Shoenmakers on Sunday he'll probably kick 15 anyway


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Ill take quality over quantity


True. The 7th & 12th were pretty good, 12th more so.



-WR- said:


> If Schulz plays on Shoenmakers on Sunday he'll probably kick 15 anyway


Just the 15? Port will definitely have Schulz target Shitmakers and they should. I'm a little bit worried about next week it has to be said.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It'd be impressive if he did, isn't he out with an injured hip?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a couple of bruised ribs should be good to go on Sunday


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched my recording of Brisbane/West Coast last night, and fuck, that 4th quarter was insane.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 9 & 10 - RESULTS****​
Thanks so much for your patience guys, I'm sorry again for the double hit this week. :$ I did find out that my aunt's fiance's nephew is Chad Wingard which I thought was pretty cool. 

Round 9 saw Lawls, Nige, sXe, -WR- and myself with the round's highest score of 7/9. Round 10 had Lawls, sXe, -WR-, Jobbed Out, Triple HBK and BDFW with the highest score of 6/9.

*Round 9 Scores:*
Aussie - 7
Lawls - 7
Nige™ - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
-WR- - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Mr. Snrub - 5
BDFW - DNT
Destiny - DNT
Gards - DNT

*Round 10 Scores:*
Lawls - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
-WR- - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Triple HBK - 6
BDFW - 6
Aussie - 5
Nige™ - 5
Mr. Snrub - 5
Destiny - 0
Gards - 0

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls' great tipping run has seen him join Jobbed Out in the lead with 65. In second place are Nige and myself with 64 and in third place is sXe_Maverick on 62:

Lawls - 65
Jobbed Out - 65
Aussie - 64
Nige™ - 64
sXe_Maverick - 62
-WR- - 60
Triple HBK - 59
BDFW - 56
Mr. Snrub - 55
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 11***​*
Round 11 is now open and the deadline will be *Friday June 8 - 7.50pm*

*Friday June 8*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Carlton vs. Geelong

*Saturday June 9*
MCG - 1.40pm
Richmond vs. Fremantle

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. St Kilda

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Sydney

*Sunday June 10*
AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Hawthorn

*Monday June 11*
MCG - 3.15pm
Melbourne vs. Collingwood

_BYE: Adelaide, Brisbane, GWS, North Melbourne, West Coast & Western Bulldogs_

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

How bad are the byes gonna screw people over in Supercoach? I'm missing 7 players + 4 reserves this week because of these damn byes!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They're gonna hurt bad! I've got so many Adelaide & GWS players it's a joke, plus a couple from West Coast and Zorko from the Lions.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think they shouldn't have matches over the three weeks, just start the season earlier than round 3/4. Maybe dreamteam/SC should follow the UEFA.com model for the champions league and give 2 trades per week every week, that way injures, "general soreness" and the byes wouldn't hurt players as much.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

lol Essendon, and fuck Richmond.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

At least fans of both clubs will go back into hiding this week. That's one upside to it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

lol whatever


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

In a way I'm not upset with Ports loss. Hawthorn are meant to be a class above everyone else this year and they showed that they are on Sunday.

Got a laugh at the footy though. The game was already over I was sitting at the fence, and I think it may have been Bardley Hill running into an open goal and the croud was dead quiet. As he was running in im yelling at the top of my voice "Oiii oiiiiii oiiiiiiiii ya shit oiii oiiiiiii" as Ive said ya shit hes kicked it and missed to the right. He looked dead at me I was laughing for the rest of the game


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I remember that miss from Hill in the last quarter. Now we know who to blame for it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 11 - RESULTS****​
I honestly should've just copied and pasted tips had I known that almost everyone went in the same direction. Trips however went one different and paid off in his favour as he had the highest score of the round with 5/6. 

Triple HBK - 5
Aussie - 4
Lawls - 4
Jobbed Out - 4
Nige™ - 4
sXe_Maverick - 4
BDFW - 4
Mr. Snrub - 4
-WR- - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
So considering that most of us copied each others tips, there's really no change to the leaderboard. Lawls and Jobbed out are equal first on 69 points. Nige and I are in second place on 68 and in third place is sXe with 66:

Lawls - 69
Jobbed Out - 69
Aussie - 68
Nige™ - 68
sXe_Maverick - 66
Triple HBK - 64
-WR- - 63
BDFW - 60
Mr. Snrub - 59

****ROUND 20***​*Round 20 is now open and the deadline is *Thursday 14 June - 7.40pm*. Since it's a short week between rounds (and I'm bloody hopeless at getting organised) I'm happy to take Thursday's game by the deadline and the remaining games before the start of Friday's game. 

*Thursday June 14*
Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
West Coast vs. Carlton

*Friday June 15*
AAMI Stadium - 8.40pm
Adelaide vs. St Kilda

*Saturday June 16*
Skoda Stadium - 2.10pm
GWS vs. Richmond

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. North Melbourne

*Sunday June 17*
MCG - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Port Adelaide

_Byes: Essendon, Collingwood, Fremantle, Geelong, Melbourne & Sydney_

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Where did the last 9 weeks go? 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with a bit of trading, i've gotten rid of mcpharlin/clarke/magner and ended up with shaw/deledio/priddis. not bad upgrades ique2.

plus shaw is likely to play the rest of the season if fit and he's only 113k and averaging 74.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

So happy I picked up Brad Ebert at the start of the year. Very consistent, he hasnt scored under 90 points all year.

Also traded in Dayne Zorko going at about 250k expecting his price to price.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I traded Zorko in two weeks ago and he's done well for his price. Got some beauties this year in Bugg, Giles, Jenkins, Guthrie, Motlop, Magner, Gaff, Adams, Neale.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahahaha gotta love Richo giving Mitch Robinson shit about his cauliflower ears. Even gave a mention to Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the homeground bias to the weagles is like no other. umpiring is consistently shocking.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Judd is finished.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

For a moment I thought Carlton were going to snatch that one, oh well.

Just watched The Footy Show too, loved the first answer to Sammy's question on Street Talk about improving the game, "Get rid of Collngwood.":lmao


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Just curious how do you watch the Footy Show over in the UK?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Saints are in with a chance tonihgt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bet they'd know how to spell underage schoolgirls though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Just curious how do you watch the Footy Show over in the UK?


Some guy uploads it onto YouTube bless him every week without fail. I owe him a large cuddle.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Nic nat with point of the century. What a champ.


----------



## AriGold (Jun 17, 2012)

Lord knows how dominant GWS are going to be once Patton and Cameron have a few more years in the system together. Even yesterday they showed signs of whats to come.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

That has to be some of the most one sided umpiring ive ever seen.... you'd think Charlie Sutton had possesed one of the umpires and were paying all the frees to the dogs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thought the same thing. was sickeningly one sided. heaps of stuff getting paid, one glaring one was lake dragging down schulz's ankles when he was about to pick up and goal, and the ump saying he saw nothing :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

6/6 :cool2


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

How about in the first quarter of the Hawks-Lions game when Guerra's shot on goal was "touched" yet it was about a foot clear of the defender? Luckily it didnt change the result of the match.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Beat Crawford in SuperCoach with only 13 scoring players :hb

Mostly attributing that to Gablett and his 376 as captain


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for beating him too. Top of the league!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 6/6 :cool2


Snap. Tbf most people should be getting 6. Probably the most predictable week of the season.

Had an awesome Supercoach week too, beat Kiz.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 6/6 :cool2


Snap. Tbf most people should be getting 6. Probably the most predictable week of the season.

Had an awesome Supercoach week too, beat Kiz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cos treolar scored 7. fucking 7. it shouldnt be possible to play an entire game and score 7.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Wait so he wasnt a sub  fuck me thats bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

had something like 6 touches, 5 clangers and 3 frees against. was less than useless


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I was so happy I that i had traded him out on Thursday when I saw that he scored 7.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 12 - RESULTS****​Sorry about earlier.....I have no idea where I got Round 20 from! :$ Very easy to pick for the most part even with a few teams getting pushed right up to the end. Lawls, Nige, sXe, Triple HBK, BDFW, Mr. Snrub and myself all received a perfect 6/6 this week. 

Lawls - 6
Aussie - 6
Nige™ - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Triple HBK - 6
BDFW - 6
Mr. Snrub - 6
Jobbed Out - 5
-WR- - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls sits on his own at the top on 75. A three way tie in second place with Nige, Jobbed Out and myself on 74 and in third is sXe with 72:

Lawls - 75
Aussie - 74
Nige™ - 74
Jobbed Out - 74
sXe_Maverick - 72
Triple HBK - 70
-WR- - 68
BDFW - 66
Mr. Snrub - 65
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 13***​*Final week of the byes guys. Deadline to hand your tips in is *Friday June 22 - 7.50pm*

*Friday June 22*
SCG - 7.50pm
Sydney vs. Geelong

*Saturday June 23*
Etihad Stadium - 1.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Brisbane

MCG - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. West Coast

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Essendon

*Sunday June 24*
MCG - 3.15pm
Melbourne vs. GWS

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Adelaide

_Byes: Gold Coast, Carlton, Hawthorn, Port Adelaide, Richmond and St Kilda_

Good luck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Schulz out for a month
Trengove out for a month
Hartlett out for a month
Thomas banned for 2 weeks

Safe to say Port are going to be on the end of some huge beatings in a few weeks


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

3/3 

Edit - make that 4 from 4


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

-WR- said:


> 3/3
> 
> Edit - make that 4 from 4


You picked Essendon? Not even I did that and I support them!


Still, Freo play shitty, dirty football and everytime they lose is good for football.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2/4 :hmm:

sydney/geelong wrong
dogs/lions wrong


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god fremantle are fucking useless. bullflogs too. the sooner the flogs get removed the better. useless team.

in better news, when we beat the kangapoos we go top. not bad for a team that kicked 3 goals against the saints and lost to melbourne by 96 points last season


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> god fremantle are fucking useless. bullflogs too. the sooner the flogs get removed the better. useless team.
> 
> in better news, when we beat the kangapoos we go top. * not bad for a team that kicked 3 goals against the saints and lost to melbourne by 96 points last season*


Those were the days


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's okay, you can always rely on port to continue the results ique2


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a weird feeling that GWS might beat Melbourne tomorrow.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> god fremantle are fucking useless. bullflogs too. the sooner the flogs get removed the better. useless team.
> 
> in better news, when we beat the kangapoos we go top. not bad for a team that kicked 3 goals against the saints and lost to melbourne by 96 points last season


:lol Why did you have to remind me of those games.
We should beat North quite comfortably. 6-7 goals.
It's been a long time since we last were top of the table. I think the last time we were top is when we were minor premiers back in 2005.

Go Crows!!!

(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> :lol Why did you have to remind me of those games.
> *We should beat North quite comfortably. 6-7 goals*.
> It's been a long time since we last were top of the table. I think the last time we were top is when we were minor premiers back in 2005.
> 
> ...


Book it in for a 4 goal loss now :vince2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Crows are going to choke :troll


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> We should beat North quite comfortably. 6-7 goals.


Remind me, how'd that 100 point win vs Collingwood go?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's a slight difference between collingwood and the kangaroos.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Apparently not


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

-WR- said:


> Apparently not


:torres

This is a mugging.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Book it in for a 4 goal loss now


And the rest


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still a half left, but my god this has been deplorable. flu or no flu, absolutely no run, desire, working at all, christ. atley is absolutely killing it, and no name hacks like robbie tarrant kicking a bag.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Crows lose luls are had if crows win I get 6/6 for my tips either way I win


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It seems there are luls to be had


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's alright, not too surprised. drop a game here and there, doubt the whole team having the flu helped very much. just off our game.

i blame the shitstain that is mckernan. what a fucking useless human being.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Book it in for a 4 goal loss now :vince2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Our first half killed us.
I guess some of the players weren't 100% recovered for the flu going round the club this week.
some of the players that had the flu were Dangerfield, Sloane, Thompson.

Oh well, if someone were to tell me before the season that we would be 9-3 I would have told them to keep dreaming. Proud of the boys and lets rebound against the Tigers next week at a packed AAMI Stadium.

(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Half assed crowd and a 5 goal loss I'm calling it now  but shall tip the crows anyway


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Richmond winning next week, nice.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 13 - RESULTS***​*So we've gone from a predictable week last week to a somewhat unpredictable week this week. Go figure! Not so unpredictable for BDFW & -WR- who both scored 5/6 this week. Congrats guys. 

BDFW - 5
-WR- - 5
Aussie - 4
Jobbed Out - 3
Lawls - 3
Nige™ - 3
Triple HBK - 3
Mr. Snrub - 2
sXe_Maverick - 2

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
In the lead this week are Lawls and myself with 78. Second place is held by Jobbed Out and Nige on 77 and in third place is sXe with 74:

Aussie - 78
Lawls - 78
Jobbed Out - 77
Nige™ - 77
sXe_Maverick - 74
-WR- - 73
Triple HBK - 73
BDFW - 71
Mr. Snrub - 67


On a completely unrelated note my hands are slowly icing over....it's bloody cold here!!  


****ROUND 14***​*Deadline to hand your tips in for this round will be *Friday June 29, 7.50pm.*

*Friday June 29*
MCG - 7.50pm
Carlton vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday June 30*
MCG - 1.45pm
Collingwood vs. Fremantle

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Adelaide vs. Richmond

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Western Bulldogs

ANZ Stadium - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. GWS

*Sunday July 1*
Skilled Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. Port Adelaide

Gabba - 3.15pm
Brisbane vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. North Melbourne

Good luck.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*AFL Player in trouble for offensive tweet.*

http://www.news.com.au/national/bro...hed-twitter-rant/story-e6frfkvr-1226410509099

Someone tweeted to Mclean, "Have Carlton delisted you yet?" Often criticised for not being a good enough player, and booed by his own fans, I'd imagine anger lead him to saying what he got in trouble for.

He said.. "NO, BUT YOUR MUM GAVE ME AIDS." Or something like that anyway. He was forced to donate $1000 to charity, and to undertake an Aids Awareness Program. Well, that's what I heard.

Brock's teammate stuck up for him, saying "Loving the RT's." Again, something like that anyway, Well, you check for yourself...

https://twitter.com/#!/dirty_14


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I know why Carlton are called the "Blues". No finals for them this season.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Now I know why Carlton are called the "Blues". No finals for them this season.


Yeah Carlton won't make the finals this year.
Which is pretty sad for Carlton supporters, since at the start of the year they were one of the favourites for the premiership.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

salary cap rorting, tanking, outside sponsorship overrated flogs. fuck off back to the bottom where you belong carltank


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

its oh so good to see carlton lose.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Was it just me or was that 5-10 minute period before halftime some of the worst football ever seen? I was laughing my ass off at the sheer lack of skills shown by Hawthorn, Carlton and the umpires.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully Walker doesn't get any games for dumping Morris on his head, Port and GWS next so we should be able to win without him.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BDFW said:


> Hopefully Walker doesn't get any games for dumping Morris on his head, Port and GWS next so we should be able to win without him.


I'd be pretty pissed if he didn't, to be honest. Shane Mumford got 4 games a few seasons ago for a tackle on Gary Ablett that wasn't even dangerous, it should of been holding the ball.

Yes, I am a Sydney supporter.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I feel bad for anyone that scores under 7 in this round of tipping the only roughie this round would be the Saints and North.

On another note proud of the Port boys today. Showed a lot of heart and a lot of promise. If I got told we were going to lose by 38 mid way through last week i would have taken it in a heart beat. I honestly thought we were going to get doine Melbourne like from last year.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> I feel bad for anyone that scores under 7 in this round of tipping the only roughie this round would be the Saints and North.
> 
> On another note proud of the Port boys today. Showed a lot of heart and a lot of promise. If I got told we were going to lose by 38 mid way through last week i would have taken it in a heart beat. I honestly thought we were going to get doine Melbourne like from last year.


Agree. Port showed great heart today, even though your best players were out.
On to next week form says that we will beat you guys but if I have learned anything from past showdowns is that form doesn't matter with Showdowns. I'm a bit nervous about this game. You guys will come out firing since this will be your Grand Final.(Unlikely Port will make finals now). 
Should be a good close match. Hoping a good crowd will turn up and stick it up those Vics who think we can't sell out a game.

(Y)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

9/9


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fucking St. Kilda robbed me of the perfect 9. I hate that club so much. At least I got a Super Coach win, still annoyed about losing last week by 100. If I wasn't in hospital I'd have been able to change my team and get another four points. Damn appendicitis.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Walker got a three match suspension with an early guilty plea, still should beat Port and GWS without him but don't give as any chance beating West Coast without him. He really needs to pull his head and stop being so stupid.

Guerra has been offered three match suspension with an early guilty plea and Goddard, Jackson and Crameri were offered two match suspensions with early guilty pleas.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

walker getting weeks and lovett murray getting nothing after knocking out priddis shows what a joke the mrp is.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

All is needed now is Tippet to get an injury and both teams forward lines would be shot for the showdown


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> walker getting weeks and lovett murray getting nothing after knocking out priddis shows what a joke the mrp is.


The MRP have proven how stupid they are all year, especially in regards to sling tackles.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

9-match winning streak in SuperCoach 

Tough fixture this week though


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I should make it atleast 3/5 before supercoach finals. The only games the will be up in the air will be against Trips for the battle for top spot and BDFW. The rest are against autofill teams


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got a bastard of a run home in SC. Lawls, -WR-, sXe and Nige are my next 4.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> walker getting weeks and lovett murray getting nothing after knocking out priddis shows what a joke the mrp is.


I'm not surprised anymore! They seem to favour the Victorian teams over the interstate teams.
I think Walker is unlucky! 1 match is reasonable. It was all 1 motion. Also he tried to avoid slamming his head.

(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

To be honest from what I saw it didnt look like he was trying to avoid contact with the head. If he wasnt silly enough to drop him on his head to begin with he wouldnt be in this situation. The umpire had already called holding the ball before Walker dropped him on his head.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> To be honest from what I saw it didnt look like he was trying to avoid contact with the head. If he wasnt silly enough to drop him on his head to begin with he wouldnt be in this situation. The umpire had already called holding the ball before Walker dropped him on his head.


It's hard to see, but he did try to avoid slamming his head, and sort of turns him around, but he couldn't in time. I agree he should have not dropped him like that. Funny since last year he was criticized for not being aggressive enough and this year he is too aggressive. Even last week against NM he was lucky to not get reported after pushing a North player into the goal post which could have resulted in a serious injury.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no walker deserved all 3 purely for stupidity. you just cannot pick up and dump a player like that. all he had to do was bring him to ground normally, he didnt need to pick up stevie like that. walker plays like a big kid that doesn't know his own strength. he wasnt trying to injure morris or anything, that's just a ridiculous proposition. it was just dumb.

morris coming out and saying he's okay with it is understandable. he dished out a few of these while playing for westies.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> no walker deserved all 3 purely for stupidity. you just cannot pick up and dump a player like that. all he had to do was bring him to ground normally, he didnt need to pick up stevie like that. walker plays like a big kid that doesn't know his own strength. he wasnt trying to injure morris or anything, that's just a ridiculous proposition. it was just dumb.
> 
> morris coming out and saying he's okay with it is understandable. he dished out a few of these while playing for westies.


Well I think 3 is a bit harsh. He didn't injure him or anything so that's why he should have been given a lighter suspension.

........

Anyone going to watch the EJ Whitten legends match tonight?
I can't wait!
It's great watching former greats play and also we get a few comedy bits which is always good.

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with his godawful record it was going to be 3. you cant just go by whether or not someone got injured as to say whether or not someone should be suspended for a period time time. otherwise players would only be suspended if another player gets injured, and then the entire system goes to shit. while the mrp has it's flaws, it's a good system despite it's inconsistencies. there's nothing wrong with aggressive tackles, but what walker did was very, very dangerous. he's lucky that's morris is a hard bastard, if he tackled angus monfries he'd have been crying for weeks.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> with his godawful record it was going to be 3. you cant just go by whether or not someone got injured as to say whether or not someone should be suspended for a period time time. otherwise players would only be suspended if another player gets injured, and then the entire system goes to shit. while the mrp has it's flaws, it's a good system despite it's inconsistencies. there's nothing wrong with aggressive tackles, but what walker did was very, very dangerous. he's lucky that's morris is a hard bastard, if he tackled angus monfries he'd have been crying for weeks.


Good points. His record is pretty bad.
Shame he will miss the West Coast game.
The Port and GWS games we wouldn't struggle without him, but for the west coast game, it's a big blow to our forward line. I just hope Lynch or Kerridge get a chance. I would prefer Lynch to get the nod over Kerridge as Tom has a lot of potential.
At least Walker will be back for our match against Geelong. Even though we beat them by 50 points a few weeks ago, I feel that they are a hard side to beat at home.

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll be one of lynch, mckernan or jenkins. likely mckernan after kicking 5 goals for south and getting close to 30 hitouts too. so much untapped potential there, who just seems to be so lazy. can easily tear a game apart, but just doesnt seem to want to.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys. Internet is down at home and Vodafone's 3G network is shocking! I'll have results up tomorrow hopefully but in the meantime:

****ROUND 15****​
Deadline to hand your tips in for this round is *Friday July 6 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 6*
MCG - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. Carlton

*Saturday July 7*
Blundstone Arena - 1.45pm
North Melbourne vs. West Coast

MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Richmond

SCG - 4.40pm
Sydney vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Essendon

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Adelaide

*Sunday July 8*
MCG - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. GWS

Metricon Stadium - 3.15pm
Gold Coast vs. Geelong

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Western Bulldogs

Good luck.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

"Sleeping pills."


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Lolrichmond


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

daniel connors is one of the stupidest men on the planet. martin isnt that far behind. going out on a bender and then taking sleeping pills, missing training. amazing martin only got 2 weeks off. i guess he had to be back in time to face lolcarlton in the battle of the lols.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Currently watching Vic Country vs South Australia in the U18 championships on Fox Footy and am enjoying it so far.
I am not very familiar with most if not all players but I have to say there are some really talented kids on display. Currently tied 26-26 halfway through the second quarter.

Go SA!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Both sides would probably destroy Gold Coast and GWS


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Both sides would probably destroy Gold Coast and GWS


I wouldn't say destroy, but I do think they have the ability to beat them, especially South Australia.

(Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

brodie grundy and jimmy toumpas <3 

Hopefully Port can pick one of them up


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Great game!!

SA DEF VIC Country 82-69

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing Performance from the boys tonight!
A 58 point win without our main forward line. Petrenko, Callinan, Walker all out. Tippett and McKernan out for most of the match. Big Sammy Jacobs set a new hit-outs AFL record with 61 hit-outs.
We are now 3rd and percentage off the top. Time to boost up out percentage with a big win over GWS next week.

(Y)


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Todays games could get really ugly really quickly...


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Mighty Mighty Eagles. Never in doubt.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sickburn said:


> Mighty Mighty Eagles. Never in doubt.


Never in doubt?

We were up the whole game.

I'm sure you had some doubt.

Must win againts Carlton next Friday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

whoever has the bright idea to schedule gws and gold coast on the same day should be shot. gws are being absolutely outclassed to a disgusting standard. 111 points with 5 mins left in the 3rd. terrible afternoon.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I disagree. Percentage up to 152% now. Hopefully we can see off the Bulldogs comfortably next week before the hell that ensues in the last week that will probably mean we don't finish top 4 with probably the toughest draw of the lot.

Essendon, Collingwood, Geelong, West Coast (H), Sydney (A).

Just read we have Port & Gold Coast too, makes it a bit easier.

West Coast play Sydney next week and one of them will drop points to allow us in the top 4. The Crows have a walk, Essendon should win at Port but they're so inconsistent you can't be sure, then you don't know which Collingwood or Geelong will turn up for their match. I can only see Sydney losing next week out of the top 4 but we should be able to beat Essendon if we play to our best. Collingwood's 50/50. We beat them week one with a good performance and this time we should be able to get over Geelong as long as we don't let the losing streak against them get to us. West Coast in Melbourne might favour us but going to Sydney will be really difficult. We won there last season but they're much better this year and destroyed us in Tasmania a couple of months ago. God I hate this bullshit draw for the last few rounds.

The AFL should wait until the home & away rounds are over and then do it to make it fair. Adelaide will walk into the top 4 with the games they've got and even Essendon might if they get a good run going. It's such bullshit but hey ho, we've got to beat everyone to win it anyway. I just wish we'd be able to do it in Melbourne without having to go to Perth or Sydney in an elimination match. Going to Adelaide doesn't scare me that much but the others do.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> The AFL should wait until the home & away rounds are over and then do it to make it fair. Adelaide will walk into the top 4 with the games they've got and even Essendon might if they get a good run going. It's such bullshit but hey ho, we've got to beat everyone to win it anyway. I just wish we'd be able to do it in Melbourne without having to go to Perth or Sydney in an elimination match. Going to Adelaide doesn't scare me that much but the others do.


Adelaide still have West coast (Home) Geelong (Away), Essendon (Home). We will finish in the top 4 at the end of the year because we deserve it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we'll get a much more difficult draw next season because we wont be the team that lost to melbourne by 96 points and managed 3 goals vs st kilda. no one expected this, no matter who we played.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we'll get a much more difficult draw next season because we wont be the team that lost to melbourne by 96 points and managed 3 goals vs st kilda. no one expected this, no matter who we played.


It's funny that it's pretty much the same team minus Gunston and Davis, plus a few new rookies. I just can't believe how awesome our midfield looks this year. Even our forward line is good this season. Our small forwards are our key to success (Petrenko, Wright and Callinan.) We were really accurate against Richmond last week kicking 17 goals 4 behinds.

One thing I don't understand is why has it taken this long for an AFL club to snap up Callinan. He's a perfect small forward. Good pace, good vision, good snaps, accurate set shot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Adelaide still have West coast (Home) Geelong (Away), Essendon (Home). We will finish in the top 4 at the end of the year because we deserve it.


No doubt Adelaide have done well but those games aren't that difficult other than West Coast, and you're at home. Geelong in Melbourne will be tough but Geelong aren't at their best. Essendon at home isn't that bad either with your advantage of playing in Melbourne. There's enough walks in there for you.

Like Kiz said, next year will be more difficult as you won't get the easy draw. Then you'll have to play Sydney, West Cost & Collingwood twice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

next year we'll have brad THE BEAST crouch so we've already won the premiership.

getting to watch him each week for westies is a massive treat.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some cracking games next week, North/Carlton, Adelaide/West Coast and Collingwood/Geelong. I love that there's five teams on 28 from 8th to 12th. Then there's the top of the ladder with 4 teams on 44 and us on 40. Since I've been watching it's never been like this.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

For us to have any chance of making top 4, we need to win a minimum 3 of the next 4. Write Geelong off at your peril too. They'll give most teams a shakeup over the next few weeks.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> next year we'll have brad THE BEAST crouch so we've already won the premiership.
> 
> getting to watch him each week for westies is a massive treat.


Can't wait to see him in action. The age restriction is really stupid IMO. If a player is good, it doesn't matter how old they are, they should be able to play.

On a different note, how do you guys feel about the score review system so far?
There was about 4 or 5 of them in the showdown and a few in the Suns/Cats game.
I find it quite annoying at times as they try to pick out every goal and always question themselves.

I say, if they think the ball hits the post and it isn't obvious, then just let it go!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What if your team loses by 4 points, and it hit the post, so they should have won by 1? Can't imagine people would accept that, especially if it were a finals match


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> What if your team loses by 4 points, and it hit the post, so they should have won by 1? Can't imagine people would accept that, especially if it were a finals match


If the match is of importance and it's that close, by all means they should review it.
Though the system needs a lot of improvements.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's checked once, it should be checked all the time. It can't be a pick and choose type situation


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Should have cameras on the goal posts imo just like how they did in the Vic v Dreamteam match in 08'


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> *It's funny that it's pretty much the same team minus Gunston and Davis, plus a few new rookies. I just can't believe how awesome our midfield looks this year. Even our forward line is good this season. Our small forwards are our key to success (Petrenko, Wright and Callinan.) We were really accurate against Richmond last week kicking 17 goals 4 behinds.
> *
> One thing I don't understand is why has it taken this long for an AFL club to snap up Callinan. He's a perfect small forward. Good pace, good vision, good snaps, accurate set shot.


Mumbles being gone and Sando coming in is a major part of this. This is what makes me hold on to hope with Port hopefully we can ditch Primus sooner rather than later and bring in an actual coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think a proper coach will come in for 5 bucks and a chocolate milk


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Buddy out for 3 weeks.fpalm

Playing him against GWS was just ridiculous after his hamstring twinge the week before. Clarko didn't need to risk him against them with key games against Collingwood & Essendon coming up after the Bulldogs this week. The reasoning for keeping momentum going by picking him is nonsense. We'd have beaten GWS easily without him and he'd come in stronger against the Bulldogs. If Buddy being out doesn't give the Bombers an extra lift on top of the usual rivalry then I don't know what will. Bugger!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:hb

No Bartel vs Geelong and no Buddy vs Hawthorn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mckernan out for 6 :hb

extremely talented player with next to no desire to put it together. unfortunately it means we probably cant rest jacobs, but at least jenkins will come in and be able to give him a hand. wouldn't mind seeing us rest thompson and rutten, cant have either of those two get injured in such a pointless game.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> Should have cameras on the goal posts imo just like how they did in the Vic v Dreamteam match in 08'


Agree. That would be good.
What I think should be added to the score review system is the ability for the team captain to challenge the call (similar to tennis). 6 challenges a match sounds reasonable (3 each half).



-WR- said:


> Mumbles being gone and Sando coming in is a major part of this. This is what makes me hold on to hope with Port hopefully we can ditch Primus sooner rather than later and bring in an actual coach.


It's not just Primus. What I find quite sad (Even as a Crows supporter) is that Port have lost their toughness that they were famous for. Which brings down the quality of the Showdown. Port have always been one of the toughest teams in AFL history, but what I have noticed lately doesn't reflect the Port of old. Just my opinion.



Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont think a proper coach will come in for 5 bucks and a chocolate milk


LOL :lol


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 14 & 15 - RESULTS****​Sorry again guys!  Round 14 was, let's face it very predictable. The North/Saints game was only the real toss of the coin. Lawls and Triple HBK came up trumps however with a perfect 9. Congratulations. 

Lawls - 9
Triple HBK - 9
Aussie - 8
Jobbed Out - 8
Nige™ - 8
sXe_Maverick - 8
-WR- - 8
BDFW - 
Mr. Snrub - 8

Round 15 was another fairly easy round to pick, with the exception of a couple of games (seriously...Carlton beating Collingwood???). I had the highest score of the round with 8/9:

Aussie - 8
Jobbed Out - 7
Lawls - 7
Mr. Snrub - 7
Nige™ - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Triple HBK - 7
BDFW - 6
-WR- - 6

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls and I are in first place with 94. In second are Jobbed Out and Nige on 93 and in third are sXe and Triple HBK on 89:

Aussie - 94
Lawls - 94
Jobbed Out - 92
Nige™ - 92
sXe_Maverick - 89
Triple HBK - 89
-WR- - 87
BDFW - 85
Mr. Snrub - 82

****ROUND 16***​*Round is open and the deadline to hand in your tips is *Friday July 13 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 13*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
North Melbourne vs. Carlton

*Saturday July 14*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Melbourne vs. Fremantle

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Essendon

Cazaly's Stadium - 4.40pm
Richmond vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Collingwood

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. St Kilda

*Sunday July 15*
Skoda Stadium - 1.10pm
GWS vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Hawthorn

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Sydney

Good luck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> :hb
> 
> No Bartel vs Geelong and no Buddy vs Hawthorn.


No Murphy or Waite vs Carlton. How did that work out for ya against a team in shit form and outside the top 8?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Its one loss.

I feel more confident in winning the next two matches than I did against Carlton.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Just like last years grand final?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I wasn't confident with last years grand final.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

"Collingwood will be undefeated premiers" - Steven Lawls, 2011.

"This will be a breeze" - Steven Lawls, 2011.

:troll


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

At least he's not Richie.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Going to the match against Carlton this Friday.

Hope we get up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> At least he's not Richie.


Father's wallet must have dried up


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Richie is flying to America right now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nobody cares about Richie


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Just wait til father hears about that


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Dont say his name! It is he who must not be named


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgusting piece of shit player for a disgusting piece of shit club, always good to see carltank get a right belting


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

surely will cop a suspension.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

GET IN!

Great win by the ROO boys. Was meant to go to the game but shit came up.

Judd was pathetic with the arm drag.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> disgusting piece of shit player for a disgusting piece of shit club, always good to see carltank get a right belting


Closest Judd's got to a hardball all season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

adams has a dislocated shoulder too.

book should be thrown at him, but it wont. he got away with elbowing pavlich and cutting him open, so he'll get away with this.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Something has to happen as it was so blatantly obvious.

Wouldn't be surprised if he gets away with it though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Watch him get nothing and get 3 votes


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Richmond are a fucking joke. I was so close to putting a serious amount of money I've won, about £1000 on them to beat the Suns until I saw last night they were playing in Cairns. I was thinking about putting £200 on them at a handicap of -35.5. Thank god I didn't, tits!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Well done Gold coast!
Hunt has great accuracy with his shots.
Richmond are a up and down team. Glad I tipped the suns this week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There's up & down but losing to Gold Coast for their first win of the season is on another level, two especially for a team that has finals aspirations. They lost to them too last year the muppets. They can forget about September now. They can go on holiday with the Carlton squad! Maybe Geelong too with the games they have left, so tricky and they'll have to play so much better until the end of the season.

Sammy needs to get Hawkins in the FARK academy ASAP too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Geelong can almost secure finals footy when they beat Hawthorn next week though


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Fuuuuck what a shocking super coach round for me. Trips is pretty lucky I had an off week


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I wasn't sure how I was gonna go this week seeing as I was down by about 600 points last night. Came home with a wet sail today however. I'll keep top spot for another week 

Also Hawthorn are in the top 4 for the first time this season. Hard to believe that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

11 in a row on SuperCoach now, but next week I have Trips without 5 players and 0 trades left. Farewell streak


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Geelong can almost secure finals footy when they beat Hawthorn next week though


They play Essendon Friday night, we play Collingwood Saturday. We've got to play Geelong but we've got Essendon too before we get to Geelong. I think we've got Port before the Cats too.

Geelong have so many tough games. I think their only bankers are the Bulldogs and there's one other game. Their run is so tough and there's not many wins in there for them if they play like they have been recently. If North, Fremantle and the Saints carry on as they are then Geelong could miss out on the finals.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Our run home is Collingwood, Essendon, Geelong, Port in Tassie, Gold Coast, Sydney away and West Coast home. To guarantee a top 4 spot we need to win a minimum 5 of those 7. Percentage is no issue. We just need to keep winning.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Jack Ziebell has been given a four match ban for rough conduct.

Haha what a fucking joke.

Judd should get 15 weeks then.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The only thing Judd will get is 3 votes and a slap on the wrist unfortunately


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the fact that it's gone straight to the tribunal indicates he's fucked. no points system, just straight weeks. i predict 3. send a message the stamp it out, and who better to used than the afl lovechild himself


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Our run home is Collingwood, Essendon, Geelong, Port in Tassie, Gold Coast, Sydney away and West Coast home. To guarantee a top 4 spot we need to win a minimum 5 of those 7. Percentage is no issue. We just need to keep winning.


I've been thinking about this for a while and the games that really worry me are the last two and the Pies after their performance at the weekend. I don't see us winning in Sydney at all, and even though we won there last year they're a better team now and destroyed us in Tassie this season. West Coast at the MCG is a bit tougher after their performance there against Collingwood when they only just lost and they should have most of their injured players back by then. Plus there should be a lot to play for in that game for both sides.

We'll beat Port & the mighty Suns so that's two wins. We'll lose in Sydney and we need three from the Pies, Bombers, Cats & Eagles. You don't know which Essendon or Geelong you're going to get one week to the next but Geeelong are awful right now. They always raise their game against us as do Essendon. We can win three, maybe all four but I expect us to lose on Saturday against the Pies. The only consolation is I think Adelaide will edge West Coast this weekend only because it'll be a weakened Eagles team.

The odds for the Premiership over here are insane. We're favourites at 11/5, Collingwood 3/1, Sydney 5/1 & West Coast 13/2. I put £20 on Sydney just before and already put £30 on the Pies a while ago when they were 6/1. I'm sure Sydney will finish top of the ladder but my only concern is that they have to play the final in Melbourne, probably against Collingwood now that the Eagles have dropped and that they won't have the home advantage when it comes to preliminary finals.

Geelong are 7/5 to make the top 8, North 8/15 & St. Kilda Rapists 1/6. Fremantle have a shot too but I can't remember their odds. I need to check out the schedule to see who they've got left to play but I know they've got GWS at home this week. That could push them up into the eight.

*Edit*

*Essendon - 44*
Geelong (a)
Hawthorn (h)
Adelaide (a)
North Melbourne (h)
Carlton (h)
Richmond (a)
Collingwood (h)

*Geelong - 36*
Essendon (h)
Adelaide (h)
Hawthorn (a)
West Coast (a)
St. Kilda (h)
Bulldogs (h)
Sydney (h)

*North Melbourne - 32*
Richmond (a)
Melbourne (h)
Bulldogs (a)
Essendon (a)
Collingwood (a)
Fremantle (h)
GWS (a)

*St. Kilda - 32*
Sydney (a)
Bulldogs (h)
Collingwood (a)
Melbourne (h)
Geelong (a)
GWS (h)
Carlton (a)

*Fremantle - 32*
GWS (h)
Port Adelaide (a)
West Coast (h)
Adelaide (a)
Richmond (h)
North Melbourne (a)
Melbourne (h)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Big rumours going around that Boak has resigned with Port today and there should be an announcment in the next day or two


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I will have the result up in a few, but I've been reading the comments on Judd's case (up on AFL website). He's been found guilty of misconduct, AFL threw out his claims of recklessness (cop that Judd!). Number of weeks still pending.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

anywhere from 3-5. good for the filthy sniper.

afl want 4-5, wilson (judd's lawyer) arguing for 2-3 after his case was basically laughed out. i know what pony im betting on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

3 isn't long enough. Would prefer he copped 5-6 weeks but that won't happen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im gonna say 4. afl want this stamped out before it happens again.

yep, 4 weeks. boom. suck it sniper.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tribunal came back. Judd out for 4 weeks.

As I said, it should have been at least 5 considering he dislocated his shoulder, but 4 is appropriate enough. Good riddance.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Deserved 4 weeks to be honest.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

4 weeks, 3 votes, JUDD!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 16 - RESULTS****​Ok now that the Judd case is done I'll get these results up! I can safely say with Richmond choking, no one had a perfect score this week! sXe came the closest however, scoring 8/9 this week. 

sXe_Maverick - 8
Aussie - 7
Lawls - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Nige™ - 6
-WR- - 6
BDFW - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
Mr. Snrub - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls seriously....will you stop getting the same score as me?? A few less would be helpful! 
Lawls and I are tied for first with 101. In second sits Nige with 98 and in third place are sXe and Jobbed Out with 97:

Aussie - 101
Lawls - 101
Nige™ - 98
sXe_Maverick - 97
Jobbed Out - 97
Triple HBK - 96
-WR- - 93
BDFW - 90
Mr. Snrub - 87
Destiny - 34
Gards - 19

****ROUND 17***​*Round 17 is open and the deadline to hand your tips in is *Friday July 20 - 7.50pm.* Might want to hit record on a few games this week guys. This round could potentially have quite a few great matches ahead.

*Friday July 20*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Geelong vs. Essendon

*Saturday July 21*
MCG - 1.45pm
Collingwood vs. Hawthorn

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Adelaide vs. West Coast

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Carlton

TIO Stadium - 7.40pm
Melbourne vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday July 22*
SCG - 1.10pm
Sydney vs. St Kilda

MCG - 3.15pm
Richmond vs. North Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. GWS

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Richmond 

Closing the gap little by little 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 4 weeks, 3 votes, JUDD!


Considering he had 36 disposals, 10 marks, 2 tackles and 3 goals, I can see that happening. Mark round 16 guys when the Brownlow comes up!

In other news: Cameron Bruce has retired from AFL due to an ongoing back injury. Played 214 games for Melbourne and 10 for Hawthorn. 

Daniel Merrett was successful in his tribunal case and was downgraded from a one match ban to a reprimand.

Ziebell's case is being heard now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ziebell is also out for 4 weeks.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't wait for Saturday's match.
We can win this.
Though the outs of our forward line is concerning .

our forwards injury/suspension list:

McKernan - 6 weeks
Walker - 1 week
Callinan - Test
Petrenko - Test
Tippett - Test
Kerridge - Test

Hoping for the best.
A win could be a huge step into claiming 1st or 2nd on the ladder at the end of the season.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Solid crowd for tommorow's blockbuster Crows vs Eagles game, with only 1,500 tickets left.
Can't wait.
Go you Crows!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Crows should account for the injury hit Eagles by about 20 points I reckon.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Crowds are a tricky one tbh. 

They say there is only 1500 tickets left but thats just for non members. If you really want a big crowd the members need to come out in force which doesnt happen a lot in Adelaide these days for both teams.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great first half so far, Q1 especially but we were far more clinical in the second when we surely had less inside 50's. Gunston's stepping up with Buddy out. I dread to think how strong Adelaide's forward line would be if he was still there. Saying that, apart from the fortunate win Sydney away they've not beaten anyone.

We crushed them at the G when we weren't playing well and they were unbeaten under Sanderson, then Collingwood tore them apart in the last quarter in Adelaide in an even game until then.

They've been so lucky with the draw and when they get West Coast it's at home and the Eagles have shitloads of players missing. The Crows not as many.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god you love a whinge dont you

please tell me how many eagles players are out from their best 22. they're missing shuey, that's about all. we're missing walker and shaw from our best. BUT IT'S ALL INJURIES AND WE'RE SO LUCKY~!~!~!~!~!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Didn't realise we had such a.. medium size AFL Fanbase on this forum, sweet!

Hawthorn are playing really well right now, they've really evolved since a rocky start to the season. I reckon they'll crack into the Grand Final.

Sydney too. (Probably just my bias, proud Swans supporter here), they're in the best form they've been in for a LONG time. People are comparing their game style to that of their 2005 season. (They're playing ugly but at the same time, effective football). If we can beat the Saints tomorrow, we'll be on a 7 game winning streak.

At this point in the season, with only about 5 rounds left.. I'd say the biggest Premiership contenders would have to be Sydney/Hawthorn/Collingwood/Adelaide. West Coast and Geelong have on and off weeks and have't been very consistent as of late, but they're still contenders none the less.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd like to declare a public apology. 

Ryan Schoenmakers. I used to think you were one of the worst players to ever play the game, putting Zac Dawson to shame. In the last few weeks you've been impressing me more and more and today is no exception. To keep Travi$ Cloke to 0.1 to 3/4 time has been a gargantuan effort. Kudos!

Today has been a fantastic team effort. 8 goals to 2 in the 3rd quarter against Collingwood, brilliant.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tippett with his 3rd serious head clash in 4 weeks, now playing without a key forward (other than jenkins), brad hack symes on the ground, we're just so lucky.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

COLLYWOBBLES


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

worst game in a while, probably since round 24 against Geelong last season.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> Crowds are a tricky one tbh.
> 
> They say there is only 1500 tickets left but thats just for non members. If you really want a big crowd the members need to come out in force which doesnt happen a lot in Adelaide these days for both teams.


though most Crows members do show up for the games!
It's a lot of the AAMI Stadium members that don't attend!
That's the problem.

Happy with the win!
I hope we rest Tippett till the finals (I'm being serious). today's head collision was his 3rd in 4 games. Top of the table!  Bring on the cats next week. Should be a tough one, since they're coming off a morale boosting win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> god you love a whinge dont you


Damn right I'll fucking whinge when it means the draw you've had gives you a top four spot and the massive home advantage in the finals that means better teams may have to go to Sydney in an elimination game.

The draw too has benefited you massively. You can't deny that. If you'd had even some of the big guns twice you wouldn't be top 4 and all set for a home finals game. Gold Coast, GWS, Port twice, give me a fucking break. The only good teams you've got twice are Geelong & Fremantle when the others have the top sides twice. Apart from Sydney away which was so close you've not beaten anyone else in the top 6 until today and that was at home against a team with a big injury list. It's complete bullshit something like this should be allowed to happen but I guess you guys are used to it. I'm used to home & away, everyone plays each other twice without the ridiculous finals campaign too that's affected by the bullshit draw. Regardless of the summer weather over there it's still possible to make it fair.

It doesn't matter because you won't get to the grand final anyway. Going to Sydney or Perth worries me a bit but I don't fear us going to Adelaide at all if we have to in the finals.



Mr. Snrub said:


> please tell me how many eagles players are out from their best 22. they're missing shuey, that's about all. we're missing walker and shaw from our best. BUT IT'S ALL INJURIES AND WE'RE SO LUCKY~!~!~!~!~!


It's all about the draw, and yeah you're damn lucky.

Josh Hill, Josh Kennedy, Mark LeCras, Mark Nicoski. Beau Waters just came back in today too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lecras and nicoski havent played any games and kennedy a couple of rounds so i guess that negates the accomplishment of actually beating them any time i guess? every team has injuries, and to use them as a reason to detract from impressive performances is just ridiculous. 

we've proven that we're a top 4 side with our performances. to deny as such is sheer stupidity. and no, playing each team twice home and away is not logistically possible. it goes into cricket, football and other sports' seasons, plus the weather. the only way to get around it would be playing midweek games, which again, is not possible. one team a year will get a good draw, another year a team will get a horrid draw. it's the luck of the draw to the best definition. you can be as arrogant about the crows as you want, say you don't fear them, do whatever. there's no shame in last season's 14th place team saying they've only lost to 2 fancies for the grand final, plus dropping a stupid game vs north melbourne. and against hawthorn was away from home, so im not sure where this oh we'll beat them easy in adelaide attitude comes from, because collingwood struggled for 3 quarters until breaking away in the last, and that's the only game we've lost here. i suggest you actually watch our games instead of blindly commenting pointing to THE DRAW THE DRAW and see that we are a top 4 team.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 11 in a row on SuperCoach now, but next week I have Trips without 5 players and 0 trades left. Farewell streak


Make that 12 in a row for you. You hit the front with 5:38 left in Freo-GWS. :frustrate


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck yes, 12 in a row and my last 2 games against autofill sides, so I'm on track for a top 4 finish. Going to be a great finals series SC wise.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

With Trips loss the battle for might be over with 2 rounds remaining Craws Champs sit one game clear on top. I be happy with a 2nd or 3rd finish now dont want to go 3rd and have to play Crawfs champs in a qualifying final.

Final 2 rounds for teams battling for top 4

*Crawfs Champs*
Autofill1
TOP TEAM

*Front Runners*
Autofill 4
BDFW

*Moves Like Jeggo*
Buddy > God
Autofill 3

*BDFW*
LAWLS'S MINIONS
Front Runners

*sXe_Giants*
Autofill2
Autofill4


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey now I'm in contention for top 4 still.

1 game out plus percentage with BDFW and Autofill1 as my next two games.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm conceding my chances for top spot now, unless TOP TEAM can pull off a miracle and beat Crawf's Champs in the last round.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hopefully you guys will get a good laugh out of this like I did  

From the AFL Memes page on fb


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

What are the ranks of the leagues that all of you are in? A league I put together with a group of people I know is currently 520th out of 36,557. How about everyones averages and rankings? I Average 2,100.35 for the season and my overall ranking is 6,423 out of 371,587. Slightly down from last season, but I am sitting pretty in the league and can save my 5 trades for finals.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

we have a lot of autofills

34610 of 36557


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Breaking News:



> A Leading Neurosurgeon says Adelaide star Kurt Tippett should consider "sitting it out for the rest of the season" after suffering his third concussion in five weeks on saturday.


Source: Adelaide Now

NO! I hope this isn't the case. Would be a shame for Kurt to miss the finals and it's a big blow for us if he misses the finals.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Poor Tippett but not surprising at all. He's suffered 3 knocks to the head in just over a month which is so dangerous. For his own health and safety so nothing worse happens, sitting out the remainder of the season may be the best thing for him.

I haven't had the time with Supercoach this year unfortunately. Ah well there's always next year to kick all your asses. 

Ok onto the results:

****ROUND 17 - RESULTS***​*Sorry for the lateness again guys. This round saw Mr. Snrub, sXe, Triple HBK and myself with the rounds highest score of 8/9.

Aussie - 8
Mr. Snrub - 8
sXe_Maverick - 8
Triple HBK - 8
BDFW - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Lawls - 7
Nige™ - 6
-WR- - 6

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
In first place is myself with 109. In second place is Lawls with 108 and in third place is sXe with 105.

Aussie - 109
Lawls - 108
sXe_Maverick - 105
Triple HBK - 104
Jobbed Out - 104
Nige™ - 104
-WR- - 99
BDFW - 97
Mr. Snrub - 95

****ROUND 18***​*The round is open and the deadline to hand in your tips is *Friday July 27 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 27*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Essendon vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday July 28*
Skilled Stadium - 1.45pm
Geelong vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Melbourne

Skoda Stadium - 4.40pm
GWS vs. Collingwood

MCG - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Richmond

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Sydney

*Sunday July 29*
AAMI Stadium - 1.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Fremantle

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
St Kilda vs. Western Bulldogs

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Brisbane

Good luck.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Tippett ruled out this week against the Cats, should be back next week to face the Bombers. This last concussion wasn't as bad as the others if I remember rightly, he passed the concussion test but they chose to sub him out the game as a precautionary. Don't know how the combination of Tippet, Walker and Jenkins would all work in our forward line, hopefully we wouldn't kick it on their heads cause we see some tall targets.

I've kept Cloke in my supercoach the last few weeks even though his form has been poor (mainly becuase I was playing autofill sides) hopefully he kicks a big bag this week to help me get a top 4 spot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't live in Melbourne and even I've been sick to death of hearing about Cloke's contract situation for months. I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to pay $1m a year for Cloke. He's never been a big goal kicker from what I'm aware of and he's not taking the contested marks he was last year. Yes he'll be out of contract but seriously, $1m? It'd be fun to see Pavlich show him how to kick goals for fun.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

When he's at his best he is a big power forward who can take a strong contested mark, kick big goals (can miss easy goals though), lots of teams could do with a strong target in their forward line. Will be that forward target that Carlton need, or allow teams to push forwards up the field (i.e Pavlich, Clark & Riewoldt) and also he may allow these other forwards to get the second best defender which will lighten the load on them. Good asset not sure he's worth a million though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the cloke contract stuff is hilarious. hold collingwood to ransom (possibly forcing out reid, who is a much more important and better player) and use your cunt dad to try and squeeze 1 mil and 5 years out of them, and then deliver game after game of shit. flat track bully who is getting shown up massively this year.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

With Cloke intent on holding out for a million, with the contracts of Reid, Goldsack, Wellingham and O'Brien still unsigned, I can see him leaving to get big money at one of the clubs offering, specially now that talks have been suspended till the end of the season. If his crap form continues, who knows if the same offer will be given by other clubs at the end of the year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

surely harry o plays for free because he's such a PEACE LOVING UNFORTUNATE MAN HELPING WONDERFUL CHARITABLE MAN OF THE WORLD and all that garbage? how dare he do something he loves for monetary gain.

god i hate him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I knew that talks with Ben Reid were affected but I didn't know about Goldsack, O'Brien & Wellingham too. The Pies should've just set Cloke a deadline and said here's the best offer you're going to get, we've got other players we need to tie up too. I'm surprised they're willing to take a risk with Reid. When Damo the know it all was talking about it a while ago like he does every week on The Footy Show I'm sue he said there was a club looking at signing Reid. I guess if the Pies had another half decent forward they'd push Cloke into a decision.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sydney want reid and west coast/fremantle want wellingham


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Collingwood will be insane to let it get to the point where they haven't offered Reid a good deal and allow Sydney to take him. The thought of Sydney getting him is worrying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sydney have the money to offer reid (or anyone) megabucks due to the outside of the cap assistance that they get from the afl due to how expensive the sydney area is to live in and all that jazz (when it's really basically an outside sponsorship deal to attract names to sydney.) free agency this year should be interesting. god forbid someone takes chris knights off our hands.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/208/newsid/141883/default.aspx

I had a look at who else was available and the Saints could be hit hard. I knew Goddard was out of contract but was 'supposedly' keen to re-sign. Lenny Hayes would be a great pick up for anyone, Milne the scumbag too. Montana's not bad, Koschitzke maybe for Collingwood if they lose Cloke. As for Clarke, they should shove him through the bloody door.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nov said:


> What are the ranks of the leagues that all of you are in? A league I put together with a group of people I know is currently 520th out of 36,557. How about everyones averages and rankings? I Average 2,100.35 for the season and my overall ranking is 6,423 out of 371,587. Slightly down from last season, but I am sitting pretty in the league and can save my 5 trades for finals.


Cool story. Join our league next season if you're so great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

UP THE SWANS, BITCH.

YEAH SYDNEY BITCH :jesse


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Will do sXe.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Wellingham signed at Collingwood I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

With Ryder and Hurley out, either Hille or Gumbleton need to stand up and become that strong leading forward or they might get thrashed by the Hawks tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great, game over with 7 mins left in the first quarter. essendon are garbage.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Essendon are toast!

It's great to see Hodge come back and fit in as well as he did. Great mark & kick for Whitecross's goal and kicked a good one himself. I just hope we don't take our foot off the gas. Our percentage is fine but still!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant count this win though, essendon have injures 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You're just pissed we took The Gun-ston from you. What a specky that was. Great kick from Roughy!:lmao

We're so missing Buddy too! Destroying the Pies by 40+ and now Essendon without our so called best player & Coleman medal leader. Come back when you've done that you dirty Crow!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we beat teams when we lost walker

couldn't care less about gunston. we've obviously managed to do just fine without the little crybaby. we've got crouch now from next season anyway, who will improve an already very good midfield.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we beat teams when we lost walker
> 
> couldn't care less about gunston. we've obviously managed to do just fine without the little crybaby. we've got crouch now from next season anyway, who will improve an already very good midfield.


Not the top teams though. We battered the Pies without Hodge, Franklin & Murphy.

I get why you're so bitter though (joke), seeing an actual contender beat the Pies twice instead of walks like Port, GWS & Gold Coast and yet we're still level with you. It'd piss me off too if we couldn't get ahead with the draw and free extra 12 points you've had!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but we could beat geelong, richmond and sydney.

west coast are a top team too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah but we could beat geelong, richmond and sydney.
> 
> west coast are a top team too.


West Coast haven't been a top team for a month or so and the same goes for Richmond, losing to Gold Coast ffs. How the hell we let them beat us I'll never know.

Sydney was a good win, especially over there, but until you beat us & Collingwood too, you'll always get called pretenders and not contenders. Geelong are playing better now and if you can beat them in Melbourne tomorrow, every credit. The odds on you guys to win are definitely worth a punt. I'd probably make Geelong favourites but not by much at all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but we are contenders. i hope collingwood and hawthorn think we're pretenders, any time a club even lets that thought seep in about a club near them is setting themselves up for failure. we matches collingwood for 3 quarters, and got outclassed by a better team. hawthorn was just a bad game against a very good team, hence the 10 goals or whatever margin. it still has to be remember that we finished 14th last season. we won 7 games. every adelaide supporter and their dog would've taken 2nd right now with wins over geelong, carlton, west coast, sydney and the rest. we will be amongst it in the finals, not the easybeats so many are trying to write us off as. there's only one game that matters when it's all said and done.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

If Hawthorn dont win the flag i'll eat my hat.

Honestly I think Hawthorn are doing better with out Buddys show pony tricks.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to break the Geelong hoodoo and beat Sydney in Sydney first.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> great, game over with 7 mins left in the first quarter. essendon are garbage.


Ready for the percentage boost next week?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i didn't see today's game but it should be close. no jacobs and no tippett today killed us.

of course jacobs wasnt going to play, i just traded him into supercoach.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

We played in patches, trailed by 33 points, got it back to 2 points before fading away. Missed Tippett up forward and Jacobs not so much from a hitout standpoint but a target around the ground.

Thompson hit Steve Johnson in the first few second, could be in trouble, hopefully he isn't cause he is a legitimate brownlow contender.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saw it, absolutely nothing in it. johnson runs straight into thompson's should who has zero time to react. doesn't move his arm or anything until after johnson's hit him. if he gets games for that than the sport has well and truly gone to the dogs.

i presume mckernan was spudding it up. someone with so much ability but has no desire to put it all together


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you Geelong.

I don't like them finding form ahead of our match on Friday night but if we can't beat them now we never will with the form we're in, and I wouldn't play Buddy either. To score the amount of goals we have against a top team and another finals team without him says something about the way we play when he doesn't. The goals have been shared out and we play better team footy. Breust & Gunston have been immense the last two weeks, and Puppy's done well too.

Given Adelaide barely need to even turn up for their run home, we have to win in Sydney to get second spot, that's if we beat Geelong on Friday. If it wasn't for our shit record against them since the GF in 2008 I wouldn't be worried. It's all going to come down to that clash in Sydney unless someone can upset the Crows. Looking at their fixtures I don't see it happening unless Brisbane can do what they did to the Eagles over there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The curse will strike again


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

My Supercoach is fucked this week Nige, enjoy the win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully next year we get the extra 4 people to join. Beating down autofill teams just seems cheap 

Edit - With Nige winning and Lawls looking like winning, I'll be 3rd at the end of the week. If my % gets a nice boost it could be 2nd spot on the log with another autofill side next week (and hope that Crawford loses).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol bullflogs so bad. from a prelim to losing to the same opponent by 76 points. saved by inaccurate kicking too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to win 8*D

And I now have autofill for the last game so can push for the 4th position.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Lawls said:


> I'm going to win 8*D
> 
> And I now have autofill for the last game so can push for the 4th position.


:bron3


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Think I may have just stolen 2nd spot from Trips.

Amazing week for me unlucky for it to be against an autofill team though 

So with those results here is what the top 8 may look like going into the last round
1. Crawfs Champs 56pts
2. Front Runners 52pts
3. sXe_Giants 52pts
4. Moves Like Jeggo 48pts
5. BDFW 48pts
6. Lawls Minions 48pts
7. Buddy > God 48pts
8. Why Always me 40pts

Looks like I have to win in the last round or I could drop quite a few spots with me playing BDFW, sXe playing an autofill team and Trips playing an autofill team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2151 with no jacobs and walker playing badly. nice.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Boooooo Adelaide ruined what could have been an easy perfect round for me


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

9/9 for the tips and my highest score in SC, 2400+, good weekend!

If only I could've made some changes to my team when I played Crawf's team 5/6 weeks ago when I was in hospital. I'd have been on 52 points. I only lost by 150 with no captain and several players missing because of the byes. Oh well, autofill next week!

Some good matches next week. Geelong/Hawks, Carlton/Sydney. Adelaide will beat Essendon and with North playing the Bulldogs they could really put some pressure on the Bombers. It's just a pity the Saints & Dockers (two of the teams I really don't like btw) are playing the Pies & Eagles otherwise the top 5-10 would barely be by one win if we beat Geelong too which we better bloody do.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

West Coast are back, bitch.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've just been looking at the remaining weeks to see what bets I could put on, looking at the likely outcomes and there's some incredible matches coming up. Round 23 is going to be epic with so many important clashes given the ladder is going to be so tight.

*Round 23*
Carlton - St Kilda
Essendon - Collingwood
Hawthorn - West Coast
Geelong - Sydney

*Round 22*
Richmond - Essendon
Sydney - Hawthorn
West Coast - Collingwood
North M - Fremantle

*Round 21*
Geelong - St Kilda
Essendon - Carlton
Collingwood - North M

*Round 20*
West Coast - Geelong
Adelaide - Fremantle
Sydney - Collingwood
Essendon - North M

*Round 19*
Hawthorn - Geelong
Fremantle - West Coast
Collingwood - St Kilda
Carlton - Sydney
Adelaide - Essendon


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Thankfully the MVP cleared Scott Thompson. Shouldn't have been reported in the first place.
He's still in the running to win the Brownlow. 

Onto our game next week against the Bombers, I expect us to win quite comfortably after all they have been in poor form and we are hungry to hit back after last week's loss to Geelong.

Also I have put down $200 for Adelaide to win the minor premiership! Odds are @6.50. Good odds considering the easy run home we have compared to the other top 4 contenders!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Was so excited and proud of the Hawks on Friday. The last few weeks especially they have seriously stepped up their game. But like Trips said it's going to mean absolutely nothing if they can't beat Geelong on Friday night. And I'd be happy with not selecting Buddy. It's amazing how well they do when they don't have that "must kick it to Buddy" mentality. I've been so excited by their playing, I'm heading to Sydney next month to watch the Swans/Hawks match at the SCG. 

****ROUND 18 - RESULTS***​*Looks like we have a couple of showoffs haha.  Jobbed Out and Nige take the bragging rights this round with a perfect score. Congratulations. 

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
The leaderboard is still incredibly close and with 5 rounds left (scary how quick the season has gone right?) it is honestly just about anyone's game. I'm holding the lead with 116. In second place is Lawls on 115 and in third we have a three way tie with Jobbed Out, Nige & sXe all on 113 each. 

****ROUND 19***​*We're getting to the really crucial end of the season and the competition. Deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday 3rd August - 7.50pm.*

*Friday August 3*
MCG - 7.50pm
Hawthorn vs. Geelong

*Saturday August 4*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Western Bulldogs vs. North Melbourne

Skoda Stadium - 2.10pm
GWS vs. Port Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. West Coast

MCG - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. St Kilda

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Richmond

*Sunday August 5*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
Carlton vs. Sydney

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Essendon

Good luck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Also I have put down $200 for Adelaide to win the minor premiership! Odds are @6.50. Good odds considering the easy run home we have compared to the other top 4 contenders!


Crazy odds. I was looking at putting the same bet on but I'm not confident enough Sydney will lose two games which they'll need to if you're going to jump them with higher percentage. It's possible with Geelong away and us at home but they'll beat Collingwood. If you guys drop a game I'll be shell shocked. It'll probably come down to the last two rounds with those games against us and then the Cats. If we beat Sydney I think we'll finish ahead of you on percentage as I can't see us losing any other game other than maybe Geelong. We can go unbeaten but it'll be tough.

Where the hell did you get those odds of 6.50 to be minor premiers? The best I can find is 2.60.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I just have a gut feeling the Crows will drop atleast 1 more game before the end of the H&A season.

Im hoping they finish second though and Hawthorn third, because one of my mates is a die hard crows fan and we both plan on going if that situation comes up. With me cheering on the mighty Hawks though of course 

Im actually heading over to Melbourne for Ports last match of the year against the Tiges at the G. To be honest I wont even be disappointed if we lose, because it'll be my first time at the G and I just want to enjoy the atmosphere  Besides ive always had a soft spot for the Tiges.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> I just have a gut feeling the Crows will drop atleast 1 more game before the end of the H&A season.
> 
> Im hoping they finish second though and Hawthorn third, because one of my mates is a die hard crows fan and we both plan on going if that situation comes up. With me cheering on the mighty Hawks though of course
> 
> Im actually heading over to Melbourne for Ports last match of the year against the Tiges at the G. To be honest I wont even be disappointed if we lose, because it'll be my first time at the G and I just want to enjoy the atmosphere  Besides ive always had a soft spot for the Tiges.


The G's awesome. It's the best stadium I've ever been to. I was lucky that when I was in Melbourne I was there for the first Geelong/Collingwood match last season. It was amazing to be there for that and the atmosphere was great, even in the general admission section. Thankfully I was staying close by so I could get my ticket early and head back later on for the start. Take in as much as footy as you can while you're there. If there's a game at Etihad I recommend going there too. That's a nice stadium as well.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nige did you say Sydney will beat Collingwood :hmm:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> The G's awesome. It's the best stadium I've ever been to. I was lucky that when I was in Melbourne I was there for the first Geelong/Collingwood match last season. It was amazing to be there for that and the atmosphere was great, even in the general admission section. Thankfully I was staying close by so I could get my ticket early and head back later on for the start. Take in as much as footy as you can while you're there. *If there's a game at Etihad I recommend going there too. That's a nice stadium as well.*


Don't take the train though, shithouse setup at Southern Cross station.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Etihad is one of the worst places you can go to watch sport.

Horrible stadium.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Nothing can be worse than AAMI Stadium

cant wait for the move to Adelaide Oval


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nourlunga, unley, ponderosa are all much, much worse than aami


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Nige did you say Sydney will beat Collingwood :hmm:


Sure did. How many people, or should I say neutrals would bet against them *at home* against the Pies? You seriously think you're going to win in Sydney? Bitch please. Didn't we show you up enough two weeks without Buddy & Hodge?! You'll be lucky to hang onto 4th with West Coast on the charge and you having to go to there too.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Don't take the train though, shithouse setup at Southern Cross station.


Yeah I quickly found that out. I didn't need that shit on my first night there. I got the tram to Southern Cross Station so that wasn't so bad despite being surrounded by Carlton & Saints supporters. I felt dirty cheering the Blues on that night but it was St. Kilda. Great game though, just like the other two I got to see live while I was there. Geelong/Collingwood and the Saints losing twice including a loss to the Hawks at the G. Awesome! At least I've got a load of pics for the memories too.

Getting back was a nightmare. I knew which train I had to catch and at what time but then they all got changed for the footy. I was staying off Church Street so I just hopped off at Richmond Station and walked the 10 minute journey before I ended up lost.



Lawls said:


> Etihad is one of the worst places you can go to watch sport.
> 
> Horrible stadium.


What don't you like about it? I found it alright.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Nothing can be worse than AAMI Stadium
> 
> cant wait for the move to Adelaide Oval


Went to Adelaide oval Feb 2011 for the A-League game. Fuck that place.

MCG > Etihad too. Etihad feels too confined, especially when the roof is closed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

adelaide oval is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The MCG is insane. I've been to a few amazing stadiums over here plus the Camp Nou in Spain but it was like walking into a shopping complex. It's massive inside, the facilities are outstanding and the space inside the stadium is great too. It looks really old on the outside but it's anything but inside, or it isn't where I was. It just takes a day & age to walk round the bastard, even half way round it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey nige, I'm fairly certain the Sydney/collingwood match is at anz stadium and not at the scg. Collingwood have a decent winning record over the swans something like 7 or 8 matches and we always match up well against them. comparing them to hawthorn is laughable and I'm fairly confident we will beat Sydney.


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

say what you want about the standard of the product, they know how to hype it.






this is genius imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Hey nige, I'm fairly certain the Sydney/collingwood match is at anz stadium and not at the scg. Collingwood have a decent winning record over the swans something like 7 or 8 matches and we always match up well against them. comparing them to hawthorn is laughable and I'm fairly confident we will beat Sydney.


Well we'll see.

The Swans have been the best team in the league this year and from what I've seen from Collingwood lately, with the exception of the Geelong game, they've been pretty poor. You might have a decent record against them but the Swans are playing far better footy this year and better than you lot. If you beat them I'll be gobsmacked.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

adelaide oval was better before the redevelopment IMO, though they had to redevelop if they wanted to play afl there i guess.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige is in for a bit of gobsmackness in the next few weeks it seems.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nige is in for a bit of gobsmackness in the next few weeks it seems.


I hope so. A Sydney loss would be good for us. We need to finish top two ideally and if the Pies can beat Sydney, then great, as dirty as it feels typing that.

I don't know if we can beat them over there and we've both got danger games against the Cats too. Adelaide might just sneak first but we could too if we can break the hoodoo tomorrow night, and we'd have to win against Sydney too. I really don't want to go to Sydney in the finals for an elimination match so hopefully the dirty Pies can beat them. I just don't see it though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOODOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HAWKINS~! What a fucking goal :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

TOMAHAWKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TOMMY THE GREAT HAWKINS

not bad for a team of easy beats eh nige?

dawkfawn - geelongs bitches since 09.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> TOMMY THE GREAT HAWKINS
> 
> not bad for a team of easy beats eh nige?
> 
> dawkfawn - geelongs bitches since 09.





Nige™ said:


> Crazy odds. I was looking at putting the same bet on but I'm not confident enough Sydney will lose two games which they'll need to if you're going to jump them with higher percentage. It's possible with Geelong away and us at home but they'll beat Collingwood. If you guys drop a game I'll be shell shocked. It'll probably come down to the last two rounds with those games against us and then the Cats. If we beat Sydney I think we'll finish ahead of you on percentage as *I can't see us losing any other game other than maybe Geelong*. We can go unbeaten but it'll be tough.


Remind me how you did against Geelong in Melbourne last week. You got thrashed by how many goals?

I was never that confident we would win, and after that Q1 we should never have got that close to throw it away again like that. It was a great effort after that pathetic start to come back from 40+ points against Geelong.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

28 points is hardly a thrashing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least we can beat them. but apparently it didnt matter for us

you cant even beat them at home. come back when you can beat them anywhere

and a thrashing? it was 28 points to a team that have lost like 2 games in 4 years at that ground.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol dawks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:kobe3


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Pressure us and we fall to shit. Simple as that.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Dat kennett curse...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Geelong should have won that by a minimum of 10 goals, especially after that first quarter. They were 51 points up early in the second quarter.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Trips that doesn't make the loss any easier to swallow. I was trying to see the silver lining and say that to come from 7 goals down in the first quarter to hit the lead and only lose after the siren was an insane effort (which realistically it is)....but fact of the matter is the Hawks should never been in the position in the first place. That first quarter killed it for us with that disgusting play. It's like Geelong started with the momentum and Hawthorn just ran scared. The second to last quarters were incredible once the Hawks found their footing.

Fucking Hawkins.....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ahahahahahahahahaha poooooorrrrtttt.

absolute spuds. being torn apart by their former coaches' gameplan. lovely.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd rather keep losing to Geelong over losing once to GWS any day


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

not enough laughs in the world for this pathetic team. still remember the media telling me trengove would be a star. why oh why did i fall for that. spud of the highest order


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawkfawn may be Geelong's bitches, but Port are the AFL's bitch. :lmao at them. GIANTS~! (Up the underdogs)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The sad thing is that were the Giants really the underdogs today


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Primus gone.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Rehn as caretaker fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if past form is anything to go by rehn would take port to a grand final then completely ruin them through incompetence ala what he did to us.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol an autofill team will make it to the semi finals


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Primus stands down as coach, Duncanson resigns as president. Whiskas Hocking to coach remainder of season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tom liberatore found unconscious with drugs at 3 am on king's street. not sure why barrett has been allowed to name him on twitter if drugs are involved, flog of a journalist.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Heard rumours of Laidley putting his hand up to be head coach of Port next year.
Lol if that happens I hope we fold, I'd just buy a Tigers membership.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****RESULTS - ROUND 19***​*Another round done and dusted. Lawls was the only person to take the highest score this round with 7/9. Congratulations. 

Lawls - 7
Aussie - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Jobbed Out - 5
-WR- - 5
BDFW - 5
Mr. Snrub - 5
Nige™ - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls and I are leading (just) on 122 each. In second place is sXe on 119 and in third is Jobbed Out with 118:

Lawls - 122
Aussie - 122
sXe_Maverick - 119
Jobbed Out - 118
Triple HBK - 117
Nige™ - 117
-WR- - 112
BDFW - 110
Mr. Snrub - 107

****ROUND 20***​*We're getting closer to the end of the home and away season now gents. Deadline to hand your tips in this week is *Friday August 10 - 8.40pm*

*Friday August 10*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
West Coast vs. Geelong

*Saturday August 11*
MCG - 1.45pm
St Kilda vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Adelaide vs. Fremantle

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. GWS

ANZ Stadium - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Collingwood

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Brisbane

*Sunday August 12*
Aurora Stadium - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Port Adelaide

MCG - 3.15pm
Richmond vs. Western Bulldogs

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Essendon vs. North Melbourne

Good luck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Buddy involved in a minor car accident while he was behind the wheel. 
Cant be good seeing he lost his license for 6 months a week or so ago.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A few games that could go either way it seems this weekend


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy lost his licence effective as of 28 days after the incident, hence being able to drive about 2 and a half weeks after getting pinged.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Our laws are really fucked like that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

swan suspended for 2 weeks for breaking team curfew.

culture


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Just reading the article on the AFL website and it seems like a teammate ratted him out.



> A Magpies player challenged Swan about his condition at training on Monday, and a meeting with coach Nathan Buckley and at least two other players followed.
> 
> "The decision was made after the club became aware that Swan had been drinking alcohol six days before next Saturday's match against the Sydney Swans, a clear breach of club protocol," Collingwood said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No Swan against Sydney hey? Lovely!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Nige, wrong again. Do you love the feeling or something?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn sydney. Good win by Collingwood, swans didn't make the most of their chances. Three teams on 60 points. Sydney still #1 due to percentage. I can see Adelaide finishing top due to their easy draw: Brisbane, Melbourne and Gold Coast. Whilst Collingwood have: North, wce and Essendon, and sydney have wb, Hawthorn and Geelong.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:hb

great win, beams is turning into a star.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Hey Nige, wrong again. Do you love the feeling or something?


Again?

I am surprised, annoyed even. I had bets on Carlton, Sydney, Adelaide & Gold Coast in doubles & trebles, so yeah, not too happy but at least I'll get decent money back. It's a damn good win for Collingwood and good news for us. Adelaide will finish top now I'm sure. I think Sydney will lose in Melbourne against Geelong and Adelaide will finish top with their run home, and with us probably finishing 4th now we'll go to Adelaide which I'm comfortable with. We weren't going to finish top 2 after last week and with Sydney losing today as well the games they have left it's not bad at all.

Interesting question now with the finals looking so unpredictable in recent weeks. We beat the Pies, Geelong beat us, Pies beat Sydney, West Coast edge Geelong. It's so tough to call who'll be in the final and who'll win it?

I've got £30 @ 6/1 on Collingwood, £20 on Sydney at 13/2 @ £20 on Geelong @ 12/1. Hopefully it's one of them if we don't win it, which I have a feeling we won't and I think there's more chance of Buddy driving to the grand final than Adelaide being there!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you have such an obsession with us. especially since it's obvious you've seen 1 of our games this season.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, wrong again Nige.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Swans.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

All tips right so far but Gold Coast 

Also on a side note I know have a broken finger and a nail about to fall off because of some drunken antics I got up to on Friday night ended up with my finger jammed in a car door.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> you have such an obsession with us. *especially since it's obvious you've seen 1 of our games this season.*


Ignorant twat. I've seen a fair few. Geelong, North Melbourne Collingwood, Essendon last week (mighty impressive btw) off the top of my head. Aside from Geelong who weren't doing great at the time I've not been that impressed by what I've seen. You're a good team but a Premiership contender? Come on! We all know why you're there and why you won't be next year.

It's not an obsession with the Crows at all. All I said I was I'd be happier playing you than any other of the top 4 in the finals. I really don't want to go to Sydney and I wouldn't particularly like to play the Pies either. Going to West Coast or playing Geelong would be trickier too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao im the ignorant twat, not impressed by a team going from 14th to 2nd in a season. im the ignorant twat, yet you're calling the team who's second not a premiership threat.

stick to football, at least you have half a clue there.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh snap.

Anyway, roo boys now in 6th position. 

Will be going to the game next week. Hopefully we dont get smacked.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Mark Riccuito reckons Kurt Tippett will leave Adelaide at the end of the season.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> All tips right so far but Gold Coast
> 
> Also on a side note I know have a broken finger and a nail about to fall off because of some drunken antics I got up to on Friday night ended up with my finger jammed in a car door.


So it was a good night then? 

****ROUND 20 - RESULTS***​*Sorry I didn't get these up last night guys, but I've been as sick as a dog (thank you very much cold and flu season!)

Highest scores for the round went to BDFW, Lawls, Nige & Trips with 8/9. Nicely done guys. 

Lawls - 8
Triple HBK - 8
Nige™ - 8
BDFW - 8
Aussie - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
-WR- - 7
Jobbed Out - 6

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls has pushed out to sole leader (we can no longer be friends now just so you know ) on 130. I've moved back to second place with 129 and in third place is sXe with 126:

Lawls - 130
Aussie - 129
sXe_Maverick - 126
Triple HBK - 125
Nige™ - 125
Jobbed Out - 124
-WR- - 119
BDFW - 118

****ROUND 21***​*Round 21 is open and the deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday August 17 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 17*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Geelong vs. St Kilda

*Saturday August 18*
MCG - 1.45pm
Essendon vs. Carlton

Manuka Oval - 2.10pm
GWS vs. Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium
Fremantle vs. Richmond

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. North Melbourne

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Adelaide

*Sunday August 19*
AAMI Stadium - 1.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. West Coast

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Sydney

MCG - 4.40pm
Hawthorn vs. Gold Coast

Good luck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great win by the navy blues. We are BACK.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Geelong and St Kilda in the last 2 rounds for Carlton. I cant see them making finals because Geelong are a mile ahead of them at the moment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao Essendon.

They've taken some batterings in recent weeks against us and now Carlton. No finals for them thank god or Carlton, although I'd rather watch them in the finals than Fremantle. It's a shame for them that the likes of Murphy & Waite came back too late for them to get back in the 8.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

-WR- said:


> Geelong and St Kilda in the last 2 rounds for Carlton. I cant see them making finals because Geelong are a mile ahead of them at the moment.


They arent playing Geelong. They are playing Gold Coast and St Kilda in the final two games. Should win both. Then Just got to hope Fremantle lose one of theirs to make the 8 on percentage. They have NMFC away from home which I think they could lose North have been in good form and Freo didn't look overly impressive against Richmond and it looks like Pav is carrying a niggle.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

North leading Collingwood 60-38 at half time. Spanner in the works right there. If I didn't have big money on it I'd hope to god the Roo's hold on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if hird wasn't an essendon favourite son there would be a massive review into his coaching. similar record to knights who got dumped. essendon as a club just treading water really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

completely lost the plot after the first quarter. serving up our worst game of the season. no discipline, getting fisted by the umpires with some purely ridiculous decisions, adding onto a lack of discipline. going to lose after such a great first quarter. been rubbish since talia got injured


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawthorn must be loving tonights results.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I lost £375 betting on Collingwood & Adelaide but I couldn't give a shit tbh. It's hilarious. The consistency from the top teams this year is ridiculous. All of a sudden I'm really confident about my bet on Geelong at 12/1 to win the flag. I bet they're really enjoying life atm.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just absolute rubbish. saw the best and worst in the game. our first quarter was excellent, we stopped and let brisbane run over the top. they did the exact same to west coast earlier in the year at subi and we allowed them to do it here. worst performance of the year, even worse than the roos game. tippett looked concussed still, an absolute towelling at the hands of merrett, who was probably bog.

oh well, still top 4.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

what are the odds on North making the granny? Wouldnt mind chucking a few bucks on them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i would rep nige back but we know he would just start crying again like last time


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i would rep nige back but we know he would just start crying again like last time


this.

and sydney to win tomorrow plz


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ugh that was pathetic.

top 4 on the line against west coast next weekend. If we lose settle for 5th or 6th, win and finish top 4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You sure Collingwood won't be shocked having been interstate twice in a month?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i would rep nige back but we know he would just start crying again like last time


Wasn't aware I did but if I were you I'd be crying at that shocking performance. Losing to Brisbane and giving away a 40 point lead? Ouch. What a fucking joke. Crows for the Premiership!:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

as long as geelong exist then dawkfawn are about the same odds as us. forever in their shadow.

losing to richmond by 62 points? ouch. what a fucking joke. dawks for the premiership! :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

nige you seriously are pathetic fuck off.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Was fun being at the game.

Glad we got the win. 

Roos charge!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Buddy out 

Looks like im out of Supercoach in straight sets.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Come on Gold Coast~!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Sydney will smash us if we play anything like we have lately.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see the odds, Sydney deserve to be favourites particularly since they're playing at home but Buddy should be back next week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't fancy us either at all next week. Hopefully they'll pick it up with what's at stake. We got a lifeline yesterday and we need to win our last two for a top two spot. If we lose, it's Sydney as minors with the Crows second. If we win we should finish top with West Coast at home week 23 and Geelong playing Sydney. No one will catch us with our percentage but I can't see us winning in Sydney. They were poor last week against Collingwood and a bit sluggish early today apparently but they smashed us earlier in the year in Tassie. It'll be nail biting to say the least.

West Coast/Collingwood will be good too with 4th place on the line. Personally I hope the Pies win so the Eagles don't come to the MCG in two weeks needing a win to secure top 4. North/Freo too will be interesting. Looking at Carlton's last two they can sneak in ahead of Freo with Gold Coast next week. Saints last week will be tough though and their percentage is under 1% better than Freo's who have Melbourne at home last game.

Should be a good week.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Think Sydney worry the Hawks, but Hawthorn shouldn't worry too much about their performance against Gold Coast. They were going at 50% and will really turn it on come next week.

I presume the top eight will end up looking like this:

1. Hawthorn
2. Sydney
3. Adelaide
4. Collingwood 
5. West Coast
6. North Melbourne
7. Geelong
8. Carlton

Obviously if West Coast beat us (which I think they will), they'll still lose to Hawthorn in my opinion. We just sneak into the four with a win over the Bumbers in round 23 



BULLY said:


> It'll be interesting to see the odds, Sydney deserve to be favourites particularly since they're playing at home but Buddy should be back next week.


Hawthorn $1.78 favorites. Sydney at $2.05. Good odds for a betting man, particularly at the SCG. Didnt Teddy Richards keep Buddy goalless last time they met? And no Cyril has me tempted....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gilbee, ryan hargrave and tarrant all retiring.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Great career Taz. Hopefully we can snag a flag for you come the end of the season. Will never forget this moment in the Southern stand.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 21 - RESULTS****​Another copy and paste round this week with Essendon/Carlton really being the only coin flip. Lawls, Trips, Jobbed Out and myself finish the round with 7/9:

Lawls - 7
Aussie - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
sXe_Maverick - 6
-WR- - 6
BDFW - 6
Nige™ - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Lawls still holding the lead on 137. I'm in second place with 136 and in third are Trips and sXe with 132:

Lawls - 137
Aussie - 136
Triple HBK - 132
sXe_Maverick - 132
Jobbed Out - 131
Nige™ - 130
-WR- - 125
BDFW - 124

****ROUND 22****​If the results for this round aren't up by this time next week, odds are I thumped a Swans supporter and ended up stuck in Sydney! 

Deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday August 24 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 24*
MCG - 7.50pm
Richmond vs. Essendon

*Saturday August 25*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
St Kilda vs. GWS

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Brisbane

SCG - 4.40pm
Sydney vs. Hawthorn

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
West Coast vs. Collingwood

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Carlton

*Sunday August 28*
Skilled Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. Western Bulldogs

Etihad Stadium - 3.15pm
North Melbourne vs. Fremantle

MCG - 4.40pm
Melbourne vs. Adelaide

Good luck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Wooo only 2 more round of this horror year to go 

Really cant wait to go to the G though. Leaving on a bus for Melbourne on the saturday night at around 10pm and will arrive at about 9am and then hopefully hit up the markets.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Are you going to the Melbourne/Adelaide game? Enjoy your trip. 

Found this gif funny:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i seriously doubt the guy with hamish hartlett in his sig will go to the mcg to watch us.

never been to the mcg, hell the last time i went to aami stadium was west adelaide vs williamstown in the foxtel cup. havent been to an afl game in close to 5 years and have no intention of doing so until adelaide oval. nicer oval, much easier to get to, etc etc.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought he may be going to support the Dee's, knowing how much hatred there is between Port and Crow fans 

Just happened to be in Adelaide when Port took on Melbourne last season at Adelaide Oval. When the work is done, will be a great ground. We stood on the hill and it had a Victoria Park feel to it (definitely not as feral though).


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im going to the Richmond and Power match mate 

I dont really bother giving it to the Crows anymore because I know we're shit, and it just doesnt really work 

I was sitting with the Port cheer squad just infront of the hill at the Adelaide Oval game. Was an amazing atmosphere, I actually have a few photos I took of the ground during the game.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, my bad. I thought you were coming down this week. 

It really is a great ground. I admittedly have never been to AAMI Stadium so can't really compare the two but that redone stand looked great. When complete, should be a belter. 

Welcome back Johnno.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aami's a filthy concrete jungle with no soul. hoping the same thing doesn't happen to adelaide, it probably will. they need to have the hill


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im pretty sure that the last time I checked the hill was staying?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

JKen is back for us, will probably kick 30 goals on return.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

afl people, is richmond winning by a 20-39 margin reasonable?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I would have said yes, lucky I didn't.

Richmond won by 45 in the end, which may have surprised a lot of people.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Essendon being called the 'Bombers' is so ironic. How long ago was it when they were top two?

Can't wait for tomorrow. I think we'll lose but it's such a big game. Sleeping in is irrelevant. I'll be up for this one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goalless 1st quarter from the july premiership winners dawkfawn!!!

put any pressure on the dawks and they completely fall apart. unluckily for them no one pressures like sydney.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MIGHTY SWANS


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Happy to only be 5 points down at half time after that woeful first quarter and a half.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn hawks with the comeback


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a game, hard to be on losing side


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great back and forth contest by the best offensive team vs the best defensive team in the competition. Great game to watch for a neutral supporter. Well done to the Hawks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ridiculous game after half time. both teams only playing 1 really good quarter each, sydney the first and the complete opposite in the 2nd. both teams basically level after half time, two mistakes by sydney in the middle at the end have cost them massively. neither team have disgraced, neither have stamped claims to be the favourites. still wide open really.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I completely agree with you there on it still being wide open. Shaun Burgoyne played his best game for us tonight. Once O'Keefe kicked that goal with 2 minutes left I thought we were cooked. Nothing between top sides really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

agreed. burgoyne was absolutely incredible. now pies/eagles. what a double header. port/brisbane was pretty good earlier too (not on the skills side though).

gold coast with the first 5 goals vs the tanking salary cap rorters.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What the hell's happening to Carlton?:lmao

I didn't have English commentary on the stream I had for our match earlier. Was there any explanation given as to why the Buddy mark especially wasn't paid in the last quarter?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt go 15 meters, and rightly so, it went about 8


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fucking hell Carlton. Kick STRAIGHT.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> didnt go 15 meters, and rightly so, it went about 8


Cool, glad that's cleared up. Ta.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Carlton lol

Lucky for their supporters atleast Ratten won't be around next year.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pathetic display by Carlton. Beat Essendon by 96 then... that. 2.7 in the last quarter when the game and the season was on the line. Hopefully they spend the off season on their goal kicking. Talking of "on the line" Ratten will be sweating bullets right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao carltank

ratten is an absolute spud.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice percentage booster Carlton...


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont know what I'd do to myself if the Pies lost to GC.

I'd probably hurt myself severely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from 8th to the sc grand final THE DREAM IS ALIVE

2nd consecutive year i've done this :lol


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

2nd year in a row I've gone out in straight sets 

I am the supercoach equivalent to port adelaide in their glory days maybe I'll finally win it next year


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, I also went out in straight sets but I'm not gonna demean myself by calling myself Port


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

So Mick is off to Carlton next year. Just picking up our scraps, hey Blue boys? 

Feel pretty bad for Ratten though. You can never blame a coach after losses like that, but unfortunately he will be the scape goat for the defeat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ratten is a godawful coach. has no clue what he's doing. players dont lift for garbage coaches


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Just to add to the suspense (and it might have something to do with the Internet at home being slowed so I'm stuck on the phone again), no results today. Final lot to be done next week. 

****ROUND 23****​Final round of the home and away season guys. Deadline to send your tips in is *Friday August 31 - 7.30pm.*

*Friday August 31*
MCG - 7.50pm
Hawthorn vs. West Coast

*Saturday September 1*
Skilled Stadium - 1.45pm
Geelong vs. Sydney

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Adelaide vs. Gold Coast

Skoda Stadium - 4.40pm
GWS vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Collingwood

Patersons Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Melbourne

*Sunday September 2*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Carlton vs. St Kilda

MCG - 3.15pm
Richmond vs. Port Adelaide

Gabba - 4.40pm
Brisbane vs. Western Bulldogs

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

herald sun running with ratface being sacked and malthouse taking over next season.

trying to think of an aa team, my crack:

b: johnson richards gibson
hb: birchall mcpharlin waters
c: beams dangerfield deledio
hf: walker franklin riewoldt
f: milne pavlich cox
r: jacobs gablett(c) thompson

i/c: watson, maric, hawkins, kennedy

swap with any of these guys: hayes, cotchin, swalllow, selwood, scotland, mitchell, pendlebury, swan, talia.

tried to fit the team with positions rather then get starts into the team. any of the unlucky list could easily make it into the team really, very difficult this year


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm kinda glad the blues lost to Gold Coast if it means we get Mick Malthouse as a coach and f.e. Rats. Not like we were going to win the flag from 8th position anyway.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

But how reliable are Herald Sun? They said that Wallace had been sacked when he hadn't.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I love the change of heart in Carlton supporters about the loss 

Before the loss "This is going to be a deffinate percentage booster from us and we'll be in the right spot to make the finals. There's no way we can lose this and we will do damage in the finals" 

After loss "Im happy we lost, now we can get rid of Ratten and get Malthouse herp derp"


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Judd also rumored to be stepping down as captain. That might be in his Visy contract though


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I need to know the tipping results Aussie, need to know how many correct tips you got so I can plan my tips accordingly to try and win :side:


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

My bets always fail in the AFL. I end up picking completely random bets as most of the time, results seem to take no particular pattern.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Picking a pretty bad year to be gambling on AFL games. So many weird and crazy results through the year. Hell, Carlton were paying $1.02 and lost to the GC who were paying 27$ :O


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The match odds usually aren't worth betting on so you're reliant on handicaps which are 50/50. Your best bet is live betting during the games.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely. The lines are like 90 points as well, which makes it even harder to pick.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

When it comes to AFL betting I only do Multis.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well played hawks. Gotta feel bad for Guerra, gets his 08' medal stolen then does his hammy right before the finals starts, potentially missing out on another.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Did it seem from a neutral viewpoint that the umpires were desperately trying to get West Coast back into it in the last quarter?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it seemed like they were trying to get them back in the game from about 10 mins in the 1st quarter


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Did it seem from a neutral viewpoint that the umpires were desperately trying to get West Coast back into it in the last quarter?


Seemed that way to me but then I wasn't completely neutral because I layed some money down on the hawks.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah the umpires were a joke, started with the free given against Hale jumping with Cox. I gave up on them when two of them couldn't decide who to give a free kick to, both giving it the other way.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

This time tomorrow ill be on my way the G, cant bloody wait


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is there a bigger piece of useless flog whingy bag of shit than campbell brown. an inch away from potentially crippling aiden riley. incredibly lucky to connect with his shoulder, otherwise he'd be face 6-8 weeks if he got the head


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Go on Essendon!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

scared of facing collingwood first week of the finals nige?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> scared of facing collingwood first week of the finals nige?


:lmao

Not in the least, even though I still see Luke Ball kicking that goal in my sleep from last year. After last night I think I'd rather play you guys again and give you the whooping you got a month ago. I posted that after the fast start from Essendon, not as willing them on to beat you. I was going to post it looks like the Pies are scared of playing us next week but went for the "Go Essendon" instead.

I honestly couldn't give two fucks who we play next week out of you or West Coast. We'll be favourites and rightly so. Like us being minors it doesn't mean shit though. We've still got to go & win the games, and if we didn't get the fast start last night that we usually don't we could've been in trouble.

It's looking like the finals will look like this next week:
Hawthorn v Collingwood
Adelaide v Sydney (locked)
West Coast v North Melbourne
Geelong v Fremantle


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MIGHTY SWANS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

struggling to think the last time 6 teams were a realistic chance to win the premiership


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a pity North couldn't thrash GWS today. They've not got a cat in hell's chance in Perth next week against West Coast and Geelong should beat Fremantle. It would've been far better to have the more competitive games in West Coast/Fremantle & Geelong/North instead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nothing is a pity when it comes to norf being outed. plus geelong would belt them, norf suck outside the etihad. geelong are looking incredibly dangerous and will at least make a prelim no matter what, firing at the right time. 2nd best team on form right now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> nothing is a pity when it comes to norf being outed. plus geelong would belt them, norf suck outside the etihad. geelong are looking incredibly dangerous and will at least make a prelim no matter what, firing at the right time. 2nd best team on form right now.


Geelong would beat North but they'd be more competitive in Melbourne against the Cats then against the Eagles.

I fancy Geelong for the finals I really do. Like you said, they're on form right now and they've got the big game experience. Their big guns are back too. We'd have to them play them if we both win next week, which you'd expect. Geelong are a lock. We've got to play very well to win our match but the only team I really don't want to play is Geelong. I put £20 on them @ 12/1 during the first quarter of our match last month. That's looking very possible right now. Collingwood have been up & down, winning in Sydney, losing badly against North. Sydney have lost their last two and the MCG doesn't favour them, the Crows or West Coast.

Personally I can't wait for the Crows/Swans match next week. It'll be super competitive in Adelaide and having beaten Sydney over there too in a tight contest it should be an absolute cracker.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawkfawn won't progress past the prelims. Geelong/Sydney grand final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've just put £50 on a Geelong/Adelaide final @ 10/1.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Dawkfawn won't progress past the prelims. Geelong/Sydney grand final


I'm legitimately worried about Geelong should we play them in a prelim.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

dawks out in straight sets.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CHAMPION SNRUB, from 8th to CHAMPION


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

thoughts on facing THE MIGHTY SWANS snrub?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

have to see the teams. walker back, no grundy for sydney due to being a mong, in adelaide, sydney always struggling vs us, 2 goals to us. could go either way really.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> CHAMPION SNRUB, from 8th to CHAMPION


Congrats.

Typical though, I have a shit week last week to get eliminated, and this week score 2250


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Dat MCG.
Dat Atmosphere.
Dat Ending.

Just got home and cant wait to finally sleep on a flat surface and not upright in a chair


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We actually gave west coast a decent game in Perth first round.

It will be tough to win in Perth but obviously still a chance.

Hawks will win it imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hack brown slapped with an 8 game ban, 6 with a guilty plea. good. while he didnt make contact with the head, he was fucking reckless. deserved it.

grundy out for a week, chappy with a reprimand (very lucky), stevie j out for a week, buncha fines handed out, 1 week for james macdonald (highly doubt he'll be around to serve it)

also jurrah has quit melbourne and wants to play for us or port. i'd rookie list him and then go from there pending the court case


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Now well rested from the long bus trip there and back 

a few notes
-The MCG is so overwhelming in a good way
-Wasnt really the biggest fan of Melbourne except for all the sports related things which are great.
-Why are your taxis yellow :O
-Sat with the cheersquad got to go onto the ground hold up the banner etc got some great shots.
-"YELLOW AND BLACK" is spind tingling when its roared around the stadium
-I was waving the giant black 'V' flag if anyone saw it 
-Really regret not being able to go the sports museum 

Will deffinately go again next year if I have the money.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That would have been a good game to go to. Can't say I've ever seen a draw live.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

My first ever game at the G and my first ever draw seen live 

Atleast I know what the 2010 GF felt like in a minor way haha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

-WR- said:


> My first ever game at the G and my first ever draw seen live
> 
> Atleast I know what the 2010 GF felt like in a minor way haha


Except there was a bit more on the line in the grand final lol. 
I haven't been to a game live since Carlton/Essendon in round 4. Both teams were undefeated at the time. Then they both ended up missing the finals. Damn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> hack brown slapped with an 8 game ban, 6 with a guilty plea. good. while he didnt make contact with the head, he was fucking reckless. deserved it.
> 
> grundy out for a week, chappy with a reprimand (very lucky), stevie j out for a week, buncha fines handed out, *1 week for james macdonald (highly doubt he'll be around to serve it)*
> 
> also jurrah has quit melbourne and wants to play for us or port. i'd rookie list him and then go from there pending the court case


oh

jenny talia wins the rising star. much deserved, shut down so many of the top forwards all year. greene was probably better but talia's importance to us, especially after losing bock and fiscal phil 2 years running cannot be understated.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

where are the tipping results


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie quit the tipping in shame at having you win, Steven.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pipe down Ben!  Sorry guys only just got the net up and running tonight. 

Just want to say as always thanks so much for participating and putting up with the delays and waiting around for me to get my butt into gear (especially the last couple of weeks). I really do appreciate it. You guys are pretty damn awesome! 

Ok starting with Round 22 here are the final results and the winner...

****ROUND 22 - RESULTS***​*Carlton and Essendon tanked again and the top 8 was decided. BDFW and Trips had the round's highest score with 7/9. Congratulations. 

BDFW - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Aussie - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Lawls - 6
-WR- - 6
Nige™ - 5
sXe_Maverick - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Just to be annoying you guys can keep reading... 

****ROUND 23 - RESULTS***​*Here it is gents, the final round of the home and away season. The Hawks take the position of minor premiers (yay!!) knowing it'll mean shit if they can't capitalise. Sydney cost themselves a home final and have to hike it to Adelaide and Geelong are in prime position to become the first team since Adelaide in 1997 to finish 5th and win the flag (please correct me if I'm wrong). 

Seemed to be a fairly easy round to tip with the exception of a couple of games. BDFW and sXe punked out and didn't tip this round (wimps ). Jobbed Out and Lawls tipped a perfect 9 this week which is an outstanding effort.

Jobbed Out - 9
Lawls - 9
Triple HBK - 8
Aussie - 8
-WR- - 8
Nige™ - 8
BDFW - 0
sXe_Maverick - 0

*AND THE WINNER IS....*
Can you guys believe that no one finished with the same score? I honestly don't think that's happened since we started this. So counting down from 11th place:

*11th* - Gards (19)
*10th* - Destiny (34)
*9th* - Mr. Snrub (107)
*8th* - BDFW (131)
*7th* - sXe_Maverick (136)
*6th* - -WR- (139)
*5th* - Nige™ (143)
*4th* - Jobbed Out (146)

_*Cue Drumroll*_

Finishing in *3rd Place* with a final score of 147 is *Triple HBK.*

In *2nd Place* with a final score of 150 is *Aussie.*

Which means that the winner of the 2012 WF AFL Tipping Competition with a final score of 152 is *Lawls.* Congratulations!! 


Thanks again for everything guys. Hope you enjoyed participating.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:hb


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Sydney cost themselves a home final and have to hike it to Adelaide and *Geelong are in prime position to become the first team since Adelaide in 1997 to finish 5th and win the flag (please correct me if I'm wrong). *


Okay. It was actually 1998.

Got to agree with you though, Geelong are looking like a genuine threat.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oops! I knew it was the Crows but couldn't remember the year!

I'm over the moon tonight! Best seats I've had all year and the atmosphere and the game was just insane. Couldn't be happier right now. 

Also I may get my butt kicked for this but biggest improver of the season...Shoenmakers. He has honest to god impressed the hell out of me during this half of the season.

EDIT - I probably should clarify that first! 
I'm only looking at the team itself and not the AFL as a whole. Yes he still gets killed one on one but has become very useful in being able to make quite a few spoils and is able to help get the ball out of the backline. Plus he didn't do too badly when we threw him in the forward line. Comparing where he's at now from where he was at the start of the season is a huge improvement.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Completely agree with you about Schoenmakers. Yes he gave away a lot of free kicks against Cloke 1v1 last night but he's noticeably come a long way in the last 6-8 weeks. That chase he did against Darling last week where Darling took 3 bounces and then kicked it on the full was probably the best thing I've seen him ever do. 
It helps that Gibson often comes third man up in contests and spoils the ball away, which has become a trademark of Gibson's game in the last 18 months. 
I thought losing players with the experience of Guerra and Lewis would've hurt us more than it did. Tom Murphy really held his own last night despite Krakour kicking 4. Ellis played like he did in 08. Losing Whitecross early was a blessing in disguise as Savage was brilliant coming on as sub.
Sewell and Mitchell were full of class in the midfield last night, winning clearance after clearance and launching most of our forward forays. 
The Buddy vs Tarrant matchup was really entertaining to watch. Tarrant was getting stuck into him physically and verbally in the first quarter and a half. Then Buddy started kicking goals and started letting him know about it.

Enjoy the week off Hawks, you earnt it last night.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

More focused on the NRL now seeing my teams looking like its going to make the grandfinal for the first time since 2004 

Watched parts the first 3 quarters of the game last night flicking between the bulldogs/manly game and this, and I must say the result was anti climatic I was expecting such a closer result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolute massacre. we've hit more sydney players going into our 50 than sydney have doing into theirs. terrible decision making, sydney's pressure is utterly ridiculous, tippett playing like he's already signed with brisbane, goodes playing like he's dying tomorrow. unless things change sydney will walk it.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Adelaide never in it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds like port today


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MIGHTY SWANS :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

freo have started like a house on fire. 34-1 with just under 5 mins left in the first


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hate Fremantle but I am loving this. I told you didn't I Kyls that Freo would be tougher than people think? If we can duck Geelong in the prelim it'd be great, but playing Freo in this form wouldn't exactly be much fun either. Cats coming back a bit now though.

I was going to get up early for the Swans/Crows match. Judging from what I've read it was a good thing I didn't, especially with a slight hangover. I can't say I'm surprised the Swans won but it could've gone either way. Adelaide/Freo next week and Collingwood/West Coast should be fun.

*Edit:* Geelong out. :yes


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Friday night 8:10
AAMI Stadium
Adelaide vs Fremantle

Saturday night 7:45
MCG
Collingwood vs West Coast

Would love to see both Western Australian teams go through and play for a chance in the grandfinal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

talia not being around to belt pavlich again is disheartening. hopefully we learn from vs the swans, we matched them for a lot of the game, just didn't take our chances..


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Goodes ran riot, could see Pav doing the same if not matched up properly. Hoping for a close game though all the finals have been very anti climatic so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think goodes kicked a goal after talia was moved onto him, starting shaw on him was a big mistake. i think rutten has to start on pav, we can't have another finals debutant in thompson standing him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't wait for Eagles to play the Pies. That should be a cracker. The home & away season game sure was and it proved West Coast can play at the G against the top teams. They're coming into it in some pretty strong form aside from the loss against us. It should be a close one and they've got a real shot. I hope they win it too.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible news today:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/au...ent-in-las-vegas/story-e6frf7jo-1226470914423

A PORT Adelaide footballer has died in an incident in Las Vegas.

The man was holidaying in the gambling mecca, according to sporting sources, when he is believed to have been found dead within the last 12 hours.

It is believed he was staying at the Flamingo Hotel.

Victorian authorities are trying to reach family to inform them of the tragedy.

Players of his club are also understood to have been called together for a briefing on the incident.

More to come ...


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Believed to be John McCarthy

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

damn shame RIP J mac


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im just empty right now.

This just isnt fair.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus christ rip. believed to have fallen off a balcony. horrible

i only saw him in rundle mall like 2 weeks ago. just speechless


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That is heartbreaking. Just read an article online but it hasn't confirmed who it is. His poor family, friends and teammates.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very sad day. 

A young man with a bright future.

RIP.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's still quite hard to get my head around. He was only 22.....he's still practically just a kid. I can't even imagine what his family must be going through right now.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I havent been able to stay focused at all today.

Its un-real, I wish I could just wake up and it just be a bad dream.

I never thought the passing of someone that I had never met would affect me to this point. I've been holding back tears all day, and I just dont know how to feel.

More than anything I feel for his family, girlfriend, team mates and former team mates who were some of his best mates.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

This is tragic news, he will be in everyone's hearts, sorrows go out to his family and friends


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That sucks. Horrible news. His family must be going through a lot right now. He was so young. It sucks to die at such a young age.


RIP.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

On a lighter note (not that anyone's really giving a shit at the moment with all things considered), but Carlton have confirmed the worst kept secret in the AFL. Mick Malthouse has signed a three year deal to coach the Blues. He starts 1st November so his media commitments with channel 7 will continue. 

No word on the other worst kept secret but I'd say that'll come to light no more than a week after Collingwood's finals campaign is done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

could not have given a bigger fuck you to eddie. could've at least had the decency to wait a week or so to announce it too.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

A little set up has been made by Port fans as a tribuite to John.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

There was a better picture of the tribute posted on one of the Triple M Footy Facebook pages this morning. I can't imagine the shock and sadness currently being felt by his family, the club and Power fans. Someone being taken away so young.

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/305044_411990968848182_2104954824_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Carn the Eagles!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats to the Crows, and goodluck against Hawthorn next week you're gonna need it 

I know I cant say much being a Port fan but wow that crowd was poor last night for a final. Only 31,000.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

having the show on over the week (costs a family 60 bucks just to get in) plus having a final just last week would make it incredibly expensive for someone to go with their family to both finals + likely the show if they have kids.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice come from behind win by Adelaide. They've done well to make the prelims from 14th last year. They face Hawthorn next week so that's the end of the road for them I'm afraid.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on West Coast. I can't find a fucking stream for it but I hope they smash the bastard Pies. I'd settle for a one point win though tbh. Still I'd prefer to play Collingwood than West Coast if it comes to that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

do you want a stream nige?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://watch.streamsite.org/?p=483


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

andrew embley costing his team a spot in the prelim, worsfold is going to tear his skin off


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everyone's favourite sanfl team westies beat centrals by 4 goals today in a qualifying final. it was the first final outside of a grand final centrals had lost in 12 years. brad crouch brownlow winner 2013, get on it, 2nd best on ground behind adam hartlett. brad fisher (99 games ex carlton) kicked 3 in the last qtr. kurt tippett's brother got sniped off the ball for us. i have no voice.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Centrals lost therefore I am happy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

b: dempster, mcpharlin, glass (C)
hb: waters, richards, birchall
c: cotchin, watson, beams
hf: dangerfield franklin rioli
f: milne hawkins cox
r: nicknat thompson ablett (vc)
int: lids kennedy (syd) pendles swan

joke of a team AGAIN. nicknat getting in is a farce ahead of jacobs/maric, bench is just 4 mid fielders, rioli getting in hilarious, glass being made captain after not even being picked in his natural position. panel disgraced themselves again. healy getting BERRIED by robbo as to how nick nat got in over jacobs.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

No Mitchell, No Pavlich... What a load of shit.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Pavlich would have been the first player I would have picked. Thats total bs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not enough Keiran Jack for my liking. I'm not just saying that because I'm a Swans fan, and Keiran Jack is now my god....

*MY TEAM:*
B: _J. Gibson, D. Glass, S. Dempster_
HB: _B. Waters, T. Richards, B. Deledio_
C:_ K. Jack, S. Mitchell, D. Beams_
HF: _P. Dangerfield, M. Pavlich, J. Kennedy_
F: _D. Cox, L. Franklin, S. Johnson_
R: _S. Jacobs, S. Thompson, G. Ablett_
I: _J. Watson, T. Cotchin, S. Pendlebury_
S: _D. Swan_​


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry I'm weighing in a little late to the All Australian discussion: :$ 
* Completely agree that Naitanui has no place in that selection. I thought Sam Jacobs had that in the bag as he's had a damn good season. 
* Really annoyed that Mitchell wasn't named in the side this year. But it's about damn time Birchall was selected. 
* Pavlich over Rioli should have happened. Don't get me wrong, Rioli is exciting to watch, but Pavlich has had a much better year all round. 
* Also not complaining, but a little surprised Jack Riewoldt didn't make the side. Thought Coleman medalists generally had a free pass into the side. 


Rodney Eade, Leon Cameron and Scott Burns have all withdrawn from the Port coaching shortlist. So I guess that means Ratten isn't out of a job for long.


Also, am I the only one that's not counting Adelaide out for Saturday??


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No one should count them out. We're rightly favourites, especially with it being at the MCG but if we don't play well and they do they're more than capable of winning the match. If we turn up though I think we'll win fairly comfortably. Whether we do that though is another question.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Sorry I'm weighing in a little late to the All Australian discussion: :$
> * Completely agree that Naitanui has no place in that selection. I thought Sam Jacobs had that in the bag as he's had a damn good season.
> * Really annoyed that Mitchell wasn't named in the side this year. But it's about damn time Birchall was selected.
> * Pavlich over Rioli should have happened. Don't get me wrong, Rioli is exciting to watch, but Pavlich has had a much better year all round.
> ...


fuck.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Collingwood/Adelaide grand final please


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawthorn/Sydney please 

Went to the memorial service at Alberton today for John. There was live streaming from the funeral in Sorento.

Hearing Dani (his GF) speak about John was absoloutely heartbreaking. Not one dry eye in the crowd.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tonights prediction: 
Will be a close game until the last quarter where the crowd will lift sydney to a comfortable victory, inside of five goals.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Finally a non Victorian team in the grand final for the first time since 2007


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how fucking good is lewis jetta?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Tonights prediction:
> Will be a close game until the last quarter where the crowd will lift sydney to a comfortable victory, inside of five goals.


I guess I was pretty much on the money here. Should be a cracking grand final.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I wouldn't really call it a close game. Sydney led by 30+ for most of the game 

Jettas goal was crazy. Dat speed.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ah well, at least sydney will put up a better fight than us had we won.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#buckleyout


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

#eadeforpafccoach


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll be eade. he was just saying he's not in the running cos a) he's still under contract with collingwood and was involved in such a big game and b) the new anti-poaching laws could've seen port fined for talking to him or w/e.

ratten saying no is definitely a benefit to port. he's a joke of a coach


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I would have cried if we had hired Ratten, and then laughed in disbelief.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

According to Triple M it'll be Leon Cameron


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hodge is out. I'm still backing Hawthorn to win by more than 5 goals though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty excited for this, no one gives us a chance, we've done incredibly well to make a prelim, feel we're probably close to absolutely spent, talia out is a big loss, we'll probably have rutten play on franklin close to goal and have hendo run with him up the ground. if we can get first service to our midfielders through the ruck (we should) we need to make the most of our entries. tippett might be able to bob up with a few today if hawthorn think we'll be going to walker all the time. same for porps


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It'll be closer than people think. It'll be within 2-3 goals I reckon. That being said, I'm feeling fairly nervy about it. Carn Hawks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great first quarter. umpires trying their best to make sure a victorian makes the grand final. shocking calls against us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CLUTCHEST OF THE CLUTCH BIG GAME TEX GOAT


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Take your marks, hit your targets, stop fumbling, don't make stupid mistakes and CONVERT YOUR FUCKING CHANCES!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and pay the umps a bit more


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Here they come.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've truly been robbed. utterly robbed. absolute disgrace today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dead proud. fantastic effort against 21 men. just absolute robbery. dangerfield handballs it, dragged down, that gets given and we win. fucking ridiculous.

sing it loud and proud umpires, your boys got through.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably didn't give Adelaide enough respect. Ball usage was poor. They'll want to be a helluva lot cleaner in possession against Sydney or they can forget about holding up the cup. Full credit to Adelaide, they gave it everything, kept coming and almost stole a win.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That decision with Dangerfield that you mentioned Snrub was appalling.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

A retard who has just come out of a coma has better decision making skills than Ryan fucking Schoenmakers.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Crows robbed, absolutely robbed.

Take a bow Matthew Nicholls, you cunt.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Schoenmakers did his darnedest to help though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Schoenmakers was a fucking clown doing that at that point in the game with the less than 2 goal margin right in front of goal if it wasn't bad enough he let Tippett rape him all game. Clarko seriously has to get another tall defender in because he's a fucking liability in marking contests. Hawkins, Cloke and now Tippett just wipe the floor with him. Had we played Freo Pavlich would've done the same.

I still can't get over the game though. We were fucking shocking. Our kicking in general was just so poor. Adelaide broke so well though, no doubt. They ate us up especially in the first half when they got ball moving so quickly & accurately. It looked like we already had more than one eye on Sydney next week. It was a great effort by the Crows to come back from behind after our only good quarter really. I thought they were going to do it, and given how many chances we missed (fucking 19 behindsfpalm) we deserved to get punished just for that alone.

If we play like that next week we'll lose, just relived to get through that.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I still think Hawthorn deserved the win even though how badly they played. If theyed had converted a few of them behinds into goals we wouldnt be having this argument on how Adelaide were robbed. I just say Hawthorn got lucky but were still deserving winners.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Cyril is a champion.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

TAB Sportsbet are paying $13 for Luke Breust to kick the first goal. Might chuck a couple of bucks on that during the week


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Haven't as yet watched the prelim (I know, I know!) as I was at an engagement so I can't say anything about how lucky the Hawks were. I won't lie....I'm bloody thrilled we're through to the granny.  

Hey Trips, did you get a ticket for Saturday? I didn't get picked in the ballot so I've missed out. 

Watching the Brownlow at the moment & Demetriou is giving me the shits again. It wouldn't kill him to slow down a touch. Watson is polling like a bat outta hell at the moment.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah didn't get tickets because I wasn't a member this year! I didn't get to many games either due to work.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

need gablett to get ahead of watson, and scotty to finish 3rd to win 410 bucks.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry mate but I hope that doesn't happen.  Anyone but Ablett or Swan and I'll be happy. Actually cheering for Watson as well as Mitchell even though he won't win it. Watson has had a great year. Surprised Kennedy and Cotchin haven't polled more than what they have. 



Triple HBK said:


> Nah didn't get tickets because I wasn't a member this year! I didn't get to many games either due to work.


Ah fair enough. I didn't expect a ticket but I have to admit I'm a little bummed I'm not going.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Put a bit of coin on Gabs at the start of the year. Looks like he'll fall short. Shit happens, Watson will be a worthy winner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

game over, watson wins.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jobe Watson. Take back my comment on Cotchin as clearly I wasn't paying attention on the votes.  Thrilled that Mitchell came second.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Well done Watson. Looking forward to sleeping through your fathers love fest on SEN tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys, is it just me or did Dane Swan look really bitter and grumpy handing the Brownlow over to Watson?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He always seems like that.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys, is it just me or did Dane Swan look really bitter and grumpy handing the Brownlow over to Watson?


He was hammered.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GOD


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Guerra and Mcglynn both officially ruled out of the grand final with hamstring injuries. Tom Murphy looking to be unlucky yet again, making away for the returning Luke Hodge.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MIGHTY SWANS TO WIN THE GRAND FINAL


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

I was watching a bit of AFL earlier on ESPN here in the UK and it actually looks okay. I was watching the Swans face Collingwood and it look like a fun game to watch. How fun is it to follow though if you support a team, does it get more exciting?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Of course it does.

You want your team to be the best and watching players develop and all that stuff is great.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

depends. sometimes i wish i didn't follow a team so i could enjoy the game more, instead of liking/disliking teams. but that will always develop no matter that sport is watched.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

IMO theres differnt types of fans when it comes to footy

There are the fans that just love the AFL as a sport. Sure they will obviously follow a team, but they usually wont get to up and about, about rivalries etc. They just love the game. Usually the smarter football fans too 

Then you'll find the passionate ones that love their club, and absoloutely hate their rivals. IMO these people dont have the greatest football smarts except for about their own club.

Im probably a mix of both as are most people. I love the sport, and I'm passionate for my club. 

To answer your question no you dont need to follow a team to enjoy it, but it does help


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Guerra and Mcglynn both officially ruled out of the grand final with hamstring injuries. Tom Murphy looking to be unlucky yet again, making away for the returning Luke Hodge.


I was hoping & praying that Schoenmakers would get banned for the stupid barge last week and miss out as there's no way Clarko's going to drop him regardless of how shit & stupid he is.

Has there been much reaction or speculation about Schoenmakers since the game on Saturday? Hopefully Stratton's been praised for his match saving tackle!



TheStudOfEngland said:


> I was watching a bit of AFL earlier on ESPN here in the UK and it actually looks okay. I was watching the Swans face Collingwood and it look like a fun game to watch. How fun is it to follow though if you support a team, does it get more exciting?


It is better but you can still enjoy neutral games anyway. I got into the Hawks just over two years ago when I started to watch it on ESPN because they were on a lot. They bombed in the first round of the finals though. Last year was a lot better though because I learned more about the team & the game too, plus I went out to Melbourne to watch a few games which are amazing live. It hurt big time losing in the prelims but that's part of supporting teams. This year it's felt great though and getting up at 4.30am or 5.30am like I'll have to this weekend for the grand final isn't a problem and all worth it, even if we lose.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Man the fact that the Grand Final's on at 4:00am in the UK is rough! Is it worth getting up and checking it out for a new fan?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

5.30am on ESPN. It's definitely worth watching. The best two teams in the competition this year in the biggest game on the biggest stage. What more can you ask for? Plus it'll be your only chance until next season starts in about six months.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, nothing about Schoenmakers really apart from saying it was stupid. It was mainly who was gonna get dropped for Hodge, which has been confirmed as Tom Murphy. Forecast of 14°, rain, possible hail and thunder and just an overall shit day for footy.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> 5.30am on ESPN. It's definitely worth watching. The best two teams in the competition this year in the biggest game on the biggest stage. What more can you ask for? Plus it'll be your only chance until next season starts in about six months.


Yeah you do bring up good points, might just have to watch it now! How often is it on ESPN then, and do any other channels show it here in the UK, like Sky Sports?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Yeah you do bring up good points, might just have to watch it now! How often is it on ESPN then, and do any other channels show it here in the UK, like Sky Sports?


ESPN 3 games a week, sometimes 2.

*Friday:* 10.45am (always)
*Saturday:* Usually 10.45am too but it can be anything between 4.30am & 10.45am but dependent on the game.
*Sunday* Always before 6am as there's never a live game at night Australia time.

There's a round-up show on Europort and featured highlights of one game once a week, usually between Monday & Wednesday around 10-11pm.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Nige™;12069164 said:


> ESPN 3 games a week, sometimes 2.
> 
> *Friday:* 10.45am (always)
> *Saturday:* Usually 10.45am too but it can be anything between 4.30am & 10.45am but dependent on the game.
> ...


Ah cool man that's actually quite useful, thanks 

I've been looking at all of the teams of the AFL to try and choose one to support and, although this may sound lame, I thought the best way to choose a team to follow was to carry on my "tradition" of supporting blue teams (look at my sig). So I've been looking at the Kangaroos and the Carlton Blues. Who would you recommend out of those two are the best to support?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Carlton, unless you like pretending to be an underdog every game.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah definitely Carlton bro, they are going places


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Carlton it is, thanks guys


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only place carlton are going are further down the ladder


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carlton lose by 70. Judd gets 3 points.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Go North Meblorune or the Bulldogs their blue is more like the Chelsea blue.

Where Carlton is Navy Blue.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You could support Port, but you'd want success 8*D


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Grand Final tonight, Swans vs. Hawthorn! I'm actually excited!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nervously confident about today. 6 hours to go.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Nervously confident about today. 6 hours to go.


I'll be on here after to match is Hawthorn win, just to see your reaction :terry


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a bit of a punt on the Grand Final. laid $100 on Sam Mitchell to get the Norm Smith at $5, $100 on Luke Hodge at $11 and $100 on Roughhead to kick most goals at $11. Figure The defenders will be very "buddy concious" and Roughy might pop up and kick a few.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Chucking a few bucks on sammy mitchell for first goal scorer at $41


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic first quarter by Mitchell. Hawthorn looking good.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Great second quarter from the Swans. Jetta GOATing it up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what a second half turn around to Sydney gotta give them credit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SWANS. Bahahahahahaha


----------



## KB# 24 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rush said:


> SWANS. Bahahahahahaha


Glad I backed the Swans at $2.55 last night. Only had $50 on them though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Sydney just wanted it more.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great grand final. Took a hit in the back pocket but them's the breaks. Full credit to the swans, they played with a lot of heart and deserved the win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

UP THE SWANNIES WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SWANS~!

That was a great grand final to watch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

umpires tried their best for 2 weeks in a row. sucked in dawks, didn't deserve to be there, didn't deserve to win. GO YOU SWANNIES. o'keefe, jetta, MYKIE PYKE, nick THE GREAT BEARD and mitch FINALS SPECIALIST morton GOATING it. rioli WOATING it

sucked in cuntston you premiership chasing mumma's boy flog. suck on that.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Im totally devastated. You can't concede 8 goals in a row and be goalless for a quarter and expect to win. Congratulations Sydney.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Im totally devastated. You can't concede 8 goals in a row and be goalless for a quarter and expect to win. Congratulations Sydney.


Credit to you for taking the loss like a man rather than blaming the umpires like I see a lot of people do, particularly in close games. Maybe next year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So happy. 2005 was better for me, but still this is great.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Won $36 on the first score being a hawthorn behind


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeahhhhh Swannies! Was lucky enough to be there last week for the prelim, what a year. A win against the odds considering Hawthorn got double the free kicks. Lot of respect for guys like Hodge though, Hawthorn had their turn 4 years ago though, this year its all about the mighty Bloods.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a great final that was aside from the result. It could've gone either way but when it came down to it in the final quarter Sydney took it to another level like they did with their amazing turnaround in the second. That second quarter was just an unbelievable effort from the Swans. They reached a level we couldn't, and in the final 10 minutes they kept us well away from goal for the most part, not that it would've mattered with our kicking again. You can't expect to kick more behinds than goals in finals footy especially. We were lucky we got away with it against Adelaide last week, and I said if it happened again the Swans wouldn't let us off and they didn't.

Congrats to the Swans, fully deserved victory on the day and deserved premiers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so when does the 08 dynasty start 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Heartbroken and shattered but I'm still going to hold my head high. I don't give a shit as to whether other people thought the Hawks deserved it or not, I'm proud of them for getting there and proud that I was able to watch an amazing game of football. Full credit to Sydney, they were hungrier and played better. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You never answered my text Kylie.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Now the seasons over everything resets!

Woooooo Port are equal first 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

What was the free kick count in the end? At one stage I saw it being something like 19-9.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

who cares about the free kick count? SWANS. WIN. wooooooooooooooooooooooo :troll


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Free kick count is probably the most irrelevant stat in the game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get on brad crouch for the rising star

29 touches, 6 marks, 3 tackles, 7 clearances, 3 inside 50's, 2 rebound 50's and a goal in a prelim final as an 18 year old. already benches the same as dangerfield. gun.

goddard to essendon on a 4 year deal to be announced tomorrow (unless st kilda match the offer, highly unlikely)
q stick has walked out on the weagles, off to pies/carltank.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Chris Knights officially a Tiger. Rodan and Chaplain likely to follow him across to Punt Rd.

Freo have put in an offer for Danyle Pearce.

Hawthorn after Brian Lake, could lose Clinton Young to GWS (according SEN).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also word that we're interested in pearce because we'll have a bit of room with who we get rid of (knights/symes/tambling). wouldn't mind this, not sure if he'd want to considering we chose matthew smith over him in 03 :lol

word is brisbane have offered a 4 year deal to moloney, q stick to pies on a 280k a year 2 year deal.

bombers offering goddard 3.2 mil over 4 years. wce offering pick 17 for wellingham


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

UP THE BLOODS. <3

Yeah, I know it's a bit late. Hannebery's a gun. Lions should improve next year.. I hope they do, since I live in Brisbane. Give us some good matches. I think the Cats might finish just outside the 8, but you never know.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Goddard officially moving to Essendon. St Kilda didn't want to match the offer.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Really not surprised with Goddard moving. It never really looked like they were going to agree on a contract. 

I'm hoping we don't let Young go. He can be really damaging and he has a hell of a kick on him. Feel free to take Murphy though as he's also on the free agent list.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goddard at 800k a year is just hilarious. however when you consider we're offering tippett the same...

fully expect him to leave. when he does we'll make a play for giles, who practically wants a 3rd of what we're offering tippett.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't want to lose Young either. I don't know what to make of the possibility of Lake coming. I knew we wanted him last year but we need a tall defender. Clarko's talk last week on The Footy Show about how he just accepts Schoenmakers, and Gibson to a lesser extent are just going to lose out to tall forwards is crazy. We're a soft touch back there and need to improve that aspect of the team next season when we come up against the likes of Cloke, Hawkins, Tippett etc. That and our shit attempts at kicking goals.fpalm


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmm what to watch tonight, repeat of this years AFL Grand Final of Raw live? Both on at the same time...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tippett announcing he's running. lol


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Lynch to Collingwood. Tippett allegedly telling his teammates he's outta there via text message. lol what a dog.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

One of the most over rated players in the AFL anyway

Taylor Walker is 100 times better than Spud Tippet.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Danyle Pearce is off to Freo.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hawks website announced Leon Cameron is taking the job at GWS. He'll succeed Sheedy at the end of next year provided Sheedy doesn't sign again. 

Sucks to be Port right now. Is there _anyone_ in the running for that job? Seems like everyone is pulling out of contention.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nobody wants to coach a useless bunch of hacks 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll do it. I'll phone it in from Melbourne much like David Koch is phoning in the presidency from Sydney.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know if y'all will be interested, but I posted this in the Video Games section yesterday..

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/638203-currently-working-afl-game.html


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nobody wants to coach a useless bunch of hacks 8*D


I thought Melbourne already had a coach 8*D

Anyway id be rapped if we got Hinkley. I was disappointed we ended up with Primus over him in 2010.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port finally con hinkley into coaching their rabble.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

2018 Premiers. Im calling it now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dawes and Wellingham to Melbourne for pick 4
Dawes and Luke Rounds to Melbourne for pick 13 and Stefan Martin (maybe just Dawes for pick 13)
Wellingham to West Coast for pick 17 I think it is.

Would be handy having picks 13, 17, 18 for this years draft.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe you should just delist Dawes if you're that desperate to get rid of him!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

monfries to port for pick 48. steal for port.
gc pick 2 to gws, for jack martin through the mini draft.
tom lee/24/43 to st kilda, pick 12 to gws.
brian lake/27 to hawthorn for picks 21/41. dogs get lake's massive wages off the cap for a pretty decent pick.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Effectively getting a top quality fullback for pick 41 is awesome in my books.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not 2008 anymore, lake's a spud


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Wellingham to West Coast for pick 19.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure that Id give up pick 19 for Wellingham in a draft like this.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wellinghams not that good really. I can see why West coast don't care about getting more younger players, they have enough already. They think they can challenge for the cup in the next few years.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

Hawthorn getting Lake is MASSIVE, best fullback in the league (excluding Zac Dawson, lol). Wish Carlton had snavelled him, he reads the play so well & can take a contested mark, he'll have a stellar year in 2013, get on board if you play Supercoach!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Adelaide are going to end up with nothing for Tippett and he'll leave in the draft :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he wont


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We'll have him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll be a multi team trade, involving sydney, gws and us, with us getting giles, tippett to sydney and possibly mitchell to gws, obviously with picks being bandied around and stuff.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Murphy gone to Gold Coast....thank goodness. Honestly I would take Lake over Murphy. I'll lose my shit if Young goes though. 

Dawes wants to go to Melbourne now. Odds are Collingwood will want high draft picks for him. 

Moloney traded from Melbourne to Brisbane. 

Port is considering going after Jurrah.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Young, Lynch and picks 17, 18 and 20.

Don't mind that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ That's just being greedy. 

AFL have announced that Round 1 2013 will run over 2 weeks. Adelaide vs. Essendon will open the season on Friday March 22. Fremantle vs. West Coast will follow on Saturday March 23. Carlton vs. Richmond start the second week of round 1 on Thursday March 28 and the final game of the round will be Hawthorn vs. Geelong on Easter Monday (April 1). No other games have been announced yet.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/208/newsid/149757/default.aspx
New rules.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Giles staying at GWS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Dawes is off to the demons.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

McIntosh and Rivers to Geelong for draft picks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna have to say in a world of blubbering idiots they've really managed to screw the pooch with free agency. clubs getting rewarded for not signing a player to a contract. st kilda low-balling goddard and getting pick 13 out of it, while clinton young is worth pick 66 and chris knights is worth nothing! either all free agency signings get compo or none at all, not some or none.

major stuff up.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like Port are getting 2 for 1

Port Adelaide receive Jack Hombsch & Jake Neade (North Ballarat Zone Selection)
GWS receive pick 29


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

australia's dumbest men come on down


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rush said:


> Adelaide are going to end up with nothing for Tippett and he'll leave in the draft :lol





Mr. Snrub said:


> no he wont





Mr. Snrub said:


> it'll be a multi team trade, involving sydney, gws and us, with us getting giles, tippett to sydney and possibly mitchell to gws, obviously with picks being bandied around and stuff.


you were saying snrub? :torres


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

So what happened? Tippett was asking for too much and it tipped off the AFL or what?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good trade period for Collingwood.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> So what happened? Tippett was asking for too much and it tipped off the AFL or what?


Adelaide wanted more than Sydney were willing to part with and so instead of taking the little bit the Swans offered (which wasn't much really, Swans tried to lowball them) they get fuck all as he will now leave in the draft.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

couldn't care less we didn't get anything, nothing is better than pick 23/jesse fucking white. it was a matter of principle really. but now with trigg/reid's stupidity we're getting a large fine and loss of draft picks.

worth it to most likely see $kirt play anywhere but sydney. hope port draft him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Israel Folau quits GWS with 2 years left on contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

running away when it gets too hard, no shock there.

clears up space for kurtley softcock to arrive too. superb. please take him gws. please please please.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Folau was only used as a marketing tool. Never had a clue when it came to the AFL. Might have a big dent on the marketing as well, with the guy telling all the kids it's great quitting and returning to league.

And no, I'm not starting an AFL/Rugby debate in here. Folau was useless and GWS are better off for it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he also thought he could waltz in and be good at it. i guarantee it.

too bad it's not a piss easy thing to pick up. this whole crap surrounding him is dissrespectful to players who have tried their guts out for years and could make it. i know it;s marketing, but it's not very effective when no one cared. at least khunt tried and earnt a spot. izzy was just a bad, expensive joke.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

$6m a year he was on, seriously? Wow! Another epic cock up from the AFL.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> $6m a year he was on, seriously? Wow! Another epic cock up from the AFL.


$6m over 4 years, so $1.5m a year


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Port to go with ISC for their apparel sponsor in 2013. I really like the template they're using next year too.

















Freo. Chevron gets cut off I dont like it









Geelong. shoulder panels at the top ruin it but I like the rest
















GWS. Still the same.
















St Kilda. I really like this one.
















Sydney. No different, but expecting the premiers badge to be added.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

side panels :lmao. looks atrocious.

apparently this is the away one:










even worse :lmao. has gone way downhill ever since we changed the logo


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought the Adelaide clash was going to be chosen by vote with that one and 2 others.

As if anyone would actually vote for that one :henry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was apparently the least voted one but trigg wants it. bastard


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> $6m over 4 years, so $1.5m a year


I meant to say that, came out wrong!

The new jumpers in most cases never look that different but with Adidas designing ours next season I hope there's at least some noticeable difference. They're so expensive too compared to football shirts in this country, even the media polos are too, plus there's $25 international packaging for us overseas fans.

*Edit:* Found this. Not the clearest pic in the world but still looks alright.










Saying all that though, St Kilda's home jersey looks quite nice. The Adelaide clash one looks horrendous though.

Also, Port are playing the Bulldogs at the Kia Oval in London tomorrow. Surely if the AFL are serious about promoting the game over here they'd choose two better teams than that or have at least one big team playing against a lesser one? There's no marketing in the UK at all for it really. I only realised when I was watching Sky Sports News yesterday when Surrey's Chairman was talking about Graeme Smith signing for them and the Bulldogs players were training behind, and it barely got a mention.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Where the hell did you find that atrocious looking Hawthorn jumper? Yeah, our jumper looks atrocious at the best of times but having a brown back panel is just wrong.

Still, it beats this from 1995 preseason


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Also, Port are playing the Bulldogs at the Kia Oval in London tomorrow. Surely if the AFL are serious about promoting the game over here they'd choose two better teams than that or have at least one big team playing against a lesser one? There's no marketing in the UK at all for it really. I only realised when I was watching Sky Sports News yesterday when Surrey's Chairman was talking about Graeme Smith signing for them and the Bulldogs players were training behind, and it barely got a mention.


I dont think having bigger teams play would make a difference in the UK. I doubt not many people will notice over there that Port and the Bulldogs arent as big as a Collingwood or Carlton.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Where the hell did you find that atrocious looking Hawthorn jumper? Yeah, our jumper looks atrocious at the best of times but having a brown back panel is just wrong.
> 
> Still, it beats this from 1995 preseason


That is hideous. I can't believe they went ahead and made that.

The jumper I found was just by googling 'Hawthorn Adidas Jumper 2013'. It was the first result and only one. I think it looks okay. If it's genuine I don't know.



-WR- said:


> I dont think having bigger teams play would make a difference in the UK. I doubt not many people will notice over there that Port and the Bulldogs arent as big as a Collingwood or Carlton.


True but no one knows anyway. The advertising has been non-existent. Well it has been up north. There's been nothing on TV at all or on any of the main sporting websites. It might've been marketed in London but I don't know. Had it been a big team I would've gone down there. Hell I paid the best part of £2k to go to Melbourne to see 3 games, although that wasn't the main reason but a big part.

Any AFL fans over here who were aware of the game beforehand I'm sure would've jumped at the chance to go watch a Carlton or North even. Bulldogs & Port though?:no:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

We did it we won something


----------



## mcr12345 (Sep 22, 2006)

cannot wait for the 2013 season carrrrn you crows


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Offical.



> hawthornfc.com.au is excited to reveal to fans the Club's 2013 adidas home playing kit to be worn throughout next year's season.
> 
> The new adidas guernsey features new fitted style jumpers designed with world leading technologies to help players move more freely and stay cooler.
> 
> ...


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hawthorn guernsey looks great without the white panel on the back.

Will look even better if it has brown numbers.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The white panel was hideous. I can't wait to see the official away & clash jumpers they're revealing soon. I still can't get over the prices of those and the media, training shirts in comparison to ours over here.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It's the same with football (world game) shirts too, it is cheaper for me to buy one on the net with a name and number on the back than to buy a plain one in a store.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> It's the same with football (world game) shirts too, it is cheaper for me to buy one on the net with a name and number on the back than to buy a plain one in a store.


Which sites do you get them on?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Soccer shirts? The example I was using was from the Aston Villa club shop, it was less than $100 shipping included. At the time current shirts here were around $120.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah the football/soccer playing kits for the A-League cost $110 with it costing an extra $40 to get them personalised. And that's through the club! Members get 10% discount but that still comes to $135 for an official shirt. 

I'm pretty sure the official Wallabies shirts start from about $130 too


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wallabies jumpers are $150. Not that their current performances warrant that expenditure.

If I bought a Wigan Warriors jersey in store, it would cost $130. If I buy it online, through their shop, I can get it personalised and shipped for $110.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow wee. A footy shirt with printing generally costs £55 or what would be $83 from the high street stores. Without printing it would generally be £40 & £50, $60-$76. That's in club shops too. Shipping is a bitch.

The AFL jumpers that cost $120 come to £78. That's without printing. A plan football shirt over here is nearly half that. It's crazy.

If you're looking for cheap footy shirts though,







. Cheap as chips and top quality too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> The West Adelaide Football Club is pleased to announce the signing of Travis Tuck.
> 
> Travis played 20 games for Hawthorn between 2006 and 2010 and has played for Werribee (VFL) over the last 2 seasons. As a big bodied aggressive midfielder, Travis is a welcome addition to our midfield and his aerial strength and goal kicking capacity makes him a highly valued member of our evolving playing group.
> 
> The West Adelaide Football Club has worked with Travis and his supportive family and friends in understanding some of the issues that plagued Travis two years ago. We are confident that with continued support we can enhance Travis’ fierce determination to earn another opportunity at AFL level, while at the same time assisting the Bloods in going one step further in our quest for the 2013 flag.


drug addicts, the west adelaide speciality.


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

good sport


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

hhhnnnnnggggg


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

> The AFL has thrown the book at Adelaide Football Club and Kurt Tippett after a hearing into charges regarding salary cap breaches and draft tampering.
> 
> AFL commission chairman Mike Fitzpatrick made the announcement saying the commission wanted to send a message to the AFL community.
> 
> ...


How could Tippett not know? Dickhead.


----------

